# Chiedo a voi un consiglio



## viola di mare (9 Aprile 2014)

La convivenza con mia madre sta diventando impossibile, io costretta a dormire con mio figlio dentro una stanza e lei che mette bocca su ogni cosa, anche su come mi vesto...
a 41 anni ne ho le palle veramente piene, così mi sto cercando una casetta, ma il mio problema è che siccome do i soldi a lei per non poter fare nulla dentro quella camera che io considero a sto punto in affitto, non ho da parte abbastanza per una caparra, visto che di mutuo mi danno l'80% del valore della casa, pur potendo io usufruire di un tasso agevolato ed avendo un contratto a tempo indeterminato statale, allora ho pensato ad un affitto, ma a quel punto la speranza di raccimolare qualcosa per una caparra va a farsi fottere definitivamente, perchè non ce la farei proprio a pagare tutto.

volevo lasciare qualcosa ad E. 

consigli? pensieri? parole? 

grazie


----------



## Caciottina (9 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> La convivenza con mia madre sta diventando impossibile, io costretta a dormire con mio figlio dentro una stanza e lei che mette bocca su ogni cosa, anche su come mi vesto...
> a 41 anni ne ho le palle veramente piene, così mi sto cercando una casetta, ma il mio problema è che siccome do i soldi a lei per non poter fare nulla dentro quella camera che io considero a sto punto in affitto, non ho da parte abbastanza per una caparra, visto che di mutuo mi danno l'80% del valore della casa, pur potendo io usufruire di un tasso agevolato ed avendo un contratto a tempo indeterminato statale, allora ho pensato ad un affitto, ma a quel punto la speranza di raccimolare qualcosa per una caparra va a farsi fottere definitivamente, perchè non ce la farei proprio a pagare tutto.
> 
> volevo lasciare qualcosa ad E.
> ...


guarda li non so ....teaoricamente dovresti vedere se ti fanno qualche agfevolazione con un 20% equity loan. cioe' ti anticipano anche il deposito iniziale con rate di interessi un po piu agevolati....
qui ad esempio c'e' la shered ownership, cioe' puoi comprare anche solo un 40% della casa e la banca di da il mutuo solo peer quel 40% (sul 100% dell immobile)
e' l unica cosa da fare qui perche in italia ti fanno la valutazione dell immobile, non importa quanto costi, sempre l 80% ti danno. qui no. qui solo 4 volte il tuo stipnedio annuo. se si e' in coppia, unito, e' il 3.5. un cazzo.
per questo stanno facendo le sharedownsership. per le persopne che un mutuo normale non se lo possono permettere.
andare a vievre fuori? non so gavignano, valmontone, segni,.....costano poco li


----------



## sienne (9 Aprile 2014)

Ciao

e parlare con tua mamma? Mettendola sul piano della autonomia
e che una stanza con tuo figlio non è la cosa migliore per voi. 
Forse, potrebbe concederti, di disporre dei soldi diversamente ... 
Prova ... fa un piano con lei ... 


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> La convivenza con mia madre sta diventando impossibile, io costretta a dormire con mio figlio dentro una stanza e lei che mette bocca su ogni cosa, anche su come mi vesto...
> a 41 anni ne ho le palle veramente piene, così mi sto cercando una casetta, ma il mio problema è che siccome do i soldi a lei per non poter fare nulla dentro quella camera che io considero a sto punto in affitto, non ho da parte abbastanza per una caparra, visto che di mutuo mi danno l'80% del valore della casa, pur potendo io usufruire di un tasso agevolato ed avendo un contratto a tempo indeterminato statale, allora ho pensato ad un affitto, ma a quel punto la speranza di raccimolare qualcosa per una caparra va a farsi fottere definitivamente, perchè non ce la farei proprio a pagare tutto.
> 
> volevo lasciare qualcosa ad E.
> ...


Non ho capito per cosa daresti i soldi a tua madre. Comunque se puoi dovresti dargliene meno, o non dargliene affatto che sarebbe ancora meglio, e rispiarmiare fino a quando non raccimoli la somma per una caparra da versare per un affitto. Che tanto se siete in due, adulta e bambina, basta anche poco spazio.


----------



## Minerva (9 Aprile 2014)

parla con tua madre che per quanto possa essere invadente ti vuole bene ed è l'unica che può veramente sostenerti.


----------



## lolapal (9 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> La convivenza con mia madre sta diventando impossibile, io costretta a dormire con mio figlio dentro una stanza e lei che mette bocca su ogni cosa, anche su come mi vesto...
> a 41 anni ne ho le palle veramente piene, così mi sto cercando una casetta, ma il mio problema è che siccome do i soldi a lei per non poter fare nulla dentro quella camera che io considero a sto punto in affitto, non ho da parte abbastanza per una caparra, visto che di mutuo mi danno l'80% del valore della casa, pur potendo io usufruire di un tasso agevolato ed avendo un contratto a tempo indeterminato statale, allora ho pensato ad un affitto, ma a quel punto la speranza di raccimolare qualcosa per una caparra va a farsi fottere definitivamente, perchè non ce la farei proprio a pagare tutto.
> 
> volevo lasciare qualcosa ad E.
> ...


In primis, hai tutta la mia solidarietà e sono d'accordo con te che devi andartene quanto prima. 

Per l'affitto, potresti provare a vedere se il proprietario accetta una fidejussione bancaria al posto della caparra (che comunque, alla fine del contratto dovrebbe ridarti con gli interessi). Lui è assicurato dalla banca sugli eventuali danni che l'inquilino potrebbe fare alla casa. A te costerebbe un tot l'anno. Se hai un contratto di lavoro a tempo indeterminato, immagino che la banca non ti farà problemi a darti la fidejussione. Il costo varia da banca a banca e a seconda dell'importo assicurato. Per esempio: su € 650,00 di affitto mensili e una caparra di tre mensilità, potrebbe costarti tra i €120,00 - € 150,00 l'anno.

:bacio:


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> In primis, hai tutta la mia solidarietà e sono d'accordo con te che devi andartene quanto prima.
> 
> Per l'affitto, potresti provare a vedere se il proprietario accetta una fidejussione bancaria al posto della caparra (che comunque, alla fine del contratto dovrebbe ridarti con gli interessi). Lui è assicurato dalla banca sugli eventuali danni che l'inquilino potrebbe fare alla casa. A te costerebbe un tot l'anno. Se hai un contratto di lavoro a tempo indeterminato, *immagino che la banca non ti farà problemi a darti la fidejussione*. Il costo varia da banca a banca e a seconda dell'importo assicurato. Per esempio: su € 650,00 di affitto mensili e una caparra di tre mensilità, potrebbe costarti tra i €120,00 - € 150,00 l'anno.
> 
> :bacio:


Dipende dallo stato del C/C.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> parla con tua madre che per quanto possa essere invadente ti vuole bene ed è l'unica che può veramente sostenerti.


Facendole pagare l'affitto?


----------



## sienne (9 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Facendole pagare l'affitto?



È una cosa, che non capisco ... Forse, ha preso una casa più grande,
per Viola e il figlio, e da sola non arriva a fine mese. 
Anche se allora, la reazione di Viola non darebbe tanto senso ... 
Non a riguardo della violazione ecc. ma l'andarsene ... 
Mah ...


----------



## viola di mare (9 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> e parlare con tua mamma? Mettendola sul piano della autonomia
> e che una stanza con tuo figlio non è la cosa migliore per voi.
> ...




cara Sienne, credimi con mia madre ho parlato in tutte le lingue, mia madre è una grandissima stronza che on è capace di rinunciare a nulla se non in favore del suo bimbo adorato che sarebbe mio fratello, e poi nada, niet a soldi non ci rinuncia proprio. piuttosto me ne vado e si affitta le stanze


----------



## Minerva (9 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Facendole pagare l'affitto?


no, appunto.
tutti i consigli che possiamodare noi lasciano il tempo che trovano se non si parte da lì e dalla famiglia


----------



## Caciottina (9 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Facendole pagare l'affitto?


sai JB che qui in inglaterra e' d obbligo che i figli che lavorano, se stanno a casa, non solo pagano l affitto, ma anche parte delle bollette.
io ho molto amici inglesi miei coetanei o piu grandi, diciamo entro i 35 anni. guadagnano un sacco di soldi ma allostesso tempo vorrebbero mettere da parte il piu possibile e quindi nel frammentre stanno a casa. e pagano. pagano tutti e manco poco. 
una volta e' successo che dovessi prestare dei soldi ad una mia amica inglese che lavorava con me, il suo stepdad pure lavorava qui ma io quel giorno non avevo cash da darle, cosi lei quel giorno se li e' fatti prestare dalllo stepdad al quale io il giorno dopo ho dovuto ridare i soldi, perche ero io a doverli prestare in primop luogo. poi lei li ha ridati a me.


----------



## sienne (9 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> cara Sienne, credimi con mia madre ho parlato in tutte le lingue, mia madre è una grandissima stronza che on è capace di rinunciare a nulla se non in favore del suo bimbo adorato che sarebbe mio fratello, e poi nada, niet a soldi non ci rinuncia proprio. piuttosto me ne vado e si affitta le stanze



Ciao 

OK. Chiaro. Si, è ora d'andare ... 
Così, è anche malsano per tuo figlio,
a lungo termine ... 

Spero tanto per te, che tu trova una via. 


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> sai JB che qui in inglaterra e' d obbligo che i figli che lavorano, se stanno a casa, non solo pagano l affitto, ma anche parte delle bollette.
> io ho molto amici inglesi miei coetanei o piu grandi, diciamo entro i 35 anni. guadagnano un sacco di soldi ma allostesso tempo vorrebbero mettere da parte il piu possibile e quindi nel frammentre stanno a casa. e pagano. pagano tutti e manco poco.
> una volta e' successo che dovessi prestare dei soldi ad una mia amica inglese che lavorava con me, il suo stepdad pure lavorava qui ma io quel giorno non avevo cash da darle, cosi lei quel giorno se li e' fatti prestare dalllo stepdad al quale io il giorno dopo ho dovuto ridare i soldi, perche ero io a doverli prestare in primop luogo. poi lei li ha ridati a me.


Ci sarà ben un motivo se la chiamano perfida Albione. Comunque qui non funziona così, ovvamente. E quindi non si capisce perchè una madre chieda alla figlia con bimba a carico l'affito di una stanza.


----------



## sienne (9 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> sai JB che qui in inglaterra e' d obbligo che i figli che lavorano, se stanno a casa, non solo pagano l affitto, ma anche parte delle bollette.
> io ho molto amici inglesi miei coetanei o piu grandi, diciamo entro i 35 anni. guadagnano un sacco di soldi ma allostesso tempo vorrebbero mettere da parte il piu possibile e quindi nel frammentre stanno a casa. e pagano. pagano tutti e manco poco.
> una volta e' successo che dovessi prestare dei soldi ad una mia amica inglese che lavorava con me, il suo stepdad pure lavorava qui ma io quel giorno non avevo cash da darle, cosi lei quel giorno se li e' fatti prestare dalllo stepdad al quale io il giorno dopo ho dovuto ridare i soldi, perche ero io a doverli prestare in primop luogo. poi lei li ha ridati a me.


Ciao

anche in Svizzera è così. Ma è più un aspetto per educare al menage dei soldi
e delle responsabilità ecc. Ma quando un figlio sta in difficoltà o vuole iniziare,
viene sostenuto e aiutato ... almeno è quello che conosco ... 


sienne


----------



## Caciottina (9 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ci sarà ben un motivo se la chiamano perfida Albione. Comunque qui non funziona così, ovvamente. E quindi non si capisce perchè una madre chieda alla figlia con bimba a carico l'affito di una stanza.


lo so che li non e' cosi. io non ho mai dato una lira ai miei genitori finche sono stata a casa. e lavoravo...
non vedo un motivo valido, specialmente perche e' in difficolta. pero' forse nemmeno la mamma se la passa bene...non so.


----------



## Caciottina (9 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> anche in Svizzera è così. Ma è più un aspetto per educare al menage dei soldi
> e delle responsabilità ecc. Ma quando un figlio sta in difficoltà o vuole iniziare,
> ...


si penso chi sia anche qui la stessa cosa. lo stesso purpose.
ma ci aggiungerei un pizzico di menefreghismo in piu. qui.


----------



## viola di mare (9 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non ho capito per cosa daresti i soldi a tua madre. Comunque se puoi dovresti dargliene meno, o non dargliene affatto che sarebbe ancora meglio, e rispiarmiare fino a quando non raccimoli la somma per una caparra da versare per un affitto. Che tanto se siete in due, adulta e *bambina*, basta anche poco spazio.


spiego:

quando mi sono separata sono tornata da mia madre perchè non lavoravo e non avevo dove andare, siccome per mia madre quando esci di casa sei fuori, se rientri lo fai in un altro modo cioè, io sono nucleo familiare a parte insieme a mio figlio, lei mi da una stanza ed io pago per stare li.
pago la mia parte di tetto, la mia parte di corrente, la mia parte di telefono, la mia parte di gas e di cibo moltiplicato per due perche siamo io e mio *figliO.

*simpatica no?


----------



## Caciottina (9 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> spiego:
> 
> quando mi sono separata sono tornata da mia madre perchè non lavoravo e non avevo dove andare, siccome per mia madre quando esci di casa sei fuori, se rientri lo fai in un altro modo cioè, io sono nucleo familiare a parte insieme a mio figlio, lei mi da una stanza ed io pago per stare li.
> pago la mia parte di tetto, la mia parte di corrente, la mia parte di telefono, la mia parte di gas e di cibo moltiplicato per due perche siamo io e mio *figliO.
> ...


emh......non molto direi


----------



## Minerva (9 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> spiego:
> 
> quando mi sono separata sono tornata da mia madre perchè non lavoravo e non avevo dove andare, siccome per mia madre quando esci di casa sei fuori, se rientri lo fai in un altro modo cioè, io sono nucleo familiare a parte insieme a mio figlio, lei mi da una stanza ed io pago per stare li.
> pago la mia parte di tetto, la mia parte di corrente, la mia parte di telefono, la mia parte di gas e di cibo moltiplicato per due perche siamo io e mio *figliO.
> ...


magari ne ha bisogno.sai che a me invece irrita leggere che si sparli di una madre che comunque immagino qualcosa per aiutarti l'abbia fatto?
abbi pazienza ma a me sembra che tu sia una cara ragazza con la debolezza della lagna che un po' preclude il darsi da fare


----------



## viola di mare (9 Aprile 2014)

aggiungo che io non me la passo male con il mio stipendio e che nemmeno lei se la passa male, e una questione di principio, solo che ora comincia a pesarmi e non poco, perchè io ho parecchie spese da affrontare oltre ai soldi che do a lei.


----------



## viola di mare (9 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> magari ne ha bisogno.sai che a me invece irrita leggere che si sparli di una madre che comunque immagino qualcosa per aiutarti l'abbia fatto?
> abbi pazienza ma a me sembra che tu sia una cara ragazza con la debolezza della lagna che un po' preclude il darsi da fare



ognuno può pensare quello che vuole, certo è che non puoi sapere se io sia una incline alla lagna oppure una che non ci sta alle disparità, non puoi nemmeno sapere le motivazioni che mi hanno spinto ad essere incline alla lagna come dici tu se così fosse.


----------



## sienne (9 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> spiego:
> 
> quando mi sono separata sono tornata da mia madre perchè non lavoravo e non avevo dove andare, siccome per mia madre quando esci di casa sei fuori, se rientri lo fai in un altro modo cioè, io sono nucleo familiare a parte insieme a mio figlio, lei mi da una stanza ed io pago per stare li.
> pago la mia parte di tetto, la mia parte di corrente, la mia parte di telefono, la mia parte di gas e di cibo moltiplicato per due perche siamo io e mio *figliO.
> ...




Ciao 

prendila dal lato, che ti ha dato pur sempre una possibilità. 
Altri, neanche quella ... e lo so, che non si dovrebbe mirare a chi l'avuta peggio. 
OK. Potresti o parlare in termini di prestito quello che ora non pagheresti per l'affitto,
o anche parlare con il padre di tuo figlio. Anche in termini di prestito ... 
Cioè, sono a momenti le due ancore. E chi lo sa ... escogitare un piano di battaglia.
Motivo? ... Per il bene del bimbo ... Cazzo, bisogna provarle tutte ... 


sienne


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> La convivenza con mia madre sta diventando impossibile, io costretta a dormire con mio figlio dentro una stanza e lei che mette bocca su ogni cosa, anche su come mi vesto...
> a 41 anni ne ho le palle veramente piene, così mi sto cercando una casetta, ma il mio problema è che siccome do i soldi a lei per non poter fare nulla dentro quella camera che io considero a sto punto in affitto, non ho da parte abbastanza per una caparra, visto che di mutuo mi danno l'80% del valore della casa, pur potendo io usufruire di un tasso agevolato ed avendo un contratto a tempo indeterminato statale, allora ho pensato ad un affitto, ma a quel punto la speranza di raccimolare qualcosa per una caparra va a farsi fottere definitivamente, perchè non ce la farei proprio a pagare tutto.
> 
> volevo lasciare qualcosa ad E.
> ...


Se continuerai a stare in affitto e quindi a buttare i tuoi soldi nel cesso, hai voja che lascerai ad E.....

cmq a parte che i mutui adessso non conviene farli perche' so' alti gli spread, bisogna vedere l'affitto che eventualmente dovrai andare a pagare e con un tasso variabile puro, non fare il fisso perche' perderesti la scommessa,  forse di rata pagheresti anche di meno al mese...

dal conteggio pero' hai escluso la provvigione dell'agenzia e le spese del notaio compreso le tasse...mettici n'artro 10-15%

dovresti trovarti una banca che continua a gonfiare la perizia come facevano ai tempi d'oro e ti fa rientrare di tutto...

ma poi sei sicura sicura che con firma singola te lo diano?...perche' finche' non hai l'esito dell'istruttoria e' sempre un pour parler...


----------



## sienne (9 Aprile 2014)

Ciao

lasciando stare tutto quanto ... i vari tipi di rapporti ecc. 
Già solo il fatto di dividere la stanza con il figlio, 
ad ogni persona con un po' di senso, fa capire,
che comunque non può essere una soluzione a lungo termine. 

E da qui, si potrebbe partire. Con la partecipazione di tutti. 


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> spiego:
> 
> quando mi sono separata sono tornata da mia madre perchè non lavoravo e non avevo dove andare, siccome per mia madre quando esci di casa sei fuori, se rientri lo fai in un altro modo cioè, io sono nucleo familiare a parte insieme a mio figlio, lei mi da una stanza ed io pago per stare li.
> pago la mia parte di tetto, la mia parte di corrente, la mia parte di telefono, la mia parte di gas e di cibo moltiplicato per due perche siamo io e mio *figliO.
> ...


Non so perchè ma pensavo fosse una bambina. Ma non è che ti porta rancore perchè ti sei separata?


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> spiego:
> 
> quando mi sono separata sono tornata da mia madre perchè non lavoravo e non avevo dove andare, siccome per mia madre quando esci di casa sei fuori, se rientri lo fai in un altro modo cioè, io sono nucleo familiare a parte insieme a mio figlio, lei mi da una stanza ed io pago per stare li.
> pago la mia parte di tetto, la mia parte di corrente, la mia parte di telefono, la mia parte di gas e di cibo moltiplicato per due perche siamo io e mio *figliO.
> ...


Magari te lo sei meritato un comportamento da stronza...

ipotizzo....

t'avra' detto che stavi insieme ad uno stronzo e se te lo fossi sposato avresti fatto una cazzata cosmica e magari te lo rinfaccia prima, durante e dopo i pasti...

o anche il contrario...ti rinfaccia che fosse bravo e la stronza sei tu...

ho azzeccato?...ho vinto quarcheccosa?...



Ps: a Stermy te dovevi sposa'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (9 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> aggiungo che io non me la passo male con il mio stipendio e che nemmeno lei se la passa male, e una questione di principio, solo che ora comincia a pesarmi e non poco, perchè io ho parecchie spese da affrontare oltre ai soldi che do a lei.



Domanda forse stupida:
ma un appartamentino , monolocale o qualcosetta 
non si trova ...
per andare via da li 
senza pensare subito ad un mutuo...

il motivo per cui sei tornata a da tua madre?
a parte il fatto che io non ci tornerei...
ma dovessi tornare non trovo sbagliato il dividere le spese...


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma dai...
> 
> Le paga l'affitto e sua madre si permette pure di trattarla male.
> 
> ...


ma che ne sai tu?

ce vivi insieme a loro?...


----------



## viola di mare (9 Aprile 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Domanda forse stupida:
> ma un appartamentino , monolocale o qualcosetta
> non si trova ...
> per andare via da li
> ...




anch'io trovo giusto dividere le spese non è quello che obietto, forse non sopporto più la sua continua ingerenza nella mia vita. ci sono tornata un pò per forza un pò perchè comunque era morto mio padre e ne io ne lei volevamo stare sole, ora però ho bisogno di cambiare


alla fine propenderò per un affitto e poi vedremo...


----------



## lunaiena (9 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> anch'io trovo giusto dividere le spese non è quello che obietto, forse non sopporto più la sua continua ingerenza nella mia vita. ci sono tornata un pò per forza un pò perchè comunque era morto mio padre e ne io ne lei volevamo stare sole, ora però ho bisogno di cambiare
> 
> 
> al*la fine propenderò per un affitto* e poi vedremo...


mi sa che sia l'unica soluzione:up:
O almeno lo sarebbe per me ...


----------



## viola di mare (9 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma dai...
> 
> Le paga l'affitto e sua madre si permette pure di trattarla male.
> 
> ...





Sterminator ha detto:


> ma che ne sai tu?
> 
> ce vivi insieme a loro?...


guarda non ci vive ma c'ha azzeccato non poco. io non sono libera nemmeno di invitare un'amica a cena, e qui dentro c'è qualcuno che potrebbe confermare, oltre al fatto che se riprendo mio figlio Lei è li in soccorso però se per caso E. sta male io devo chiamare una babysitter perchè il figlio e mio e lei non è obbligata ad aiutarmi... però sapete io sono incline alla lagna.



e comunque io qui dentro se pur con un avatar ci metto la faccia, tutto quello che ho raccontato è vero e se mai qualcuno che conosco ci entrasse qui sopra credo veramente che non farebbe fatica a riconoscermi anche se qui mi chiamo Viola.


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> anch'io trovo giusto dividere le spese non è quello che obietto, forse non sopporto più la sua continua ingerenza nella mia vita. ci sono tornata un pò per forza un pò perchè comunque era morto mio padre e ne io ne lei volevamo stare sole, ora però ho bisogno di cambiare
> 
> 
> alla fine propenderò per un affitto e poi vedremo...


se cosi' te vojo a compra' casa poi...

piuttosto dille che siccome devi appunto comprarla e lei non ha la possibilita' di darti quello che manca oltre il mutuo, eviti di darle un affitto ma solo un contributo spese di corrente e gas in modo da risparmiare...

poi coinvolgerei tuo fratello mettendo sul tavolo le eventuali cartucce che s'e' gia' sparato ed avute dai tuoi...


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> guarda non ci vive ma c'ha azzeccato non poco. io non sono libera nemmeno di invitare un'amica a cena, e qui dentro c'è qualcuno che potrebbe confermare, oltre al fatto che se riprendo mio figlio Lei è li in soccorso però se per caso E. sta male io devo chiamare una babysitter perchè il figlio e mio e lei non è obbligata ad aiutarmi... però sapete io sono incline alla lagna.
> 
> 
> 
> e comunque io qui dentro se pur con un avatar ci metto la faccia, tutto quello che ho raccontato è vero e se mai qualcuno che conosco ci entrasse qui sopra credo veramente che non farebbe fatica a riconoscermi anche se qui mi chiamo Viola.


addirittura...sai quante milionate ce stanno nella tua identica situazione?..

si', ma, non incline alla lagna, la disparita' co' tuo fratello in soldoni in cosa consiste?...


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ci vuole un genio per capire che un genitore, di regola, se si fa pagare un affitto da un figlio, non dovrebbe rompere i coglioni?


e ci vuole un genio pe' capi' che ti stai basando solo sulla sua campana?

tu sai per certo che la madre facendo la stronza non si stia levando qualche soddisfazione?...

potrebbe anche metterle via i soldi che Viola le da per non farglieli spendere e darglieli poi al momento opportuno...

io lo farei e conosco anche chi lo ha fatto e me pare na' furbata anche se se passa pe' stronzi.......

diverso, ovviamente, se i soldi che da' Viola, li gira per aiutare il fratello senza dire niente...


----------



## Nicka (9 Aprile 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Domanda forse stupida:
> ma un appartamentino , monolocale o qualcosetta
> non si trova ...
> per andare via da li
> ...


Nel momento in cui ti trovi un qualcosa in affitto hai finito il sogno di comprare casa...


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e ci vuole un genio pe' capi' che ti stai basando solo sulla sua campana?
> 
> tu sai per certo che la madre facendo la stronza non si stia levando qualche soddisfazione?...
> 
> ...


Ma mica è una bambina Viola, oh. Di che parliamo? Ma poi la madre deve togliersi qualche soddisfazione? Ma che è, tua figlia o una qualsiasi per strada? Ma che scherziamo?


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non ho motivo di pensare che viola si sia comportata male con sua mamma e non vedo perchè tu debba aggredirla così e avere pregiudizi nei suoi riguardi.
> 
> Si, ce ne sono tante come lei. Se è per questo c'è anche chi muore di fame tutti i giorni.
> 
> ...


vabbe' allora sta madre e' diventata stronza di colpo o lo era gia'?..

dando per buona e santa Viola, allora lo era gia' e quindi sapeva in che situazione si andava ad infilare...

io dico che dovrebbe continuare a stare li' e non essendo lei la stronza deve abbozza' con la madre stronza...okkkey?...e dare solo un contributo ripeto per risparmiare il piu' possibile e comprare casa...oseno' a meno che nun se risposa con un benestante, la casa da compra' se la scorda e figurate se la po' lascia' ad E.

quindi ricapitolando, abbozzare facendosi scivolare la rottura de cojoni e risparmiare il piu' possibile per qualche annetto...

cosa che doveva essere fatta prima ma er consiglio e' mo' che se chiede...



altre soluzione sono alla lunga perdenti e poi te mozzichi pure i gomiti...


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma mica è una bambina Viola, oh. Di che parliamo? Ma poi la madre deve togliersi qualche soddisfazione? Ma che è, tua figlia o una qualsiasi per strada? Ma che scherziamo?


ma che c'entra col fatto che non e' una bambina, col discorso di metterle via forzosamente i soldi??...

sempre ripeto, ancora non li da' al fratello visto che se lamenta che e' sempre favorito...

quindi tu i rinfacci&C, essendo notoriamente un santo, nun sai che esistono e se fanno nelle famiglie e manco me pare na' roba fantascientifica per insegnare anche ai figli come se sta ar monno...

hai avuto culo che nun sei mi' fijo...


----------



## sienne (9 Aprile 2014)

Ciao

quasi quasi, sarebbe da proporle, che terresti conto del fatto,
che un giorno lei avrà bisogno d'aiuto e così penseresti anche a lei,
con una bella stanzina in più ... e che si troverebbe bene, 
perché le regole le conosce già ... :mrgreen:


sienne


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Abbozzare... ahahahahaha!
> 
> Si vede che non hai mai avuto a che fare con una madre difficile.
> 
> A sto punto meglio andare a vivere con un'amica.


e vai e nun rompe li cojoni allora se poi manco la convivenza co' n'amica te riesce...



poi fra un tot de anni vieni qua e ce dici come farai sto cazzo de rogito...

l'obbiettivo e' quello e te devi sacrifica' TU e non l'artri...


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> quasi quasi, sarebbe da proporle, che terresti conto del fatto,
> che un giorno lei avrà bisogno d'aiuto e così penseresti anche a lei,
> ...


brava, cosi' se le gira, ar ritorno te ritrovi le valigie in strada volate dar balcone...

te dimentichi che e' na' stronza...


----------



## sienne (9 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> brava, cosi' se le gira, ar ritorno te ritrovi le valigie in strada volate dar balcone...
> 
> te dimentichi che e' na' stronza...



Ciao

non era proprio un consiglio ... 
solo un pensiero ... 

ma a volte può aiutare cambiare ottica. 
Avrà i suoi principi e preferenze ... 
ma saprà fare alla fine, uno più uno ... 


sienne


----------



## free (9 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> La convivenza con mia madre sta diventando impossibile, io costretta a dormire con mio figlio dentro una stanza e lei che mette bocca su ogni cosa, anche su come mi vesto...
> a 41 anni ne ho le palle veramente piene, così mi sto cercando una casetta, ma il mio problema è che siccome do i soldi a lei per non poter fare nulla dentro quella camera che io considero a sto punto in affitto, non ho da parte abbastanza per una caparra, visto che di mutuo mi danno l'80% del valore della casa, pur potendo io usufruire di un tasso agevolato ed avendo un contratto a tempo indeterminato statale, allora ho pensato ad un affitto, ma a quel punto la speranza di raccimolare qualcosa per una caparra va a farsi fottere definitivamente, perchè non ce la farei proprio a pagare tutto.
> 
> volevo lasciare qualcosa ad E.
> ...


ciao, non ho letto le altre risposte, comunque il deposito cauzionale non è necessario per affittare, potresti fare in accordo col locatore un'assicurazione, che costa meno (circa € 400,00, però come ogni premio assicurativo è a fondo perduto)


----------



## Sole (9 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> La convivenza con mia madre sta diventando impossibile, io costretta a dormire con mio figlio dentro una stanza e lei che mette bocca su ogni cosa, anche su come mi vesto...
> a 41 anni ne ho le palle veramente piene, così mi sto cercando una casetta, ma il mio problema è che siccome do i soldi a lei per non poter fare nulla dentro quella camera che io considero a sto punto in affitto, non ho da parte abbastanza per una caparra, visto che di mutuo mi danno l'80% del valore della casa, pur potendo io usufruire di un tasso agevolato ed avendo un contratto a tempo indeterminato statale, allora ho pensato ad un affitto, ma a quel punto la speranza di raccimolare qualcosa per una caparra va a farsi fottere definitivamente, perchè non ce la farei proprio a pagare tutto.
> 
> volevo lasciare qualcosa ad E.
> ...


Io ti consiglio di andare via al più presto e cercare una casa in affitto.
 L'acquisto di una casa, se il tuo obiettivo è lasciare qualcosa a tuo figlio (cosa che comprendo benissimo), lo puoi tranquillamente rimandare anche a lungo termine. Poi ci sono molti modi di aiutare un figlio e lasciargli qualcosa, sicuramente troverai il modo adatto alle tue possibilità 

La cosa importante, vista la situazione, è renderti autonoma e sganciarti da una situazione che evidentemente ti crea un disagio e ti sta stretta.


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non era proprio un consiglio ...
> solo un pensiero ...
> ...


ma dai, vai a di' a na' madre stronza che quanno tocchera' a lei saranno cazzi acidi?..te piace er rischio, me sa...

io a quel punto me venderei la nuda proprieta' e co' quei sordi me ne andrei in crociera permanente e che ognuno s'attaccasse pure ar cazzo...


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> ciao, non ho letto le altre risposte, comunque il deposito cauzionale non è necessario per affittare, potresti fare in accordo col locatore un'assicurazione, che costa meno (circa € 400,00, però come ogni premio assicurativo è a fondo perduto)


Ma almeno 3 o 6 mesi d'anticipo li vuoi tirare fuori o no?...

manco quelli nel paese de Bengodi?...


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e ci vuole un genio pe' capi' che ti stai basando solo sulla sua campana?
> 
> tu sai per certo che la madre facendo la stronza non si stia levando qualche soddisfazione?...
> 
> ...


Embè tu se che carampane ti basi?
ma sentitelo...eh?
Da non credere...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (9 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma dai, vai a di' a na' madre stronza che quanno tocchera' a lei saranno cazzi acidi?..te piace er rischio, me sa...
> 
> io a quel punto me venderei la nuda proprieta' e co' quei sordi me ne andrei in crociera permanente e che ognuno s'attaccasse pure ar cazzo...



Ciao

si, per saperla, sono il tipo che punta tutto su una carta,
se voglio sapere esattamente con cosa ho a che fare ... 


Perché il punto sta proprio lì: la madre si rende conto 
che sta imponendo alla figlia una situazione "acida"?
O è solo presa dalle sue visioni di giusto o sbagliato?

Certo, se punti ... devi essere pronta a bere tutto il bicchiere ... 


sienne


----------



## free (9 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma almeno 3 o 6 mesi d'anticipo li vuoi tirare fuori o no?...
> 
> manco quelli nel paese de Bengodi?...


che intendi per anticipo? il pagamento del canone trimestrale anticipato?
perchè il deposito cauzionale non è un anticipo, ma un deposito a copertura degli eventuali danni che potrebbe causare il conduttore, il che vuol dire che se riconsegna l'appartamento regolarmente il deposito va restituito, e con gli interessi legali


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Io ti consiglio di andare via al più presto e cercare una casa in affitto.
> L'acquisto di una casa, se il tuo obiettivo è lasciare qualcosa a tuo figlio (cosa che comprendo benissimo), lo puoi tranquillamente rimandare anche a lungo termine. Poi ci sono molti modi di aiutare un figlio e lasciargli qualcosa, sicuramente troverai il modo adatto alle tue possibilità
> 
> La cosa importante, vista la situazione, è renderti autonoma e sganciarti da una situazione che evidentemente ti crea un disagio e ti sta stretta.


e certo perche' tanto Viola blocchera' er tempo che passa e sara' sempre mejo la situazione mutui...

ao' 41anni adesso piu' 30anni de mutuo so' 71...

e metti che se ritorna al 60%max che sarebbe piu' logico e meno infognante come interessi&C continui ad inseguire il sogno ?...


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> spiego:
> 
> quando mi sono separata sono tornata da mia madre perchè non lavoravo e non avevo dove andare, siccome per mia madre quando esci di casa sei fuori, se rientri lo fai in un altro modo cioè, io sono nucleo familiare a parte insieme a mio figlio, lei mi da una stanza ed io pago per stare li.
> pago la mia parte di tetto, la mia parte di corrente, la mia parte di telefono, la mia parte di gas e di cibo moltiplicato per due perche siamo io e mio *figliO.
> ...


Però miei due schei
non è bello che critichi così aspramente 
chi bene o male, suo malgrado, e contrariamente ai suoi principi,
ti ha riaccolto in casa.

Dice bene: quando sei fuori sei fuori.
E mi ricordo bene le parole di mio padre il giorno che mi sono sposato.
Fin qui ti abbiamo accompagnato ora camminerai con le tue gambe
e ricordati solo che per legge di natura fra qualche anno sei tu che devi aiutare noi.

Cioè se ora guardo che cosa sta passando il quadro antico con i suoi che sono molto anziani
ahi voja...de criticar...

Giustamente lei ti ha detto, ok, torna qua, ma queste sono le condizioni.

Che a me sembrano EQUE in una situazione di emergenza.

Prova a girare la faccendina...
Tu che ospiti lei anziana e non molto abile a casa tua...

Chi saria la parona?
Tu o lei?

Conoscendo i miei...uhm...uhm...
Per l'adorata nipotina lettin ghe sè...
ma per i genitori, rei di separazion no...

Mio padre direbbe...
Quando hai sopportato tu quello che ho sopportato io
allora puoi separarti...


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Più probabile che riesca la convivenza con un'amica che con una madre rompiscatole.
> 
> Sacrificarsi vuol dire lavorare e risparmiare, cosa che Viola sta già facendo. Non prendere calci in culo gratuiti dalla tua genitrice e subire in silenzio. Questo non esiste.


e ce credo...perche' con un'amica abbozzi e la lingua te la tieni a posto, co' tu madre invece se aprono le cateratte dei cieli, specie pensando di essere in grado di avere altre chanches...

hai voja....matematica certezza de butta' ner cesso un conquibus tutti i mesi...


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> che intendi per anticipo? il pagamento del canone trimestrale anticipato?
> perchè il deposito cauzionale non è un anticipo, ma un deposito a copertura degli eventuali danni che potrebbe causare il conduttore, il che vuol dire che se riconsegna l'appartamento regolarmente il deposito va restituito, e con gli interessi legali


grazie della spiegazione sulla cauzione che s'aggiunge alle almeno 3 o 6 mensilita' anticipate...:mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (9 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e certo perche' tanto Viola blocchera' er tempo che passa e sara' sempre mejo la situazione mutui...
> 
> ao' 41anni adesso piu' 30anni de mutuo so' 71...
> 
> e metti che se ritorna al 60%max che sarebbe piu' logico e meno infognante come interessi&C continui ad inseguire il sogno ?...


Comunque sia io non condivido molto il desiderio di comprare casa a tutti i costi. Se uno può benissimo, ma se uno non può è inutile impiccarsi a mio avviso.
Si sta bene anche in affitto e, ripeto, il modo di aiutare un figlio nel tempo a costruirsi un futuro (magari sostenendolo nell'acquisto di una casa tutta sua) c'è sempre.

Mia personale opinione eh.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2014)

Io capisco sia Viola sia la madre perché ho avuto una madre un po' "controllante" e sono madre di figli grandini.
Io penso che una madre che si vede rientrare una figlia con nipote viva questa cosa un po' anche come una propria sconfitta e questo sentire, probabilmente non espresso neanche a se stessa, possa portarla a irrigidirsi per instaurare dei rapporti più da adulti. Chiaro che puà farcela sugli aspetti formali, i soldi, mentre per gli aspetti relazionali resta sempre la madre che educa e quindi critica.
Essere criticate a 15 anni è pesantissimo, a 40 intollerabile.
Anche tu Viola in parte vuoi avere un rapporto adulto e paritario, da un'altra ti senti figlia e vorresti un po' più di cura e protezione e sostegno.
Queste vostre esigenze difficilmente si possono incontrare.
Tu dovresti riuscire a trovare una tua autonomia.
Se hai un piccolo capitale puoi pensare di usufruire dei minimi vantaggi da statale per il mutuo.
Non ho idea di dove tu viva. Con i prezzi di Milano (pur in caduta) potresti avere il mutuo per un box.
Altrove potresti forse prendere una casa piccolina e cominciare ad acquistare appunto una cosa sottodimensionata ma che ti darebbe un po' di autonomia.
Potresti tu avere la tua stanza e far dormire tuo figlio in soggiorno (per dire) e magari così riusciresti senza dover buttare soldi in un affitto o chiedere ulteriori prestiti che ti strangolerebbero.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Comunque sia io non condivido molto il desiderio di comprare casa a tutti i costi. Se uno può benissimo, ma se uno non può è inutile impiccarsi a mio avviso.
> Si sta bene anche in affitto e, ripeto, il modo di aiutare un figlio nel tempo a costruirsi un futuro (magari sostenendolo nell'acquisto di una casa tutta sua) c'è sempre.
> 
> Mia personale opinione eh.


Giustissimo. Ma è che gli affitti sono talmente alti a volte che pare più conveniente perfino un mutuo.
Diciamo che la bolla immobiliare ha scardinato ogni certezza in merito.


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> La lingua la tieni a posto perchè magari un'amica non si permette di trattarti così male, non pensi?
> 
> Gli amici si scelgono. I genitori NO, però non sussiste l'obbligo di sopportarli se sgarrano un po' troppo.


ma quante cazzate....ma quanti anni hai?...:mrgreen:

chi convive tranquillamente senza sklera' in casa co' te de 41 anni co' le tue manie consolidate e con un regazzino pure piccolo?

n'ectoplasma....ma forse manco...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> grazie della spiegazione sulla cauzione che s'aggiunge alle almeno 3 o 6 mensilita' anticipate...:mrgreen:



Però come fai ad essere comuniston
e fare tutti sti discorsi da capitalista?
Ipocrita.


----------



## free (9 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> grazie della spiegazione sulla cauzione che s'aggiunge alle almeno 3 o 6 mensilita' anticipate...:mrgreen:


mannò, alle condizioni che dici tu non affitterebbe nessuno di 'sti tempi...

piuttosto Viola dovrebbe cercare un affitto a canone convenzionato con il Comune, così avrebbe una detrazione dei redditi di circa 900 € all'anno, che non è male
ora si trovano più facilmente perchè in questi casi per il locatore hanno abbassato la cedolare secca al 10% (e viceversa hanno ridotto lo "sconto" sul canone libero senza cedolare dal 15% al 5%)


----------



## Simy (9 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> guarda non ci vive ma c'ha azzeccato non poco. io non sono libera nemmeno di invitare un'amica a cena, e qui dentro c'è qualcuno che potrebbe confermare, oltre al fatto che se riprendo mio figlio Lei è li in soccorso però se per caso E. sta male io devo chiamare una babysitter perchè il figlio e mio e lei non è obbligata ad aiutarmi... però sapete io sono incline alla lagna.
> 
> 
> 
> e comunque io qui dentro se pur con un avatar ci metto la faccia, tutto quello che ho raccontato è vero e se mai qualcuno che conosco ci entrasse qui sopra credo veramente che non farebbe fatica a riconoscermi anche se qui mi chiamo Viola.


:abbraccio:


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Comunque sia io non condivido molto il desiderio di comprare casa a tutti i costi. Se uno può benissimo, ma se uno non può è inutile impiccarsi a mio avviso.
> Si sta bene anche in affitto e, ripeto, il modo di aiutare un figlio nel tempo a costruirsi un futuro (magari sostenendolo nell'acquisto di una casa tutta sua) c'è sempre.
> 
> Mia personale opinione eh.


se capisce benissimo invece ildesiderio di comprare casa a tutti i costi, specie se hai una rata del mutuo equiparabile ad un affitto...e' su quello che giocano...

anzi manco tutta la rata si deve confrontare all'affitto, ma solo la quota interessi, perche' la quota capitale e' come se fosse un risparmio forzoso...

ora dimmi na' roba....tu pensi de vive temporaneamente in una casa perche' pensi de trasferite in una grotta?...

fai il calcolo in 30-40anni d'affitto che capitale hai buttato nel cesso e non hai avuto manco la possibilita' di risparmiare un cazzo e vedi uno che invece anche dopo 30anni ha finito de paga' er mutuo e comincia' a risparmia' effettivamente, fatto salvo che anche la vecchiaia e' tranquilla perche' alla mala parata se vende la nuda proprieta'...

pure te stando sempre in affitto hai le stesse prospettive piu' o meno felic a meno de na botta de culo tipo na' vincita' al superenalotto?...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2014)

DIpende dagli affitti no?

Ho 40 anni.
Me ne restano trenta da vivere.

Pago mutuo
Avrò casa mia a 70 anni. Mettiamo che ho pagato in trenta anni che so un milione di euro per immobile da 600mila.

30 anni sono 360 mesi.
Se l'affitto è 600 euro al mese io pagherò in trenta anni 216000 euro. Contro un milione di euro. Ingrassando una banca vieppiù, e pagando tutte le tasse che ci saranno sull'immobile.

Per me un mutuo per la casa, lo fai quando hai 25 anni, e non quando ne hai 40.

I me do schei.


----------



## lunaiena (9 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Nel momento in cui ti trovi un qualcosa in affitto hai finito il sogno di comprare casa...


dal momento che già paga un affitto per una cameretta 
Non vedo cosa cambi
sr non un po' meno di rodimento di fegato...


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma quante cazzate....ma quanti anni hai?...:mrgreen:
> 
> chi convive tranquillamente senza sklera' in casa co' te de 41 anni co' le tue manie consolidate e con un regazzino pure piccolo?
> 
> ...


Occhio che con Principessa
ne esci con le ossa rotte...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Aspetta che s'incazza e vedi...quel che passi...


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> mannò, alle condizioni che dici tu non affitterebbe nessuno di 'sti tempi...
> 
> piuttosto Viola dovrebbe cercare un affitto a canone convenzionato con il Comune, così avrebbe una detrazione dei redditi di circa 900 € all'anno, che non è male
> ora si trovano più facilmente perchè in questi casi per il locatore hanno abbassato la cedolare secca al 10% (e viceversa hanno ridotto lo "sconto" sul canone libero senza cedolare dal 15% al 5%)


cioe' hanno abolito i 3-6 mesi d'anticipo?...ma tu affitti case? 

e le affitti cosi' alla cazzo? 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> DIpende dagli affitti no?
> 
> Ho 40 anni.
> Me ne restano trenta da vivere.
> ...


e na' casa da 600k l'affitti a 600 euro?...

ma che cazzo de conti a capocchia fai?

na' casa da 600k a milano minimo minimo l'affitti ad 1200-1400€ e se la zona italica e' piu' sinistrata pe' paga' 600 euro anche la casa col cazzo la paghi 600k ma 1/4...


----------



## Simy (9 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e na' casa da 600k l'affitti a 600 euro?...
> 
> ma che cazzo de conti a capocchia fai?
> 
> na' casa da 600k a milano minimo minimo l'affitti ad 1200-1400€ e se la zona italica e' piu' sinistrata pe' paga' 600 euro anche la casa col cazzo la paghi 600k ma 1/4...



a roma con 600 ci affitti un monolocale di 25 mq


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e na' casa da 600k l'affitti a 600 euro?...
> 
> ma che cazzo de conti a capocchia fai?
> 
> na' casa da 600k a milano minimo minimo l'affitti ad 1200-1400€ e se la zona italica e' piu' sinistrata pe' paga' 600 euro anche la casa col cazzo la paghi 600k ma 1/4...


Ok 30 anni di affitto diventano 504 mila euro.
Ancora sotto i 600.


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> dal momento che già paga un affitto per una cameretta
> Non vedo cosa cambi
> sr non un po' meno di rodimento di fegato...


con l'unica differenza che se dovesse metter via per acquistare, puo' darsi che alla madre ricontinui a non dare niente come ha fatto quando e' entrata e non lavorava...


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> *ma che c'entra col fatto che non e' una bambina, col discorso di metterle via forzosamente i soldi??...
> *
> sempre ripeto, ancora non li da' al fratello visto che se lamenta che e' sempre favorito...
> 
> ...


Che di solito si fa con i bambini ed eventualmente con i minus habens, mica con gli adulti. Ma poi, rinfacci? Oh, ma qua si parla di adulti. Ma poi tu con una figlia a casa divorziata e con figlio a carico ti metti a rinfacciare? Cioè, al momento giusto ed opportuno? Ou?


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> a roma con 600 ci affitti un monolocale di 25 mq


idem a Milano....

e poi sti fenomeni qua sopra, tipo Sole, riescono pure a risparmia' per avere l'anticipo da dare per acquistare poi col mutuo...

oseno' rimangono felicemente in affitto e tutto il cash risparmiato se lo godranno i figli che saranno aiutati senz'altro loro per comprare casa....

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

e la svalutazione de sto cazzo de cash che se nun se sa' investirlo e se svapora e se poi t'affidi a pezzi di merda rischi che te lo zanzano lasciandoti col culo per terra...

:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2014)

*Noooo*



contepinceton ha detto:


> DIpende dagli affitti no?
> 
> Ho 40 anni.
> Me ne restano trenta da vivere.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ma 600 euro al mese?ma al paesino di merda dove abiti tu....tu stai fuori come un balcone,ti giuro che incomincio a trovarti pure divertente.Sei un folletto coglione.


----------



## free (9 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> cioe' hanno abolito i 3-6 mesi d'anticipo?...ma tu affitti case?
> 
> e le affitti cosi' alla cazzo?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


no affitto angurie:singleeye:...

stavo solo elencando le varie opzioni, che non è detto che tutti sappiano, mica tutti sono nati imparati come te


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok 30 anni di affitto diventano 504 mila euro.
> Ancora sotto i 600.


ma devi, ripeto, confrontare con l'affitto solo gl'interessi che scarichi nel cesso e non tutta la cifra perche' quello e' risparmio e devi considerare anche in 30anni la rivalutazione certa dell'immobile anche se per qualche anno scendono ma poi risalgono e strarecuperano i cali...

il mattone l'ha sempre fatto nei millenni e continuera' a farlo...


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ma 600 euro al mese?ma al paesino di merda dove abiti tu....tu stai fuori come un balcone,ti giuro che incomincio a trovarti pure divertente.Sei un folletto coglione.


Ma se l'affitto è caro pure la vendita ed il mutuo annesso lo saranno, no? Cioè, se finisci per pagare 1.200/1.500 euro di affitto al mese è capace che di mutuo ne paghi pure di più. La differenza è che in un caso ti ritrovi il bene, in un altro la quata parte dei soldi del mutuo da strozzinaggio delle banche in tasca. Bisogna capire a cosa tieni di più.


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che di solito si fa con i bambini ed eventualmente con i minus habens, mica con gli adulti. Ma poi, rinfacci? Oh, ma qua si parla di adulti. Ma poi tu con una figlia a casa divorziata e con figlio a carico ti metti a rinfacciare? Cioè, al momento giusto ed opportuno? Ou?


se te parte lo sklero hai voja...

ah gia' ma tu sei un santo e non ti potra' mai capitare...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma devi, ripeto, confrontare con l'affitto solo gl'interessi e non tutta la cifra perche' quello e' risparmio e devi considerare anche in 30anni la rivalutazione certa dell'immobile anche se per qualche anno scendono ma poi risalgono e strarecuperano i cali...
> 
> il mattone l'ha sempre fatto nei millenni e continuera' a farlo...


Beh mica è detto che il mattone si rivaluta all'infinito eh?
Se guardo da me...
Il mattone ora è come l'auto.
Non decide il concessionario il prezzo, ma il cliente....

Cosa costa sta casa? 600.
bon io ti do 300, prendere o lasciare....


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma se l'affitto è caro pure la vendita ed il mutuo annesso lo saranno, no? Cioè, se finisci per pagare 1.200/1.500 euro di affitto al mese è capace che di mutuo ne paghi pure di più. La differenza è che in un caso ti ritrovi il bene, in un altro la quata parte dei soldi del mutuo da strozzinaggio delle banche in tasca. Bisogna capire a cosa tieni di più.


E come vai a finire no?
Al limite ha senso un mutuo a 40 anni, se voglio lasciare la casa al figlio.
Ma poi che ne so se il figlio non se la gioca al casinò?


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2014)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma se l'affitto è caro pure la vendita ed il mutuo annesso lo saranno, no? Cioè, se finisci per pagare 1.200/1.500 euro di affitto al mese è capace che di mutuo ne paghi pure di più. La differenza è che in un caso ti ritrovi il bene, in un altro la quata parte dei soldi del mutuo da strozzinaggio delle banche in tasca. Bisogna capire a cosa tieni di più.


Dove sono la differenza era di 250 euri se permetti li pago volentieri un domani casa è mia,non do soldi a fondo perduto.


----------



## Simy (9 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> idem a Milano....
> 
> e poi sti fenomeni qua sopra, tipo Sole, riescono pure a risparmia' per avere l'anticipo da dare per acquistare poi col mutuo...
> 
> ...


magari in altri posti non è mica ccome Milano e Roma eh

Sole è una donna in gamba, smettila su


----------



## Simy (9 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dove sono la differenza era di 250 euri se permetti li pago volentieri un domani casa è mia,non do soldi a fondo perduto.



discorso giustissimo, ma non sempre fattibile. a volte quei 250 euro fanno la differenza per arrivare alla fine del mese. e su una casa di proprietà ci devi mettere tutte le tremila tasse che tocca pagarci sopra


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma se l'affitto è caro pure la vendita ed il mutuo annesso lo saranno, no? Cioè, se finisci per pagare 1.200/1.500 euro di affitto al mese è capace che di mutuo ne paghi pure di più. La differenza è che in un caso ti ritrovi il bene, in un altro la quata parte dei soldi del mutuo da strozzinaggio delle banche in tasca. Bisogna capire a cosa tieni di più.


ma nel caso di Viola quelle cifre di mutuo a firma singola se le sogna pure...parliamo concretamente...

non mi ricordo in che zona abita, ma anche qua a Milano ci sono case ottime a manco 200k con il mutuo piu' alla portata e non per niente su quel range ruotano l'80% dei mutui italici...

per non parla' di certe zone piu' scarse dove compri pure a 90k...


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> se te parte lo sklero hai voja...
> 
> ah gia' ma tu sei un santo e non ti potra' mai capitare...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Non faccio rappresaglie. Se non ti ci voglio a casa non entri, ma non è che ti faccio pagare l'affitto.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dove sono la differenza era di 250 euri se permetti li pago volentieri un domani casa è mia,non do soldi a fondo perduto.


Sono scelte, ci mancherebbe. Ma il mutuo in effetti non sempre conviene.


----------



## Nobody (9 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non faccio rappresaglie. Se non ti ci voglio a casa non entri, ma non è che ti faccio pagare l'affitto.


Sono d'accordo.


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh mica è detto che il mattone si rivaluta all'infinito eh?
> Se guardo da me...
> Il mattone ora è come l'auto.
> Non decide il concessionario il prezzo, ma il cliente....
> ...


ma non dire cazzate....il ciclo del mattone e' pluridecennale e si e' SEMPRE rivalutato...

per non parla' di quei 4-5 anni dall'ingresso dell'euro che nelle grandi citta' ha triplicato o quadruplicato il valore e mo' che e' sceso del 20% dal 2007-2008 ora che aspetti che ce smeni l'altro 280% fai in tempo a rivederlo rivalutato di nuovo di altrettanto...:mrgreen:

e poi tutti sti sconti, adesso e pure domani esistono solo nei tuoi sogni....:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2014)

*jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sono scelte, ci mancherebbe. Ma il mutuo in effetti non sempre conviene.


Jb,il mutuo non conviene in generale.Ma non sono soldi perduti che è altro discorso.Certo se uno può pagare la differenza.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma non dire cazzate....il ciclo del mattone e' pluridecennale e si e' SEMPRE rivalutato...
> 
> per non parla' di quei 4-5 anni dall'ingresso dell'euro che nelle grandi citta' ha triplicato o quadruplicato il valore e mo' che e' sceso del 20% dal 2007-2008 ora che aspetti che ce smeni l'altro 280% fai in tempo a rivederlo rivalutato di nuovo di altrettanto...:mrgreen:
> 
> e poi tutti sti sconti, adesso e pure domani esistono solo nei tuoi sogni....:mrgreen:


Si ma quando hai 40 anni...
sei tu a non essere pluridecennale...

Mica vero sai?
Io parlo per la mia zona...

Hanno fabbricato a nastro e venduto un casso.

Posso farti anche le foto
Capisco che a Milano sia diferente...


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Jb,il mutuo non conviene in generale.Ma non sono soldi perduti che è altro discorso.Certo se uno può pagare la differenza.


Ma non sono soldi "perduti". Quei soldi puoi benissimo investirli in altro, o farci altro.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non sono soldi "perduti". Quei soldi puoi benissimo investirli in altro, o farci altro.


Beh anche i soldi pagati in interessi alle banche sono soldi PERDUTI....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (9 Aprile 2014)

avete perso il punto del discorso. come al solito.


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> discorso giustissimo, ma non sempre fattibile. a volte quei 250 euro fanno la differenza per arrivare alla fine del mese. e su una casa di proprietà ci devi mettere tutte le tremila tasse che tocca pagarci sopra


capirai...che cifre esorbitanti...:mrgreen:

non hai idea delle tasse che ci sono negli Stati Uniti allora ed anche li' nonostante le tasse acquistano...:mrgreen:

l'altra rogna che se cita a sto punto so' le spese di ristrutturazione....:mrgreen:

una parte la paghi al proprietario anche da inquilino e sti lavori se fanno ogni 30-40anni anche 50...:mrgreen:...e co' il recupero del 55% poi e' stata pure na' pacchia...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non faccio rappresaglie. Se non ti ci voglio a casa non entri, ma non è che ti faccio pagare l'affitto.


vabbe' anch'io non lo farei pagare e cmq a te figlia con un bambino te faccio veni' pure se nun me va...

pero' se me parte l'embolo te tocca abbozza'...


----------



## viola di mare (9 Aprile 2014)

grazie a tutti, per me restare a casa con mia madre significa comunque non riuscire a mettermi i soldi da parte per una caparra, andandomene ci guadagnerei in salute e così mio figlio. 
e non è parlare male di lei, è solo che i rapporti si sono fatti talmente tesi, che una convivenza è diventata intollerabile, tanto che anche mia sorella che vive con noi sta per andare via, la differenza è che lei non essendo ne uscita e di conseguenza rientrata, non da nulla a mia madre, per il principio che una volta che sei fuori, quando rientri specie con un figlio lo fai alle mie condizioni che sono: nessuno viene a casa perchè è mia, partecipi in proporzione al tuo stipendio (giusto secondo me quando lo si fa tutti) e visto che stai a casa mia io ho il diritto di intromettermi in tutto.

io, mia madre e mio padre quando era ancora vivo abbiamo sempre avuto un buonissimo rapporto, loro si sono sempre fidati di me e ci hanno cresciuto con ottimi principi, adesso mia madre è cambiata, probabilmente il fatto che io mi sia separata per lei da una parte è stato un sollievo visto comunque il mio ex marito, allo stesso tempo forse però la morte di mio padre, le conseguenze, il dolore ed il rancore l'hanno indurita e non riesce più ad avere un confronto... con lei se si inizia una discussione, si finisce sempre per litigare perchè proprio non ascolta le ragioni, solo le sue sono giuste, ognuno di noi passa periodi no, io lo sto passando ora e magari proprio per questo non riesco più a ritrovare con lei la sintonia di un tempo, e si, mi dispiace lasciarla sola ora che anche mia sorella andrà via, ma mio fratello ad esempio che è fuori da circa 4 anni gode di benefici che ne io ne mia sorella godiamo e la risposta di mia madre è che lei con i suoi soldi ci fa quello che le pare.

il discorso di una sola campana - la mia - è giusto, voi non saprete mai la sua, io volevo solo un consiglio.

poi del resto, sicuramente io non sono una che riesce ad abbozzare all'infinito, credo fermamente che una volta che io e mio figlio ce ne saremo andati il rapporto con lei migliorerà sensibilmente, sono sicura che abbia bisogno anche lei di una pausa.

grazie di nuovo


----------



## Caciottina (9 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non faccio rappresaglie. Se non ti ci voglio a casa non entri, ma non è che ti faccio pagare l'affitto.


ma cosa dici pure tu. (hai figli jb?)
ti pare che non A non la vuoi, B non la fai entrare?
eddai


----------



## Caciottina (9 Aprile 2014)

mi chiedevo....
si puo fare il mutuo in un paese e comprare casa in un altro?
tipo, io potrei chiedere il mutuo in italia e comprare casa in uk?


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sono scelte, ci mancherebbe. Ma il mutuo in effetti non sempre conviene.


il mutuo anche se hai una cifra cash e sei capace a farla fruttare, conviene SEMPRE  e chi non ha approfittato negli anni scorsi delle perizie gonfiate e dei mutui dati a cani e porci, e' un coglione e mo' se sta a magna' i gomiti e se non l'ha ancora fatto , lo fara' senz'altro...

un giochino che se faceva prima molto facilmente e che volendo se po' fa' ancora adesso e' il buy to let, ossia compri l'immobile col mutuo e la rata te la paga l'inquilino...

devi ave' un po' de spalle coperte se per caso te salta e diventa moroso, ma te ritrovi alla fine del mutuo case co' du' spiccioli de partenza...prooova...


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma cosa dici pure tu. (hai figli jb?)
> ti pare che non A non la vuoi, B non la fai entrare?
> eddai


Si parlava di rappresaglie o di litigi. Se io litigassi con mia figlia al punto da da dover scegliere di fare rappresaglie come un perfetto deficiente probabilmente non la fare proprio entrare in casa. Poi, più in generale: quando i figli sono adulti, sono adulti. Fanno le loro scelte, hanno i loro metodi ed il loro cervello che, si spera, funzioni. Se dovesse capitare che non andiamo d'accordo, bisogna vedere come, perchè e quanto. Ma se tra due persone adulte non c'è intesa ed anzi c'è non tanto odio ma intolleranza reciproca, per quanto bene ti voglio, ed anzi per il bene che ti voglio, forse è meglio se stiamo lontani. Non sto parlando di Viola ma in generale. (due figli)


----------



## Caciottina (9 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si parlava di rappresaglie o di litigi. Se io litigassi con mia figlia al punto da da dover scegliere di fare rappresaglie come un perfetto deficiente probabilmente non la fare proprio entrare in casa. Poi, più in generale: quando i figli sono adulti, sono adulti. Fanno le loro scelte, hanno i loro metodi ed il loro cervello che, si spera, funzioni. Se dovesse capitare che non andiamo d'accordo, bisogna vedere come, perchè e quanto. Ma se tra due persone adulte non c'è intesa ed anzi c'è non tanto odio ma intolleranza reciproca, per quanto bene ti voglio, ed anzi per il bene che ti voglio, forse è meglio se stiamo lontani. Non sto parlando di Viola ma in generale. (due figli)


si ma mi chiedo pure quanto possano non andare d accordo due adulti (in questo caso padre-figlia) per arrivare addirittura a non volerti intorno...cioe' se sei intollerante ai tuoi figli non lo diventi certo a 50anni, lo sei da sempre.quindi diciamo che sono io figlia che non ti voglio piu vedere....
certo se poi parlaimo della vicina che me butta la monnezzz di sotto al balcone...allora....vabbe


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma quando hai 40 anni...
> sei tu a non essere pluridecennale...
> 
> Mica vero sai?
> ...


fabbricato a nastro e venduto un casso anche qua...

pero' te sfugge che nell'edilizia ce stanno fiumi de capitali anche e specialmente delle mafie che possono stare benissimo anche 10-15anni in palazzine invendute, tanto quando se sblocca il settore si rifanno guadagni stellari....

poi te sfugge anche, che in una palazzina per andare in pari co' le spese ti basta vendere una minima percentuale degli appartamenti ed il resto lo tieni mejo se fosse in banca...


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> grazie a tutti, per me restare a casa con mia madre significa comunque non riuscire a mettermi i soldi da parte per una caparra, andandomene ci guadagnerei in salute e così mio figlio.
> e non è parlare male di lei, è solo che i rapporti si sono fatti talmente tesi, che una convivenza è diventata intollerabile, tanto che anche mia sorella che vive con noi sta per andare via, la differenza è che lei non essendo ne uscita e di conseguenza rientrata, non da nulla a mia madre, per il principio che una volta che sei fuori, quando rientri specie con un figlio lo fai alle mie condizioni che sono: nessuno viene a casa perchè è mia, partecipi in proporzione al tuo stipendio (giusto secondo me quando lo si fa tutti) e visto che stai a casa mia io ho il diritto di intromettermi in tutto.
> 
> io, mia madre e mio padre quando era ancora vivo abbiamo sempre avuto un buonissimo rapporto, loro si sono sempre fidati di me e ci hanno cresciuto con ottimi principi, adesso mia madre è cambiata, probabilmente il fatto che io mi sia separata per lei da una parte è stato un sollievo visto comunque il mio ex marito, allo stesso tempo forse però la morte di mio padre, le conseguenze, il dolore ed il rancore l'hanno indurita e non riesce più ad avere un confronto... con lei se si inizia una discussione, si finisce sempre per litigare perchè proprio non ascolta le ragioni, solo le sue sono giuste, ognuno di noi passa periodi no, io lo sto passando ora e magari proprio per questo non riesco più a ritrovare con lei la sintonia di un tempo, e si, mi dispiace lasciarla sola ora che anche mia sorella andrà via, ma mio fratello ad esempio che è fuori da circa 4 anni gode di benefici che ne io ne mia sorella godiamo e la risposta di mia madre è che lei con i suoi soldi ci fa quello che le pare.
> ...


Comunque, se può esserti segno di conforto, io non ho ancora mandato giù che, durante una breve vacanza, per condizioni di alloggio che non sto a raccontare (noiose e ininfluenti) io non avevo dormito con mio marito per scelta dei suoi, senza alcun rispetto delle nostre esigenze sessuali e di privacy.
Insopportabile che una donna non sia in condizioni di portare a casa un compagno, figurati un'amica. Quindi ti capisco benissimo.


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si parlava di rappresaglie o di litigi. Se io litigassi con mia figlia al punto da da dover scegliere di fare rappresaglie come un perfetto deficiente probabilmente non la fare proprio entrare in casa. Poi, più in generale: quando i figli sono adulti, sono adulti. Fanno le loro scelte, hanno i loro metodi ed il loro cervello che, si spera, funzioni. Se dovesse capitare che non andiamo d'accordo, bisogna vedere come, perchè e quanto. Ma se tra due persone adulte non c'è intesa ed anzi c'è non tanto odio ma intolleranza reciproca, per quanto bene ti voglio, ed anzi per il bene che ti voglio, forse è meglio se stiamo lontani. Non sto parlando di Viola ma in generale. (due figli)


ma se si e' tra persone furbe, anche gli immancabili scazzi so' solo per qualche annetto, giusto il tempo necessario per far mettere da parte il necessario per comprare, anche ammesso che non si abbia na' lira da dare per l'operazione...

mo' e' er discorso dell'altro giorno...

io a na' fija mia, tutto questo ed oltre lo farei, ma se sei n'estraneo, ma levate da davanti ar cazzo...ao'...


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> grazie a tutti, per me restare a casa con mia madre significa comunque non riuscire a mettermi i soldi da parte per una caparra, andandomene ci guadagnerei in salute e così mio figlio.
> e non è parlare male di lei, è solo che i rapporti si sono fatti talmente tesi, che una convivenza è diventata intollerabile, tanto che anche mia sorella che vive con noi sta per andare via, la differenza è che lei non essendo ne uscita e di conseguenza rientrata, non da nulla a mia madre, per il principio che una volta che sei fuori, quando rientri specie con un figlio lo fai alle mie condizioni che sono: nessuno viene a casa perchè è mia, partecipi in proporzione al tuo stipendio (giusto secondo me quando lo si fa tutti) e visto che stai a casa mia io ho il diritto di intromettermi in tutto.
> 
> io, mia madre e mio padre quando era ancora vivo abbiamo sempre avuto un buonissimo rapporto, loro si sono sempre fidati di me e ci hanno cresciuto con ottimi principi, adesso mia madre è cambiata, probabilmente il fatto che io mi sia separata per lei da una parte è stato un sollievo visto comunque il mio ex marito, allo stesso tempo forse però la morte di mio padre, le conseguenze, il dolore ed il rancore l'hanno indurita e non riesce più ad avere un confronto... con lei se si inizia una discussione, si finisce sempre per litigare perchè proprio non ascolta le ragioni, solo le sue sono giuste, ognuno di noi passa periodi no, io lo sto passando ora e magari proprio per questo non riesco più a ritrovare con lei la sintonia di un tempo, e si, mi dispiace lasciarla sola ora che anche mia sorella andrà via, ma mio fratello ad esempio che è fuori da circa 4 anni gode di benefici che ne io ne mia sorella godiamo e la risposta di mia madre è che lei con i suoi soldi ci fa quello che le pare.
> ...


se te ne vai fai una enorme cazzata...

riduci o evita l'affitto per avere di piu' da poter mettere da parte e tra qualche annetto levi le tende per andartene in casa tua, altrimenti non lo potra fare mai a meno di eventi fortunosi...

nun fa' cazzate per il tuo orgoglio del cazzo che poi te ne pentirai e solo quando sara' troppo tardi...

percio' abbozza e stop...

fatti furba...fattiicazzituoi (alla Razzi)...


----------



## viola di mare (9 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> se te ne vai fai una enorme cazzata...
> 
> riduci o evita l'affitto per avere di piu' da poter mettere da parte e tra qualche annetto levi le tende per andartene in casa tua, altrimenti non lo potra fare mai a meno di eventi fortunosi...
> 
> ...


credi che io non ci abbia pensato?

i cazzi miei non posso farmeli!!!

esempio:

venerdì sera esco appena E. si è addormentato

senti io non posso dormire sapendo che se E. si sveglia non ti trova e magari non lo sento, quindi stai a casa il figlio è tuo e te lo guardi tu!

vero Simy?


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ne ho trenta e quindi?
> Ma pensi di essere più maturo e saggio solo perchè hai quasi sessant'anni?
> :rotfl:
> 
> ...


e co' sta capoccia del cazzo tu trentenne nun te troverai mai un cazzo perche' la vita e' diversa da cio' che vedi nei film...



te tocca abbozza' pure a te, cara orgogliosa 2, se nun ce sta paparino che sgancia er conquibus pe' comprarte la casa o altro...

adda' schiatta' pur' tu'...



poi ce dici le avversita' della vita come te le risolvi...


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> credi che io non ci abbia pensato?
> 
> i cazzi miei non posso farmeli!!!
> 
> ...


Per me esprime in modo maldestro la preoccupazione che tu possa, da donna libera, avere relazioni che possano farti soffrire (o anche far sparlare, se siete in un piccolo centro) o, anche, la reale preoccupazione di non essere in grado di occuparsi di E.
Insomma più che maldestro in modo astioso. Deve essere rimasta molto scossa dal tuo rientro (e magari anche dalla vedovanza).
Meglio se trovi un altro posto.


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> credi che io non ci abbia pensato?
> 
> i cazzi miei non posso farmeli!!!
> 
> ...


e vabbe' magari lo dice e basta....

cioe' metti che se sveja tuo figlio, va in cerca de te, s'arrampica sulla ringhiera del balcone pe' vede' se sei de sotto e tua madre imperterrita se continua a vede la De Filippi?...ma dai...:rotfl:

che poi metti che se sveglia fa un po' de capricci e poi alla seconda alla terza....alla quarta je passa, cazzo...

abituateli sti bambini a nun esse cosi' rompicojoni oseno' c'hanno ragggione ste mamme....stronze...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (9 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> credi che io non ci abbia pensato?
> 
> i cazzi miei non posso farmeli!!!
> 
> ...



vero


----------



## Simy (9 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e vabbe' magari lo dice e basta....
> 
> cioe' metti che se sveja tuo figlio, va in cerca de te, s'arrampica sulla ringhiera del balcone pe' vede' se sei de sotto e tua madre imperterrita se continua a vede la De Filippi?...ma dai...:rotfl:
> 
> ...


no perchè è capitato che siamo uscite a la madre l'ha chiamata per dirle che doveva sbrigarsi a tornare che lei non fa la bay sitter... erano le 23 e stavamo chiacchierando in macchina sotto casa sua!


----------



## Minerva (9 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> grazie a tutti, per me restare a casa con mia madre significa comunque non riuscire a mettermi i soldi da parte per una caparra, andandomene ci guadagnerei in salute e così mio figlio.
> e non è parlare male di lei, è solo che i rapporti si sono fatti talmente tesi, che una convivenza è diventata intollerabile, tanto che anche mia sorella che vive con noi sta per andare via, la differenza è che lei non essendo ne uscita e di conseguenza rientrata, non da nulla a mia madre, per il principio che una volta che sei fuori, quando rientri specie con un figlio lo fai alle mie condizioni che sono: nessuno viene a casa perchè è mia, partecipi in proporzione al tuo stipendio (giusto secondo me quando lo si fa tutti) e visto che stai a casa mia io ho il diritto di intromettermi in tutto.
> 
> io, mia madre e mio padre quando era ancora vivo abbiamo sempre avuto un buonissimo rapporto, loro si sono sempre fidati di me e ci hanno cresciuto con ottimi principi, adesso mia madre è cambiata, probabilmente il fatto che io mi sia separata per lei da una parte è stato un sollievo visto comunque il mio ex marito, allo stesso tempo forse però la morte di mio padre, le conseguenze, il dolore ed il rancore l'hanno indurita e non riesce più ad avere un confronto... con lei se si inizia una discussione, si finisce sempre per litigare perchè proprio non ascolta le ragioni, solo le sue sono giuste, ognuno di noi passa periodi no, io lo sto passando ora e magari proprio per questo non riesco più a ritrovare con lei la sintonia di un tempo, e si, mi dispiace lasciarla sola ora che anche mia sorella andrà via, ma mio fratello ad esempio che è fuori da circa 4 anni gode di benefici che ne io ne mia sorella godiamo e la risposta di mia madre è che lei con i suoi soldi ci fa quello che le pare.
> ...


giustissimo, in bocca al lupo


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> no perchè è capitato che siamo uscite a la madre l'ha chiamata per dirle che doveva sbrigarsi a tornare che lei non fa la bay sitter... erano le 23 e stavamo chiacchierando in macchina sotto casa sua!


A me sembra un comportamento da ansioso.
Mia madre non voleva i nipoti ma per paura di non essere adeguata.


----------



## free (9 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> credi che io non ci abbia pensato?
> 
> i cazzi miei non posso farmeli!!!
> 
> ...


mi pare di aver capito che abiti a Roma
potresti guardare il link (5° punto sotto locazioni) che spiega zone e canoni dei contratti agevolati a cui accennavo prima, e valutare se ci potresti stare dentro con i costi

http://www.confedilizia.it/locazioni.html


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> no perchè è capitato che siamo uscite a la madre l'ha chiamata per dirle che doveva sbrigarsi a tornare che lei non fa la bay sitter... erano le 23 e stavamo chiacchierando in macchina sotto casa sua!


e vabbe' ma che era successo ar pupo?

e se Viola fosse stata piu' distante, lo faceva crepa' nel frattempo?


----------



## free (9 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> fabbricato a nastro e venduto un casso anche qua...
> 
> *pero' te sfugge che nell'edilizia ce stanno fiumi de capitali anche e specialmente delle mafie che possono stare benissimo anche 10-15anni in palazzine invendute, tanto quando se sblocca il settore si rifanno guadagni stellari....
> *
> poi te sfugge anche, che in una palazzina per andare in pari co' le spese ti basta vendere una minima percentuale degli appartamenti ed il resto lo tieni mejo se fosse in banca...



ma uno che non è mafioso non è detto che abbia tutto 'sto desiderio di indebitarsi anche le mutande con la banca e aspettare anni che risalga il mattone (e nel frattempo pagarci sopra una marea di tasse)


----------



## Simy (9 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e vabbe' ma che era successo ar pupo?
> 
> e se Viola fosse stata piu' distante, lo faceva crepa' nel frattempo?


nulla, dormiva


----------



## lunaiena (9 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> credi che io non ci abbia pensato?
> 
> i cazzi miei non posso farmeli!!!
> 
> ...


altra domanda stupida:

venerdi sera esci ...aspetti che E si addormenti 
esci lo stesso se in casa non c'è nessuno ?
lasceresti da solo bimbo per uscire ?


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra un comportamento da ansioso.
> Mia madre non voleva i nipoti ma per paura di non essere adeguata.


magari sara' stata pure "sgridata" da Viola perche' la nonna avra' fatto qualche cosa ritenuta sbagliata e giustamente mo' se lo deve spupazza' solo lei cosi' impara...:mrgreen:

mo' pero' dira' de no...aspe'...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (9 Aprile 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> altra domanda stupida:
> 
> venerdi sera esci ...aspetti che E si addormenti
> esci lo stesso se in casa non c'è nessuno ?
> lasceresti da solo bimbo per uscire ?


scusa...e' un po una domanda stupida. nessuna madre lo farebbe


----------



## viola di mare (9 Aprile 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> altra domanda stupida:
> 
> venerdi sera esci ...aspetti che E si addormenti
> esci lo stesso se in casa non c'è nessuno ?
> lasceresti da solo bimbo per uscire ?



no certamente non uscirei però magari farei venire Simy da me per quattro chiacchere da amiche... magari è!



Sterminator ha detto:


> magari sara' stata pure "sgridata" da Viola perche' la nonna avra' fatto qualche cosa ritenuta sbagliata e giustamente mo' se lo deve spupazza' solo lei cosi' impara...:mrgreen:
> 
> mo' pero' dira' de no...aspe'...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


sterminator hai rotto il cazzo!


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma uno che non è mafioso non è detto che abbia tutto 'sto desiderio di indebitarsi anche le mutande con la banca e aspettare anni che risalga il mattone (e nel frattempo pagarci sopra una marea di tasse)


e vabbe' ma uno che non e' mafioso e la pensa come dici te e' solo un coglione fatto e finito, perche' col mattone ci si e' sempre straguadagnato...

e se ce stai dentro ar settore e nun te sei fatta i sordi era mejo se te davi all'ippica...

marea di tasse poi e' spettacolare...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (9 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> scusa...e' un po una domanda stupida. nessuna madre lo farebbe



Appunto
quindi essendo una situazione comunque di comodo 
o subisci o te ne vai ...
La signora madre rompe barbotta 
ma intanto a modo suo da una mano ...


----------



## Caciottina (9 Aprile 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Appunto
> quindi essendo una situazione comunque di comodo
> o subisci o te ne vai ...
> La signora madre rompe barbotta
> ma intanto a modo suo da una mano ...


no luna. non e' dare una mano.
la madre stava li a casa.  non e' che ci e' restata per fare un favore a viola (almeno credo, io non c ero)
detto questo, una nonna dovrebbe, (al di la dell astio nei confronti della figlia) essere contenta di passare del tempo col nipote. 
e detto anche questo, non e' tanto darmi una mano se poi mi devi scassare la minchia sul quando torni, non sono la babysitter, anche perche, da quel che ho capito E. non ha mica 2 anni.


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> nulla, dormiva


embe'...e allora?...lassala di', intanto te fai li cazzi tua...


----------



## viola di mare (9 Aprile 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Appunto
> quindi essendo una situazione comunque di comodo
> o subisci o te ne vai ...
> La signora madre rompe barbotta
> ma intanto a modo suo da una mano ...



io non la vedo sta grande mano.


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> no certamente non uscirei però magari farei venire Simy da me per quattro chiacchere da amiche... magari è!
> 
> 
> 
> sterminator hai rotto il cazzo!


BINGO!...percio' sta inkazzata la nonnina...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ao' te rendi conto che se esci, la prossima volta che ti dovesse veramente servire perche' in una situazione incresciosa, col cazzo ci potrai rimettere piede o al limite tiritroverai in una situazione piu' di merda di adesso, si?.....

allora vai in affitto fuori e spera che te vada sempre bene...


----------



## lunaiena (9 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> no certamente non uscirei però magari farei venire Simy da me per quattro chiacchere da amiche... magari è!
> 
> 
> 
> sterminator hai rotto il cazzo!


Prenditi un posto tutto tuo...
se neanche ci puoi far salire le amiche per quattro chiacchiere 
che ci fai lì ?
e so cosa sono i genitori rompipalle 
sono via di casa da quando ho finito scuola ...
la convivenza era impossibile caratteri completamente diverso ..da dopo i rapporti
sono stati decisamente migliori ...


----------



## Simy (9 Aprile 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Appunto
> quindi essendo una situazione comunque di comodo
> o subisci o te ne vai ...
> La signora madre rompe barbotta
> ma intanto a modo suo da una mano ...


quindi una donna separata non ha più il diritto di fare nulla. e se una sera, anche quando vivrà per conto suo, viola chiedesse alla madre di stare con E. perchè lei ha bisogno di passare una serata in pizzeria con le amiche se lo può anche scordare. 

scusa ma non ti capisco. 

qui non si tratta di fare le 4 del mattino tutte le notti. ma di avere la necessità ogni tanto di evadere... io l'appoggio non lo vedo.


----------



## Minerva (9 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> io non la vedo sta grande mano.


farà quello che può.scusa ma è necessario  e utile mettere sotto accusa tua madre ? secondo me no


----------



## viola di mare (9 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no luna. non e' dare una mano.
> la madre stava li a casa. non e' che ci e' restata per fare un favore a viola (almeno credo, io non c ero)
> detto questo, una nonna dovrebbe, (al di la dell astio nei confronti della figlia) essere contenta di passare del tempo col nipote.
> e detto anche questo, non e' tanto darmi una mano se poi mi devi scassare la minchia sul quando torni, non sono la babysitter, anche perche, da quel che ho capito E. non ha mica 2 anni.



ne ha 7, dorme tutta la notte senza mai svegliarsi e comunque come ha confermato Simy erano le 23 ed io sono tornata a casa.

come faccio a farmi i cazzi miei?

e in ultimo, mia madre mette bocca sull'educazione di mio figlio ed io certe volte sclero veramente, ma mette solo bocca, non è un aiuto tangibile nell'educazione, parla e basta, sul da fare lei delega me su tutto perchè sono io la madre...


----------



## Caciottina (9 Aprile 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Prenditi un posto tutto tuo...
> se neanche ci puoi far salire le amiche per quattro chiacchiere
> che ci fai lì ?
> e so cosa sono i genitori rompipalle
> ...


stesso per me. con mia madre rapporti al limite del reale, mi tirava addirittura i piatti appresso, per non parlare di quando quasi mi spacco la testa tirnadomi il posacenere......
per lei era tutto un dramma. uscivo? dramma
stavo a casa? dramma
stavo male? dramma
stavo bene ? drammissimo

adesso dopo 7 anni che sono via lontana lontana muore se non mi sente tutti i giorni, muore se non vado a casa almeno 3 volte l anno, muore se non le mando i whazzapp tutti i giorni


----------



## Minerva (9 Aprile 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> quindi una donna separata non ha più il diritto di fare nulla. e se una sera, anche quando vivrà per conto suo, viola chiedesse alla madre di stare con E. perchè lei ha bisogno di passare una serata in pizzeria con le amiche se lo può anche scordare.
> 
> scusa ma non ti capisco.
> 
> qui non si tratta di fare le 4 del mattino tutte le notti. ma di avere la necessità ogni tanto di evadere... io l'appoggio non lo vedo.


tutti i diritti di una donna di 40 e passa anni ma anche le responsabilità relative con capacità di scegliere cosa è meglio fare agendo di conseguenza.


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> quindi una donna separata non ha più il diritto di fare nulla. e se una sera, anche quando vivrà per conto suo, viola chiedesse alla madre di stare con E. perchè lei ha bisogno di passare una serata in pizzeria con le amiche se lo può anche scordare.
> 
> scusa ma non ti capisco.
> 
> qui non si tratta di fare le 4 del mattino tutte le notti. ma di avere la necessità ogni tanto di evadere... io l'appoggio non lo vedo.


ma tu lo sai con certezza perche' sta nonnina ha abdicato?...:rotfl:

anziche' ringrazia' che nun sei alla Caritas...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (9 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ne ha 7, dorme tutta la notte senza mai svegliarsi e comunque come ha confermato Simy erano le 23 ed io sono tornata a casa.
> 
> come faccio a farmi i cazzi miei?
> 
> e in ultimo, mia madre mette bocca sull'educazione di mio figlio ed io certe volte sclero veramente, ma mette solo bocca, non è un aiuto tangibile nell'educazione, parla e basta, sul da fare lei delega me su tutto perchè sono io la madre...


pero una cosa positiva c'e'. pensa che a metter bocca sull educazione di tuo figlio poteva esserci LA SUOCERA (pauraaa)...
ci sono suocere che si accollano come cozze appena natee nun te mollano piu.

secondo me viola l lunica cosa che puoi fare e ' spostarti di zona.....andare dove costa un po meno. dipende anche da dove lavori, rinnovo proproste come segni, gavignao, che sono ben collegate a roma e con 140000 euri ti compri una villa con 3 stanze, pensa gli affitti... 
se poi proprio non ti conviene, per ora cercatio un posto piccolo, un po in pperiferia, magari che te lo riadatti te a 2 stanze, una per te e una per E.
quanto meno, anche se provvisorio, avrai la tranquillita giusta per capire cosa fare e come muoverti....


----------



## viola di mare (9 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> farà quello che può.scusa ma è necessario e utile mettere sotto accusa tua madre ? secondo me no




io non la sto accusando forse non ci siamo capiti, io sto solo dicendo che mia madre ed io in questo particolare momento non riusciamo a stare sotto lo stesso tetto, mia madre non è grimilde ed io non sono cenerentola, io le voglio bene è che ora non riesco a ritrovare la sintonia di un tempo.


che cazzo me ne può fregare di metterla alla gogna? a me dispiace tanto che credi? mi dispiace saperla poi da sola, se ha bisogno di qualcosa, anche solo di una cassa d'acqua! anche se lei alla gogna mi ci mette non ti preoccupare!


----------



## viola di mare (9 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma tu lo sai con certezza perche' sta nonnina ha abdicato?...:rotfl:
> 
> anziche' ringrazia' che nun sei alla Caritas...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


vabbè lascio perdere con te... sarà l'età... te la presento mi madre se vuoi, magari andate d'accordo e nasce un amore così se rilassa pure lei


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ne ha 7, dorme tutta la notte senza mai svegliarsi e comunque come ha confermato Simy erano le 23 ed io sono tornata a casa.
> 
> come faccio a farmi i cazzi miei?
> 
> e in ultimo, mia madre mette bocca sull'educazione di mio figlio ed io certe volte sclero veramente, ma mette solo bocca, non è un aiuto tangibile nell'educazione, parla e basta, sul da fare lei delega me su tutto perchè sono io la madre...


se scoprono gli altarini...

ma chi l'avrebbe mai detto...


----------



## lunaiena (9 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no luna. non e' dare una mano.
> la madre stava li a casa.  non e' che ci e' restata per fare un favore a viola (almeno credo, io non c ero)
> detto questo, una nonna dovrebbe, (al di la dell astio nei confronti della figlia) essere contenta di passare del tempo col nipote.
> e detto anche questo, non e' tanto darmi una mano se poi mi devi scassare la minchia sul quando torni, non sono la babysitter, anche perche, da quel che ho capito E. non ha mica 2 anni.



Una nonna dovrebbe ...nei modi e nei tempi che vuole lei ...
mi sforno questo bimbo e parto con il presupposto che io me lo guardo 
(e suo padre se troppo testa di cazxo non è)
tutto il resto da altri non é dovuto perche sono io...
se non voglio troppo che mi rompano pago


----------



## Caciottina (9 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> se scoprono gli altarini...
> 
> ma chi l'avrebbe mai detto...



ti giuro a leggere te pare di stare vedendo FORUM.
che noia


----------



## Minerva (9 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> io non la sto accusando forse non ci siamo capiti, io sto solo dicendo che mia madre ed io in questo particolare momento non riusciamo a stare sotto lo stesso tetto, mia madre non è grimilde ed io non sono cenerentola, io le voglio bene è che ora non riesco a ritrovare la sintonia di un tempo.
> 
> 
> che cazzo me ne può fregare di metterla alla gogna? a me dispiace tanto che credi? mi dispiace saperla poi da sola, se ha bisogno di qualcosa, anche solo di una cassa d'acqua! anche se lei alla gogna mi ci mette non ti preoccupare!


infatti il discorso che ho quotato condividendo era perfetto, bastava quello.
non ti adirare , non è il caso .penso che possa farti riflettere un po' tutto, non solo la mera approvazione e consolazione e ,a mio opinabile giudizio , hai la tendenza a non goderti il bello e il buono delle persone e delle cose focalizzando gli aspetti negativi piangendoti un po addosso.


----------



## Caciottina (9 Aprile 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Una nonna dovrebbe ...nei modi e nei tempi che vuole lei ...
> mi sforno questo bimbo e parto con il presupposto che io me lo guardo
> (e suo padre se troppo testa di cazxo non è)
> tutto il resto da altri non é dovuto perche sono io...
> se non voglio troppo che mi rompano pago


no. perche quando i genitori hanno bisogno, se noi non siamo troppo teste di cazzo, li aiutiamo, penso ognuno a modo suo come puo. scusa. se mia madre si rifiutasse di stare con i miei figli se non coi i suoi tempi e modi, beh se ne andasse a facnculo di tutto cuore, perche che tempi e modi sono necessari per passare 3 ore della tua vita con tuo nipote???
devi andare in analisi prima?


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> vabbè lascio perdere con te... sarà l'età... te la presento mi madre se vuoi, magari andate d'accordo e nasce un amore così se rilassa pure lei


ao' io nun ce credo alla gente che diventa carogna dalla sera alla mattina....

e' senz'altro il tuo comportamento che puo' averla incarognita...

pero' se non facessi sempre la scema pure co' tua madre e non la prendessi sempre de punta, la situazione se ribalterebbe...

cmq noi qua stiamo ...per un consiglio..altro non possiamo darti...


----------



## Caciottina (9 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ao' io nun ce credo alla gente che diventa carogna dalla sera alla mattina....
> 
> e' senz'altro il tuo comportamento che puo' averla incarognita...
> 
> ...


bene allora parlaci e dicci tutto quello che sai sul TUO essere diventato una carogna.
il come, il perche, il quando...pensieri e opinioni e gradiremmo anche un gnetile parallelo con la situazione delle locuste in birmania. 
i collgamenti sono importanti.

2 ore di tempo

grazie


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ti giuro a leggere te pare di stare vedendo FORUM.
> che noia


e ce credo, non credere...

pure tu sei solo alla ricerca di chi te dice che hai sempre ragione te a fa' la povera derelitta visto che gli stronzi so' sempre l'artri...neh?...


----------



## viola di mare (9 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ao' io nun ce credo alla gente che diventa carogna dalla sera alla mattina....
> 
> e' senz'altro il tuo comportamento che puo' averla incarognita...
> 
> ...


ma ti conosco?
ma chi cazzo te credi di essere?
c'hai la verità in tasca?
che cazzo ne sai tu?
vivi con noi?

continuo?


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no. perche quando i genitori hanno bisogno, se noi non siamo troppo teste di cazzo, li aiutiamo, penso ognuno a modo suo come puo. scusa. se mia madre si rifiutasse di stare con i miei figli se non coi i suoi tempi e modi, beh se ne andasse a facnculo di tutto cuore, perche che tempi e modi sono necessari per passare 3 ore della tua vita con tuo nipote???
> devi andare in analisi prima?


Mia madre non li ha tenuti neanche 5 minuti e non per cattiveria.
Esistono anche persone che con l'età diventano insicure e ansiose nei confronti del bambini che sono vivaci e imprevedibili o che fanno domande a cui non sanno come rispondere.


----------



## viola di mare (9 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti il discorso che ho quotato condividendo era perfetto, bastava quello.
> non ti adirare , non è il caso .penso che possa farti riflettere un po' tutto, non solo la mera approvazione e consolazione e ,a mio opinabile giudizio , hai la tendenza a non goderti il bello e il buono delle persone e delle cose focalizzando gli aspetti negativi piangendoti un po addosso.



e va bè pessimisti si nasce, probabilmente è come dici tu... non mi adiro


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> bene allora parlaci e dicci tutto quello che sai sul TUO essere diventato una carogna.
> il come, il perche, il quando...pensieri e opinioni e gradiremmo anche un gnetile parallelo con la situazione delle locuste in birmania.
> i collgamenti sono importanti.
> 
> ...


ma io in una situazione del genere, cioe' se mia figlia mi prendesse sempre di punta per ogni minima cazzata che lei concepisce come ingerenza inaccettabile per il suo ruolo di madre, farei esattamente come fa la madre de Viola...

le direi: 

ah bella de casa...sai che ce sta de novo, che mo' t'attacchi ar cazzo e fai finta che io non esisto e poi vedemo sta gran madre che te pensi d'esse...che io ho cresciuto 3 fiji e nel tuo caso purtroppo male che te dovevo da mena' deppiu'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## viola di mare (9 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma io in una situazione del genere, cioe' se mia figlia mi prendesse sempre di punta per ogni minima cazzata che lei concepisce come ingerenza inaccettabile per il suo ruolo di madre, farei esattamente come fa la madre de Viola...
> 
> le direi:
> 
> ...



ma veramente tu stai fuori? ma che ne sai di come sono cresciuta io, che ne sai di come sono?
secondo me tu non hai proprio nulla da fare se non buttare in caciara ogni cosa, sparando giudizi su cose che nemmeno conosci solo per il gusto di provocare.
continua pure ti metto in ignore
e speriamo che mentre stai a ride te strozzi!


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ma ti conosco?
> ma chi cazzo te credi di essere?
> c'hai la verità in tasca?
> che cazzo ne sai tu?
> ...


ao' i problemi de casa tua so' gli stessi di qualche altra miliardata de case del pianeta...

percio' niente de nòvo sotto er sole...

cara la mia miss banalite'...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (9 Aprile 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> quindi una donna separata non ha più il diritto di fare nulla. e se una sera, anche quando vivrà per conto suo, viola chiedesse alla madre di stare con E. perchè lei ha bisogno di passare una serata in pizzeria con le amiche se lo può anche scordare.
> 
> scusa ma non ti capisco.
> 
> qui non si tratta di fare le 4 del mattino tutte le notti. ma di avere la necessità ogni tanto di evadere... io l'appoggio non lo vedo.



Non ho detto che può fare nulla ...
Ma dal canto mio se hai la responsabilità 
di altri devi comunque fare dei sacrifici ed anche grossi a volte,
e non sto dicendo che viola non ne faccia ,
ma se voglio uscire e chiedo a mia suocera , cognata o chi per essa di guardare il bambino 
aggratis , così per farmi un favore devo anche essere pronta a sorbirmi le pecole ...
poi non so 
se volevo favori senza troppe rotture ho sempre pagato e se no potevo 
pagare subivo...
ma questa sono io...


----------



## viola di mare (9 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ao' i problemi de casa tua so' gli stessi di qualche altra miliardata de case del pianeta...
> 
> percio' niente de nòvo sotto er sole...
> 
> ...


 così parlò quello sempre pieno di sorprese invece


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no. perche quando i genitori hanno bisogno, se noi non siamo troppo teste di cazzo, li aiutiamo, penso ognuno a modo suo come puo. scusa. se mia madre si rifiutasse di stare con i miei figli se non coi i suoi tempi e modi, beh se ne andasse a facnculo di tutto cuore, perche che tempi e modi sono necessari per passare 3 ore della tua vita con tuo nipote???
> devi andare in analisi prima?


beh poi nun te lamenta' ma e' proprio na testa de cazzo come la tua che fa diventa' carogne le persone...

cazzo nonostante te devo fa er piacere de smazzarme li figli tua me devi pure comanda' sulle modalita'?...

ma pure te hai sbajato a capi' come cazzo se sta al mondo ed i calci in culo dalla vita so' ancora agli inizi...

azz..pretende pure...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> così parlò quello sempre pieno di sorprese invece


ma io mica m'invento che i problemi miei so' speciali e che li ho solo io...:mrgreen:

segui er labiale....

CE L'HANNO TUTTI QUELLI CHE SE METTONO IN SITUAZIONI SIMILI!

chiedi ad Alex...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

vabbe' che la mamma e' sorda e magari sto fatto aiuta che se fa' li cazzi sua apposta...ma quello perche' sta la' se non pe' subentra' mo' che schiatta la vecchia ner contratto da' casa popolare?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (9 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma io mica m'invento che i problemi miei so' speciali ce li ho solo io...:mrgreen:
> 
> segui er labiale....
> 
> ...


possibile che tu non riesca mai a rimanere nelle righe , senza insultare addirittura con il due per uno?
pure le offerte


----------



## viola di mare (9 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma io mica m'invento che i problemi miei so' speciali ce li ho solo io...:mrgreen:
> 
> segui er labiale....
> 
> ...



leggilo tu il labiale

IO NON HO POSTO UN PROBLEMA, IO HO CHIESTO UN CONSIGLIO SULL'ANDARE IN AFFITTO O ASPETTARE E COMPRARE UNA CASA VIVENDO CON MIA MADRE CON LA QUALE LA CONVIVENZA STA DIVENTANDO IMPOSSIBILE.

hai capito oppure hai solo da fare il bastian contrario tanto per scassare un pò le palle???


----------



## lunaiena (9 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no. perche quando i genitori hanno bisogno, se noi non siamo troppo teste di cazzo, li aiutiamo, penso ognuno a modo suo come puo. scusa. se mia madre si rifiutasse di stare con i miei figli se non coi i suoi tempi e modi, beh se ne andasse a facnculo di tutto cuore, perche che tempi e modi sono necessari per passare 3 ore della tua vita con tuo nipote???
> devi andare in analisi prima?



Ad ogni persona il suo carattere...
sta a noi accettarlo o meno
ti faccio un esempio:
son certa che i miei suoceri saranno felicissimi 
di passare del tempo con questo nipotino in arrivo ...
ma se non voglio troppe grane dovrò un attimino sottostare 
al loro carattere ... E " subire" magari cose che mi infastidiscono tremendamente 
giusto per la quiete e pace famigliare e più importante perché mi fa COMODO
che ci sia qualcuno che me/ce lo guardi ...però se la cosa diventa insostenibile 
cercheremo una tata ...

sicuramente non mi spiego
ma d'altro canto a volte non capisco certe problematiche 
limite mio...


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> possibile che tu non riesca mai a rimanere nelle righe , senza insultare addirittura con il due per uno?
> pure le offerte


e dove leggi gli insulti a viola specialmente?...:mrgreen:

che poi co' quella merda ero a credito visto che avevano chiuso er treddo...nun me voj fa' recupera?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (9 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e dove leggi gli insulti a viola specialmente?...:mrgreen:
> 
> che poi co' quella merda ero a credito visto che avevano chiuso er treddo...nun me voj fa' recupera?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


leggermente aggressivo ti risulta?


----------



## Caciottina (9 Aprile 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Ad ogni persona il suo carattere...
> sta a noi accettarlo o meno
> ti faccio un esempio:
> son certa che i miei suoceri saranno felicissimi
> ...


ok con i suoceri e' un conto. con i propri genitori un altro. secono me


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> leggilo tu il labiale
> 
> IO NON HO POSTO UN PROBLEMA, IO HO CHIESTO UN CONSIGLIO SULL'ANDARE IN AFFITTO O ASPETTARE E COMPRARE UNA CASA VIVENDO CON MIA MADRE CON LA QUALE LA CONVIVENZA STA DIVENTANDO IMPOSSIBILE.
> 
> hai capito oppure hai solo da fare il bastian contrario tanto per scassare un pò le palle???


tu hai chiesto un consiglio per risolvere il problema che hai a casa...de che stamo a parla'?...

ti ho anche piu' volte scritto che se andrai in affitto o continuerai a pagarlo a tua madre non sarai mai in grado di metter via la cifra che te serve per l'anticipo e le spese per comprare una casa, non lasciandoti altra alternativa se  non quella di rimanere ed abbozzare per qualche annetto pero' te sei focalizzata sul mio far notare la genesi degli scazzi in casa tua...:rotfl:

ao' fai come te pare...resta...vai in affitto tanto penso che lo immagini che cazzo me ne po' frega' a me, no?....


----------



## free (9 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e vabbe' ma uno che non e' mafioso e la pensa come dici te e' solo un coglione fatto e finito,* perche' col mattone ci si e' sempre straguadagnato..*.
> 
> e se ce stai dentro ar settore e nun te sei fatta i sordi era mejo se te davi all'ippica...
> 
> ...


sì vabbè, però spiega anche come...non certo comprando la prima casa

che poi le tasse sugli immobili non siano elevatissime, soprattutto sulle seconde case, ti ringrazio della gradita notizia!:singleeye:


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Ad ogni persona il suo carattere...
> sta a noi accettarlo o meno
> ti faccio un esempio:
> son certa che i miei suoceri saranno felicissimi
> ...


caso strano sto ragionamento lo comprendo benissimo anch'io...

avremo senz'altro solo noi dei limiti....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> leggermente aggressivo ti risulta?


a me no...aspe' che do' n'artra riguardata, ma nun credo......


----------



## lunaiena (9 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ok con i suoceri e' un conto. con i propri genitori un altro. secono me


anche io la pensavo così 
ma dopo tanti anni si cambia ...ti avvicini 
di più alle persone riesci a valorizzarle , a conoscere a farti conoscere per quello che sei 
e che sono ...


----------



## free (9 Aprile 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> anche io la pensavo così
> ma dopo tanti anni si cambia ...*ti avvicini *
> di più alle persone riesci a valorizzarle , a conoscere a farti conoscere per quello che sei
> e che sono ...


meglio se in senso solo figurato

perchè spesso è la convivenza/contiguità che porta dissapori, invece stando ciascuno a casa propria tutto è più facile, secondo me


----------



## Fantastica (9 Aprile 2014)

Cara viola di mare ,
la casa in cui vive tua madre tu e i tuoi due fratelli la erediterete. Il pane a te e tuo figlio non mancherà, io credo, sei una statale, non fallisci. Tuo figlio ti amerà a prescindere se gli lascerai una casa di proprietà. Un mutuo a 40 anni secondo me nelle condizioni che descrivi è impiccarsi per la vita a un debito (si chiama "mutuo" che è più figo, ma è un debito). Soluzioni di edilizia comunale agevolata per una madre sola con figlio e statale secondo me ci possono essere anche a Roma. Parlo di affitto a canone concordato o roba simile. 
La cauzione qui da me sono tre mesi e non c'è nessun anticipo da dare, questo semmai si concorda privatamente, ma non esiste contratto che lo esiga di default. 
Per avere il gruzzoletto che ti serve per un affitto devi solo rinunciare a qualcuna delle spese giornaliere che ti sembrano piccole. Per esempio, niente caffè espresso in giro, per dire. Due caffè al giorno al bar fanno due euro al giorno. È solo un esempio, ovvio! Ma spesso spendiamo per cose del tutto rinunciabili,  che fanno somma.
Comincia a guardarti intorno per un affitto. Qui al nord, almeno da me, si stanno sbloccando tantissimo i prezzi. Ma proprio tanto: parlo di affitti. Finalmente comincia a esserci un mercato degli affitti anche in Italia! 
Un abbraccio.


----------



## Caciottina (9 Aprile 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> anche io la pensavo così
> ma dopo tanti anni si cambia ...ti avvicini
> di più alle persone riesci a valorizzarle , a conoscere a farti conoscere per quello che sei
> e che sono ...


non dico quello, dico che ai tuoi genitori puoi chiedere cose che ai suoiceri non chiederesti, c'e' o ci dovrebbe essere molta piu complicita.
io ho grande complicita con i suoceri, da sempre.....ma so che cambiera un giorno.
non possono essere perfetti. non esistono suoceri pefertti


----------



## Fantastica (9 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Esistono anche persone che con l'età diventano insicure e ansiose nei confronti del bambini che sono vivaci e imprevedibili o che fanno domande a cui non sanno come rispondere.


Vedo che ci sono anche persone che con l'età diventano insicure e ansiose nei confronti degli investimenti immobiliari che hanno fatto.


----------



## free (9 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Vedo che ci sono anche persone che con l'età diventano insicure e ansiose nei confronti degli investimenti immobiliari che hanno fatto.



infatti ci sono anche casi di chi si è comprato la casa con grandi sacrifici e poi da vecchio vende la nuda proprietà e si tiene l'usufrutto per riavere liquidità
a conti fatti, conviene?:singleeye:


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> sì vabbè, però spiega anche come...non certo comprando la prima casa
> 
> che poi le tasse sugli immobili non siano elevatissime, soprattutto sulle seconde case, ti ringrazio della gradita notizia!:singleeye:


ti sbagli, i soldini te li ritrovi anche con "semplici" prime case acquistate ad ogni generazione ed adesso, se le precedenti generazioni fossero state previdenti, ne avresti alcune da spupazzarti...calcolando anche che prima era piu' facile acquistarle visto che il rapporto prezzo/stipendi era molto piu' favorevole...

aggiungici qualche botta di culo tipo piano regolatore che favorisce proprio la zona tua ove avevi comprato  catapecchie o terreni agricoli diventati magicamente edificabili o altre amenita' senza esse manco un manico del settore...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

cmq anche le tasse sulle seconde case, nun esagera' cor pianto greco che all'estero massacrano deppiu' e manco  se lamentano come famo noi per ogni minima stronzata ed infatti stiamo nella merda.....

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## free (9 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Cara viola di mare ,
> la casa in cui vive tua madre tu e i tuoi due fratelli la erediterete. Il pane a te e tuo figlio non mancherà, io credo, sei una statale, non fallisci. Tuo figlio ti amerà a prescindere se gli lascerai una casa di proprietà. Un mutuo a 40 anni secondo me nelle condizioni che descrivi è impiccarsi per la vita a un debito (si chiama "mutuo" che è più figo, ma è un debito). Soluzioni di edilizia comunale agevolata per una madre sola con figlio e statale secondo me ci possono essere anche a Roma. Parlo di* affitto a canone concordato *o roba simile.
> La cauzione qui da me sono tre mesi e non c'è nessun anticipo da dare, questo semmai si concorda privatamente, ma non esiste contratto che lo esiga di default.
> Per avere il gruzzoletto che ti serve per un affitto devi solo rinunciare a qualcuna delle spese giornaliere che ti sembrano piccole. Per esempio, niente caffè espresso in giro, per dire. Due caffè al giorno al bar fanno due euro al giorno. È solo un esempio, ovvio! Ma spesso spendiamo per cose del tutto rinunciabili,  che fanno somma.
> ...


le ho messo il link
il fatto è che per prendere decisioni di questo tipo (affitti, mutui etc.) secondo me bisogna *informarsi* ad ampio raggio, facendo i conti carta e penna in mano


----------



## Minerva (9 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> le ho messo il link
> il fatto è che per prendere decisioni di questo tipo (affitti, mutui etc.) secondo me bisogna *informarsi* ad ampio raggio, facendo i conti carta e penna in mano


mia figlia ha fatto così ed ha trovato un piccolo appartamento in pieno centro città ad un prezzo ragionevole


----------



## Caciottina (9 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> le ho messo il link
> il fatto è che per prendere decisioni di questo tipo (affitti, mutui etc.) secondo me bisogna *informarsi* ad ampio raggio, *facendo i conti carta e penna in mano*


uuu io li faccio sempre, deformazione professionale, ma quanto mi piace scrivere tutti i miei conti carta e penna....mille calcoli, comparazioni, [percentuali.....uou


----------



## Minerva (9 Aprile 2014)

io pagherei per tenermela a casa...giustamente lei ben altre idee:singleeye:


----------



## free (9 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ti sbagli, i soldini te li ritrovi anche con "semplici" prime case acquistate ad ogni generazione ed adesso, se le precedenti generazioni fossero state previdenti, ne avresti alcune da spupazzarti...calcolando anche che prima era piu' facile acquistarle visto che il rapporto prezzo/stipendi era molto piu' favorevole...
> 
> aggiungici qualche botta di culo tipo piano regolatore che favorisce proprio la zona tua ove avevi comprato  catapecchie o terreni agricoli diventati magicamente edificabili o altre amenita' senza esse manco un manico del settore...
> 
> ...



certo che mi lamento, per il semplice fatto che tassano sempre quello che si VEDE, dato che gli immobili non puoi metterteli in tasca ed esportarli all'estero

comunque i SOLDI non li hanno fatti gli acquirenti previdenti, ma i costruttori, che infatti ora si lamentano più dei semplici proprietari immobiliari come me, a meno che non abbiano fatto un bel puff alle banche con conseguente distrazione di denaro all'estero, cosa mica tanto rara...


----------



## Fantastica (9 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> le ho messo il link
> il fatto è che per prendere decisioni di questo tipo (affitti, mutui etc.) secondo me bisogna *informarsi* ad ampio raggio, facendo i conti carta e penna in mano


Quoto. Ci vuole calma e bisogna girare molto, nel senso di visitare molte case prima di scegliere. Ma soprattutto informarsi. Ci sono un sacco di possibilità che a volte nemmeno si immaginano, perché si sta bene attenti a non dirle troppo in giro, ché poi la gente la pianta di farsi prendere per il culo...


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Vedo che ci sono anche persone che con l'età diventano insicure e ansiose nei confronti degli investimenti immobiliari che hanno fatto.


Se conosci qualcuno che da vecchio ci ha rimesso con l'acquisto immobiliare, fallo venire qua che me ce diverto io con un coglione del genere....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

il bello dell'investimento immobiliare rispetto agli altri investimenti e che costituisce la sua peculiarita' apprezzata dagli italiani e' che per arricchirsi non e' necessario avere una competenza economica..

mentre gia' per la borsa e' gradita...per non parla' di altri settori finanziari...

ed e' questa mentalita' attecchita anche nel popolino che fa' si che il mattone non cali in Italia in maniera preoccupante perche' piuttosto che "svenderlo" se lo tengono...

cmq il tuo fine e' diverso visto che l'hai anche ammesso l'altro giorno...non avendo figli chi te lo fa fare di impegnarti per lasciare qualcosa agli altri...

pero' molti si tranquillizzano a pensa' che da casa propria non ti sfratta nessuno e subire uno sfratto da anziana specie con cambio di zona e di conoscenze, per tutti e' devastante come esperienza e si sobbarcano un prezzo da pagare per essere piu' tranquilli...

tutto ha un prezzo da pagare purtroppo nella vita...o no?..esistono pasti gratis?...


----------



## Sole (9 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Giustissimo. Ma è che gli affitti sono talmente alti a volte che pare più conveniente perfino un mutuo.
> Diciamo che la bolla immobiliare ha scardinato ogni certezza in merito.


Forse dipende dalle cittá. Dove vivo io con 500 euro al mese una casa con cucina soggiorno bagno e una camera da letto la trovi in diverse zone. Anche ammobiliata.


----------



## free (9 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> mia figlia ha fatto così ed ha trovato un piccolo appartamento in pieno centro città ad un prezzo ragionevole



ma infatti...probabilmente tua figlia adesso non aveva nessun desiderio di accollarsi un mutuo con tutte le conseguenze di essere proprietaria, mica tutti ardono dal desiderio di indebitarsi con quelle merdacce delle banche, come dicevo


----------



## free (9 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Quoto. Ci vuole calma e bisogna girare molto, nel senso di visitare molte case prima di scegliere. Ma soprattutto informarsi. Ci sono un sacco di possibilità che a volte nemmeno si immaginano, perché si sta bene attenti a non dirle troppo in giro, ché poi la gente la pianta di farsi prendere per il culo...



ad es. esiste anche la formula dell'affitto con riscatto (sempre tramite banca, però)


----------



## free (9 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> *Se conosci qualcuno che da vecchio ci ha rimesso con l'acquisto immobiliare, fallo venire qua che me ce diverto io con un coglione del genere....
> *
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


per es. chi ha comprato casa in una zona poi diventata extracomunitaria...

...non è il mio caso quindi non mettere:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Caro rincoglionito, da che pulpito dici che non mi troverò mai un cazzo?
> Che ne sai di me?
> 
> Hai avuto più fortuna della mia generazione e pensi che noi siamo una massa di poveri falliti che devono sempre e solo piegarsi?
> ...


vabbe' il discorso era per altre mica per le Wonder Woman come te...:rotfl:

ma vai a fare in culo tu perche' a 30 anni pensi d'esse chissa' che quando le inkulate dalla vita, co' sti chiari de luna, stanno solo agli inizi...

e poi i tuoi genitori non so' quasi miei coetanei?...embe' se i miei meriti derivano solo dal fatto che avevamo piu' possibilita' rispetto a voi piu' sfigati, neh perche' non ne hanno approfittato anche quei coglioni dei tuoi genitori che se so' fatti aiuta' da te?...ah gia' tu sei Wonder Woman...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (9 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Se conosci qualcuno che da vecchio ci ha rimesso con l'acquisto immobiliare, fallo venire qua che me ce diverto io con un coglione del genere....
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> per es. chi ha comprato casa in una zona poi diventata extracomunitaria...
> 
> ...non è il mio caso quindi non mettere:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


ma dai...pe' uno sfigato che se compra na' casa e poi je costruiscono na' discarica vicino, ce stanno miliardi che se so' comprati na' casa in una zona che dopo qualche decennio e' diventata zona semicentrale o centrale proprio arricchendosi senza fare un cazzo...

se poi in famiglia avevi gia' qualche nonno che aveva constatato un culo simile, cojone de nipote se nun l'hai ripetuto anche tu...

dai il mattone specie in Italia, le opportunita' le ha date a tutti e pure a bassa scolarizzazione come dicevo a Fantastica, facendo avere rodimenti di culo a chi pensa che sia n'ingiustizia sociale...

so' i piu' divertenti quelli co' sto rodimento de culo...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## free (9 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma dai...pe' uno sfigato che se compra na' casa e poi je costruiscono na' discarica vicino, ce stanno miliardi che se so' comprati na' casa in una zona che dopo qualche decennio e' diventata zona semicentrale o centrale proprio arricchendosi senza fare un cazzo...
> 
> se poi in famiglia avevi gia' qualche nonno che aveva constatato un culo simile, cojone de nipote se nun l'hai ripetuto anche tu...
> 
> ...


forse non ci capiamo perchè tu parli di ricchezza, cosa intendi esattamente? essere benestante?

perchè, come dicevo prima, secondo me i SOLDI, quelli veri, li hanno fatti (prima) i costruttori, non gli acquirenti avveduti...


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> sì vabbè, però spiega anche come...non certo comprando la prima casa
> 
> che poi le tasse sugli immobili non siano elevatissime, soprattutto sulle seconde case, ti ringrazio della gradita notizia!:singleeye:


Sembra però che parli come gli americani negli anni venti...
Poi nel 1929 gran caputt...
Mah...


----------



## Caciottina (9 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sembra però che parli come gli americani negli anni venti...
> Poi nel *1929* gran caputt...
> Mah...


ma nemmeno ci avevano pensato a fare free nel 1929, ma dic osa si parla????


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> forse non ci capiamo perchè tu parli di ricchezza, cosa intendi esattamente? essere benestante?
> 
> perchè, come dicevo prima, secondo me i SOLDI, quelli veri, li hanno fatti (prima) i costruttori, non gli acquirenti avveduti...


ma quali costruttori d'egitto...

vuoi qualche cifra terra terra perche' evidentemente esempi simili nella tua famiglia o cerchia stretta di amicizie non ce l'hai?...:mrgreen:

due fratelli lattonieri, anni 70 a milano...uno si faceva pagare sempre cash e l'altro ogni tanto con sottotetti zona Navigli...

quelli dell'epoca barattati per un controvalore di 1,5 milioni der vecchio conio, ristrutturati nel tempo,poi venduti nel 2005 a 400k l'UNO...

facce tu i conti, pur calcolando le tue tasse, la ristrutturazione ed il recupero del sottotetto, da quale altro investimento uno co' na' quinta elementare se sarebbe ritrovato quel "gruzzoletto" cor fratello che ormai gira senza braccia fino ar gomito ...:rotfl:

non te ne vorrei dare altri pe' non rovinarte de piu' la giornata...anzi la settimana....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (9 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sembra però che parli come gli americani negli anni venti...
> Poi nel 1929 gran caputt...
> Mah...



bho forse hai ragione, non ci intendiamo perchè io non sto parlando solo di prima casa 
anche se non ho la partita iva io funziono come una piccola azienda, con tutti i relativi costi che non sono certi paragonabili a quelli della normale economia di una famiglia


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma nemmeno ci avevano pensato a fare free nel 1929, ma dic osa si parla????


Si parla di frasi fatte
Tipo " Il mattone rende sempre!".

Invece la frase corretta è: in certe condizioni e situazioni il mattone rende, in altre magna.
Come mai io sento sempre di più persone che in questi anni vogliono disfarsi del mattone?
E non ci riescono?

L'altro fatto è:
Una persona vive 80 anni in un certo momento.

Non vive secoli...
Capisci che se mi dici che nei secoli il mattone rende...
Nei secoli vedi che il mattone è finito anche sotto le bombe, inghiottito da alluvioni e terremoti...

Non parliamo poi del mattone abusivo...


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> bho forse hai ragione, non ci intendiamo perchè io non sto parlando solo di prima casa
> anche se non ho la partita iva io funziono come una piccola azienda, con tutti i relativi costi che non sono certi paragonabili a quelli della normale economia di una famiglia


Ho sbagliato intendevo Sterminator parla così...

Il mattone rende sempre è na frase tipo cagata...

Tipo io dicessi...
Vicenza non andrà mai sottoacqua dati gli argini...

Invece dipende sempre e solo dagli eventi climatici...

Il mattone rende?
Quanto ci hanno rimesso le banche con mutui non più pagati?

Ok si sono presi gli immobili...

E che se ne fanno?


----------



## free (9 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma quali costruttori d'egitto...
> 
> vuoi qualche cifra terra terra perche' evidentemente esempi simili nella tua famiglia o cerchia stretta di amicizie non ce l'hai?...:mrgreen:
> 
> ...



ma no, no me la rovini, anch'io ho avuto belle "sorprese", grazie ad una serie di cose
però ti invito ad andare da un costruttore e chiedere quanto gli rimaneva in mano anni fa in piena bolla, tolti i costi...


----------



## Tubarao (9 Aprile 2014)

Se ripenso a tutti i soldi spesi in affitti a quest'ora di mutui ne avevo estinti tre o quattro


----------



## free (9 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ho sbagliato intendevo Sterminator parla così...
> 
> Il mattone rende sempre è na frase tipo cagata...
> 
> ...


vanno all'asta a poco, altro ambito che varrebbe la pena esaminare per chi vorrebbe acquistare adesso


----------



## Caciottina (9 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> vanno all'asta a poco, altro ambito che varrebbe la pena esaminare per chi vorrebbe acquistare adesso


si ma ci sara un motivo se nessuno compra le case che vanno poi all asta.....no-money-wise


----------



## Homer (9 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> vanno all'asta a poco, altro ambito che varrebbe la pena esaminare per chi vorrebbe acquistare adesso



Quoto, se hai soldi e sai come muoverti (perchè anche lì c'è una mafia che non hai idea), fai certi affari da paura


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si parla di frasi fatte
> Tipo " Il mattone rende sempre!".
> 
> Invece la frase corretta è: in certe condizioni e situazioni il mattone rende, in altre magna.
> ...


Io ti ho detto qualche post fa che il mattone ha un ciclo pluridecennale, cioe' non ci compra e si rivende subito dopo co' la certezza che se guadagna sempre perche' se non sai un cazzo e sbagli il timing delle operazioni vai in perdita secca....

es. hai comprato ai massimi nel 2007 e vuoi vendere adesso sperando di guadagnarci...col cazzo, ti va di lusso se riprendi gli stessi soldi perche' e' quasi matematico che ci rimetti....

diversissimo invece e' se hai comprato all'inizio della bolla speculativa ed in quel caso di questi ribassi te ne sbatti il cazzo...

pero' devi chiederti come mai uno si rivende dopo pochi anni un immobile se non per far fronte a casi gravi....

mica se comprano cosi' le case oseno' sei solo un cojone fatto e finito ed e' meglio se non ci metti soldi dentro...


----------



## JON (9 Aprile 2014)

Viola, ho letto solo la prima parte. Da retta a Sterminator (il nonno), io concordo sul suo punto di vista.
Più che altro sull'orientamento che dedicherai a questa faccenda, se vai in affitto ti affossi, e ci resti. Sarebbe la via più facile ma anche quella che ti porterebbe, con molta probabilità, a restare in affitto. Come la metterai da parte la caparra? E i soldi per il tuo bambino?

Inizia con la strada più difficile. Affronta una cosa per volta, prima pensa alla caparra, poi parti. La caparra è l'ostacolo iniziale, non puoi arrenderti subito, solo perché hai l'impellenza di uscire dalla casa di tua madre' I risultati che otterrai ne saranno la naturale conseguenza. E' chiaro che dovrai abbozzare e restare ancora un po' con tua madre immagino, anche se come Sterminator, penso che il suo comportamento sia in qualche modo motivato. Ma questo non c'entra, hai tutto il diritto di essere autonoma, resta con tua madre in pacifica convivenza finché non sarai abbastanza forte per andartene.


----------



## Homer (9 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> si ma ci sara un motivo se nessuno compra le case che vanno poi all asta.....no-money-wise


Non hai capito, quelle che vanno all'asta sono quelle che portano via ai poveretti, non quelle invedute nuove


----------



## Caciottina (9 Aprile 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Non hai capito, quelle che vanno all'asta sono quelle che portano via ai poveretti, non quelle invedute nuove


mmmm.
scusa ma le case vanno all asta anche dopo che ci l ha comprata non ha pagato il mutuo. non e' che l intera banca ci si trasferisce dento.
la mettono all asta. quelle non sono case tolte ai poveretti


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma no, no me la rovini, anch'io ho avuto belle "sorprese", grazie ad una serie di cose
> però ti invito ad andare da un costruttore e chiedere quanto gli rimaneva in mano anni fa in piena bolla, tolti i costi...


uh gesu', ma e' chiaro che i costruttori s'abboffavano di piu', ma col mattone ti ripeto che anche il popolino s'e' potuto arricchire....

ao' ma tu non hai mai sentito che in piena bolla la gente si vendeva solo il preliminare di acquisto e ce guadagnava 20-30k senza fare un cazzo perche' il prezzo dell'immobile era lievitato nel frattempo del rogito di quella cifra??

sai quanti ce ne stavano che facevano anche sti giochetti e manco erano agenti immobiliari ma solo scafati?...


----------



## Nobody (9 Aprile 2014)

se si vuole lasciare qualcosa ai figli, in un'ottica di lungo investimento, si può acquistare una nuda proprietà... costa relativamente poco, e in caso di necessità la si può rivendere recuperando più liquidità di quella investita all'inizio.


----------



## free (9 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> si ma ci sara un motivo se nessuno compra le case che vanno poi all asta.....no-money-wise


il motivo è che quelle merdacce delle banche non danno più mutui e quasi nessuno di quelli interessati a comprare un semplice appartamento ha i soldi da mettere almeno per il 30% del prezzo, dato che il 100% non lo danno più

per assurdo io ho più persone interessate all'acquisto di immobili di prestigio piuttosto che bilocali economici
comunque è un po' che non vendo proprio NIENTE (ora forse un commerciale:singleeye:, vediamo...)


----------



## Homer (9 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> mmmm.
> scusa ma le case vanno all asta anche dopo *che ci l ha comprata non ha pagato il mutuo*. non e' che l intera banca ci si trasferisce dento.
> la mettono all asta. quelle non sono case tolte ai poveretti


E chi la compra e non riesce a pagare il mutuo, come lo chiami??

Come dici te, potrebbe essere il caso di costruttori che fanno mutui per costruire e poi falliscono, in quel caso se la costruzione è finita o quasi è probabile che la banca glieli metta all'asta


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> se si vuole lasciare qualcosa ai figli, in un'ottica di lungo investimento, si può acquistare una nuda proprietà... costa relativamente poco, e in caso di necessità la si può rivendere recuperando più liquidità di quella investita all'inizio.


al di la' dell'aspetto morale perche' fai una scommessa su quanto debba campare una persona, pero' e' facile che te la pji pure intercooler se quello te stra-campa e nel frattempo co' gli affitti se ne va in crociera pure alla faccia tua...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## free (9 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> uh gesu', ma e' chiaro che i costruttori s'abboffavano di piu', ma col mattone ti ripeto che anche il popolino s'e' potuto arricchire....
> 
> ao' ma tu non hai mai sentito che in piena bolla la gente si vendeva solo il preliminare di acquisto e ce guadagnava 20-30k senza fare un cazzo perche' il prezzo dell'immobile era lievitato nel frattempo del rogito di quella cifra??
> 
> sai quanti ce ne stavano che facevano anche sti giochetti e manco erano agenti immobiliari ma solo scafati?...



sì, ma se lo facevi entro i 5 anni dovevi pagare le tasse sulla plusvalenza, la fai troppo facile

comunque mi sa che è proprio il concetto di ricchezza che non collima, temo!


----------



## Nobody (9 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> al di la' dell'aspetto morale perche' fai una scommessa su quanto debba campare una persona, pero' e' facile che te la pji pure intercooler se quello te stra-campa e nel frattempo co' gli affitti se ne va in crociera pure alla faccia tua...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


non consideriamo l'aspetto morale, ovviamente... aggiungi un altro migliaio di euro e ti paghi uno sterminator :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (9 Aprile 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> E chi la compra e non riesce a pagare il mutuo, come lo chiami??
> 
> Come dici te, potrebbe essere il caso di costruttori che fanno mutui per costruire e poi falliscono, in quel caso se la costruzione è finita o quasi è probabile che la banca glieli metta all'asta


scusa, non la compri se non puoi pagare il mutuo. sei incoscente in quel caso.


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> si ma ci sara un motivo se nessuno compra le case che vanno poi all asta.....no-money-wise


di case all'asta non se ne comprano tante attualmente perche' di solito hanno un prezzo in perizia che risale al periodo di bolla e chi e' quel fesso che fa sti affari?..

sara' er conte?...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (9 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> il motivo è che quelle merdacce delle banche non danno più mutui e quasi nessuno di quelli interessati a comprare un semplice appartamento ha i soldi da mettere almeno per il 30% del prezzo, dato che il 100% non lo danno più
> 
> per assurdo io ho più persone interessate all'acquisto di immobili di prestigio piuttosto che bilocali economici
> comunque è un po' che non vendo proprio NIENTE (ora forse un commerciale:singleeye:, vediamo...)


mmmm pero sai free, qui per es. (parlo di qui perche qui vivo) ti danno addirittura meno di mutuo. qui una casetta monolocale carina mezza decente senza topi e in una zona ben collegata ti costa over 150, 000 pounds. 
se tu prendi per es, due persone normali che guadagnano, che so', 30.000k a testa l anno?
ok la banca ti da un mutuo di 210,000k. non un pound di piu.
per questo chiedevo se si puo chiedere il mutuo in un opaese e comprare casa in un altro.

una famiglia formata da 3 persone avrebbe bisogno di almeno un mutuo di 250, 000k. e guarda che 30k a testa sono 2000 pounda al mese  a testa. mica poco.....eppure devi andare a vivere in campagna, in essex, kent, sussex surrey, se vuoi campare
oppure fai la shared ownership


----------



## free (9 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> scusa, non la compri se non puoi pagare il mutuo. sei incoscente in quel caso.



purtroppo è gente che ha perso il lavoro

...oppure è anche verissimo che prima le banche permettevano di gonfiare le perizie e davano i soldi alle teste di legno con buste paga false, ovviamente il direttore si pigliava la mazzetta, la testa di legno pure, e poi non veniva pagata nemmeno la prima rata del mutuo


----------



## Caciottina (9 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> purtroppo è gente che ha perso il lavoro
> 
> ...oppure è anche verissimo che prima le banche permettevano di gonfiare le perizie e davano i soldi alle teste di legno con buste paga false, ovviamente il direttore si pigliava la mazzetta, la testa di legno pure, e poi non veniva pagata nemmeno la prima rata del mutuo


in quel caso rivendi....che altro puoi fare?


----------



## free (9 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> in quel caso rivendi....che altro puoi fare?



non è così semplice, perchè dovresti trovare qualcun'altro a cui però fanno il mutuo per comprare a te:singleeye:

i gelati sono finiti:mrgreen:
per ora, domani chissà!


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> sì, ma se lo facevi entro i 5 anni dovevi pagare le tasse sulla plusvalenza, la fai troppo facile
> 
> comunque mi sa che è proprio il concetto di ricchezza che non collima, temo!


capirai che problema il 30% su cifre che te piovono dal cielo...:mrgreen:

ma famme capi'....se con qualche giochetto te ritrovavi co' 1-1,5-2 mln te saresti sentita sempre povera??...:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> non consideriamo l'aspetto morale, ovviamente... aggiungi un altro migliaio di euro e ti paghi uno sterminator :mrgreen:


azz...auguri allora...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## free (9 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> capirai che problema il 30% su cifre che te piovono dal cielo...:mrgreen:
> 
> ma famme capi'....se con qualche giochetto te ritrovavi co' 1-1,5-2 mln te saresti sentita sempre povera??...:mrgreen:



ma io non mi sento affatto povera
bloccata, per il momento, sì!


----------



## Homer (9 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> scusa, non la compri se non puoi pagare il mutuo. sei incoscente in quel caso.


Cara Miss, ma anche lontanamente, hai mai pensato che, considerando che la media di un mutuo è di 20/25 anni, nell'arco di questo tempo uno possa anche perdere il lavoro e non essere più in grado più di onorare il debito con la banca??
Di queste notizie, con annesso suicidio, di sti tempi i TG sono pieni


----------



## Fantastica (9 Aprile 2014)

Se tra dieci anni questo forum ed io e Stermy esisteremo ancora, scommetto da oggi che il ciclo del mattone è finito. Sono pronta a scommettere che non si rivaluterà per nulla nei prossimi dieci anni. La posta in gioco non c'è, ma rischio una figura di m, quindi mi sembra sufficiente. Prendo a parametro l'appartamento di mia madre. Valutato sei mesi fa 350, oggi già è a 300. Nel 2006 era valutato 850.


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma io non mi sento affatto povera
> bloccata, per il momento, sì!


ma visto che parlavi di ricchezza e solo per i costruttori...:mrgreen:

e' logico che siano in altri ordini di grandezza, pero' anche il popolino nun se po' lamenta'......:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Se tra dieci anni questo forum ed io e Stermy esisteremo ancora, scommetto da oggi che il ciclo del mattone è finito. Sono pronta a scommettere che non si rivaluterà per nulla nei prossimi dieci anni. La posta in gioco non c'è, ma rischio una figura di m, quindi mi sembra sufficiente. Prendo a parametro l'appartamento di mia madre. Valutato sei mesi fa 350, oggi già è a 300. Nel 2006 era valutato 850.


Ok.
Me lo segno...
Io comperato sulla carta nel 1992: 158 milioni.
Finito potevo rivenderlo a 250 milioni nel 1994.
Oggi è considerato attico di lusso: 130m quadrati.

Potrei rivenderlo a 300mila euro.

Nessuno me li darebbe.

Considerato troppo grande.


----------



## Caciottina (9 Aprile 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Cara Miss, ma anche lontanamente, hai mai pensato che, considerando che la media di un mutuo è di 20/25 anni, nell'arco di questo tempo uno possa anche perdere il lavoro e non essere più in grado più di onorare il debito con la banca??
> Di queste notizie, con annesso suicidio, di sti tempi i TG sono pieni



caro Homer, non importa. a parte chi perde il lavoro. 
ma se tu a prescindere poi non puoi piu onorare il debito, o vendi o ti levano la casa. io non lo trovo cosi assurdo. cosa dovrebbero fare? lasciartela per la gloria?
purtroppo la perdita del lavoro e' un bel problema, capisco anche perche nessuno farebbe un mutuo in italia. 
appunto se perdi il lavoro, vendi.
l altrnativa ci sta. dal momento che compri casa ti prendi anche tutti i rischi eh? non e' che solo un do ut des.
ci sono 1000 motivi per cui non andrebbe comprata e 1000 altri per cui andrebbe fatto. ora possono presentardi anche alcuni di quei 1000 mitivi per cui non avresti dovuto comprarla.


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Se tra dieci anni questo forum ed io e Stermy esisteremo ancora, scommetto da oggi che il ciclo del mattone è finito. Sono pronta a scommettere che non si rivaluterà per nulla nei prossimi dieci anni. La posta in gioco non c'è, ma rischio una figura di m, quindi mi sembra sufficiente. Prendo a parametro l'appartamento di mia madre. Valutato sei mesi fa 350, oggi già è a 300. Nel 2006 era valutato 850.


Fanta' dipende dalle citta'...

a Milano, Roma e Venezia che sono le citta' che fanno i trend, tutto sto deprezzamento dal 2006 manco nei sogni lo potrai vedere...

poi bisogna vedere anche gli 850k di partenza quanto fossero congrui e non sparati alla cazzo tanto per prendersi il cliente o proprio risultato degli effetti del vino...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Homer (9 Aprile 2014)

Palazzina di 24 anni. Primo proprietario comprato sulla carta a 140 milioni di lire, me l'ha venduto a 240 milioni di lire, quello sotto di me ha messo in vendita il suo che è identico al mio a €. 245.000, ed è stato un primo proprietario, dunque presumibilmente l'ha pagato come il proprietario dove l'ho presa io. In progetto a 2 Km. in linea d'aria da casa mia c'è di portare una fermata di metropolitana. Bingo....


----------



## Homer (9 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> caro Homer, non importa. a parte chi perde il lavoro.
> ma se tu a prescindere poi non puoi piu onorare il debito, o vendi o ti levano la casa. io non lo trovo cosi assurdo.* cosa dovrebbero fare? lasciartela per la gloria?*
> purtroppo la perdita del lavoro e' un bel problema, capisco anche perche nessuno farebbe un mutuo in italia.
> appunto se perdi il lavoro, vendi.
> ...


Certo, su questo sono d'accordo con te


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok.
> Me lo segno...
> Io comperato sulla carta nel 1992: 158 milioni.
> Finito potevo rivenderlo a 250 milioni nel 1994.
> ...


I tagli ottimali per investimento perche' piu' richiesti, sono i bilocali nelle vicinanze di universita' e policlinici...

quel taglio cosi' grande solo un cazzone come te lo poteva compra' perche' in proporzione da sempre valgono meno, a meno che non sia facilmente divisibile in due...


----------



## Fantastica (9 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> I tagli ottimali per investimento perche' piu' richiesti, sono i bilocali nelle vicinanze di universita' e policlinici...
> 
> quel taglio cosi' grande solo un cazzone come te lo poteva compra' perche' in proporzione da sempre valgono meno, a meno che non sia facilmente divisibile in due...


Quello di mia madre è divisibile in due. La proprietaria di sopra l'ha fatto.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> I tagli ottimali per investimento perche' piu' richiesti, sono i bilocali nelle vicinanze di universita' e policlinici...
> 
> quel taglio cosi' grande solo un cazzone come te lo poteva compra' perche' in proporzione da sempre valgono meno, a meno che non sia facilmente divisibile in due...


Mio caro
E' piccola
Metà dei miei libri sono al convento.
In casa ci sta poi un pianoforte, un organo da studio, ecc..ecc.ecc...
I miei abitavano in due piani di 200m.
Annesso capannone...

Venduto tutto per fortuna nel 2006.

Pago poco di riscaldamento...perchè sono al secondo piano...quello di sopra ha il riscaldamento a pavimento...e quella sotto è freddolosa...e date le solette moderne...mi riscaldo a sbafo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Palazzina di 24 anni. Primo proprietario comprato sulla carta a 140 milioni di lire, me l'ha venduto a 240 milioni di lire, quello sotto di me ha messo in vendita il suo che è identico al mio a €. 245.000, ed è stato un primo proprietario, dunque presumibilmente l'ha pagato come il proprietario dove l'ho presa io. In progetto a 2 Km. in linea d'aria da casa mia c'è di portare una fermata di metropolitana. Bingo....


anche quelle sono le botte de culo che te rivalutano il mattone in tutta tranquillita', senza fare un cazzo e senza ave' studiato da scienziato in economia...

pero' se il tuo cash l'avessi dato a Madoff adesso te lo ritroveresti centuplicato...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Homer (9 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> *anche quelle sono le botte de culo che te rivalutano il mattone in tutta tranquillita', senza fare un cazzo e senza ave' studiato da scienziato in economia...*
> 
> pero' se il tuo cash l'avessi dato a Madoff adesso te lo ritroveresti centuplicato...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Ma se mi separo dalla moglie la legge da tutto a lei, casa compresa, e me la prendo in culo........altro che botta de culo :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (9 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



Principessa ha detto:


> Stai talmente alla frutta che osi addirittura definire i miei genitori coglioni. Non voglio tessere le loro lodi perchè sebbene io abbia avuto problemi con loro, sono fiera di essere stata generata da un Uomo e una Donna, mentre mi vergognerei molto se fossi tua figlia. Sei un povero coatto frustrato e rancoroso, uno che ormai il cazzo ce l'ha moscio e inutilizzato da anni.
> Non vali un'unghia di mio padre, che MAI oserebbe esprimersi come fai tu.
> 
> Mi limiterò a dire che li ho aiutati perchè hanno attraversato un momento difficile dovuto a due inquilini che non sono riusciti a pagare l'affitto. Tu quante case hai, povera feccia? Quanto guadagni al mese? Perchè è per questo che ti senti superiore agli altri, vero?? E' questo il metro con cui giudichi la gente.
> ...


Culo avariato,cazzo moscio...bene sei da 8.5,bene!


----------



## lothar57 (9 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mio caro
> E' piccola
> Metà dei miei libri sono al convento.
> In casa ci sta poi un pianoforte, un organo da studio, ecc..ecc.ecc...
> ...


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> caro Homer, non importa. a parte chi perde il lavoro.
> ma se tu a prescindere poi non puoi piu onorare il debito, o vendi o ti levano la casa. io non lo trovo cosi assurdo. cosa dovrebbero fare? lasciartela per la gloria?
> purtroppo la perdita del lavoro e' un bel problema, capisco anche perche nessuno farebbe un mutuo in italia.
> appunto se perdi il lavoro, vendi.
> ...


si' caciotti', pero' questo e' un discorso proprio del cazzo e fatto da chi non ci capisce na' minchia...lasciatelo dire...:mrgreen:

infatti nun se capisce perche' si dovrebbe trovare nella merda solo uno con un mutuo che perde il lavoro mentre invece allo stesso tipo in affitto sarebbe na' passeggiata de salute...:mrgreen:...mo' te lo sospendono anche per 1 anno, 1 anno e mezzo...

se una famiglia cor mutuo se fa ospita' da mammina puo' sempre affittare la casa e superare il periodo di crisi grazie all'inquilino....:mrgreen:

mentre la famiglia che stava in affitto che po' fa invece da mammina...un chez...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (9 Aprile 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> E chi la compra e non riesce a pagare il mutuo, come lo chiami??
> 
> Come dici te, potrebbe essere il caso di costruttori che fanno mutui per costruire e poi falliscono, in quel caso se la costruzione è finita o quasi è probabile che la banca glieli metta all'asta



In 25/ 30 di mutuo puoi diventare un poveretto 
ma questo non viene considerato ...


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Stai talmente alla frutta che osi addirittura definire i miei genitori coglioni. Non voglio tessere le loro lodi perchè sebbene io abbia avuto problemi con loro, sono fiera di essere stata generata da un Uomo e una Donna, mentre mi vergognerei molto se fossi tua figlia. Sei un povero coatto frustrato e rancoroso, uno che ormai il cazzo ce l'ha moscio e inutilizzato da anni.
> Non vali un'unghia di mio padre, che MAI oserebbe esprimersi come fai tu.
> 
> Mi limiterò a dire che li ho aiutati perchè hanno attraversato un momento difficile dovuto a due inquilini che non sono riusciti a pagare l'affitto. Tu quante case hai, povera feccia? Quanto guadagni al mese? Perchè è per questo che ti senti superiore agli altri, vero?? E' questo il metro con cui giudichi la gente.
> ...


grassie ma non credo de meritarme tanti complimant'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (9 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> La convivenza con mia madre sta diventando impossibile, io costretta a dormire con mio figlio dentro una stanza e lei che mette bocca su ogni cosa, anche su come mi vesto...
> a 41 anni ne ho le palle veramente piene, così mi sto cercando una casetta, ma il mio problema è che siccome do i soldi a lei per non poter fare nulla dentro quella camera che io considero a sto punto in affitto, non ho da parte abbastanza per una caparra, visto che di mutuo mi danno l'80% del valore della casa, pur potendo io usufruire di un tasso agevolato ed avendo un contratto a tempo indeterminato statale, allora ho pensato ad un affitto, ma a quel punto la speranza di raccimolare qualcosa per una caparra va a farsi fottere definitivamente, perchè non ce la farei proprio a pagare tutto.
> 
> volevo lasciare qualcosa ad E.
> ...





Minerva ha detto:


> parla con tua madre che per quanto possa essere invadente ti vuole bene ed è l'unica che può veramente sostenerti.



Se altri non ti hanno dato alternative migliori direi che il consiglio di Minerva rimane sempre e comunque valido.

Se alternative non ce ne fossero state mettersi l'anima in pace e raccogliere i soldi e soffrire qualche altro anno rimane purtroppo secondo me la cosa più sensata da fare.


----------



## Homer (9 Aprile 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> In 25/ 30 di mutuo puoi diventare un poveretto
> ma questo non viene considerato ...



Anche.


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Quello di mia madre è divisibile in due. La proprietaria di sopra l'ha fatto.


ma adesso non conviene cmq vendere..so' convinto che qualche annetto riesplodera' di nuovo tutto....

Draghi sta pensando d'iniettare 1000mld in un botto solo anziche' a spizzichi e bocconi come hanno fatto negli anni scorsi...

e se il mattone tira, tira tutta l'economia italica...


----------



## Caciottina (9 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> si' caciotti', pero' questo e' un discorso proprio del cazzo e fatto da chi non ci capisce na' minchia...lasciatelo dire...:mrgreen:
> 
> infatti nun se capisce perche' si dovrebbe trovare nella merda solo uno con un mutuo che perde il lavoro mentre invece allo stesso tipo in affitto sarebbe na' passeggiata de salute...:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


ma cosa c entra quello che hai detto tu?
io stavo rispondendo ad homer, sul fatto che non e' che mni sembra cosi assurdo che ti "sequestrino" la casa se non paghi il mutuo. a me sembra normalissimo. 
per quanto merde siano le banche, non hanno mica tutti i torti.
i mutuari comprano casa e perdono il lavoro cosi, come formiche, e' normale non solo chiedere il garante ma anche un contratto a tempo indeterminato (con quello, a meno che non fallisce al compagnia il lavoro non te lo toglie nessuno, e se lo fanno ti mandano in redondancy e ti devono dare un sacco di soldi). se non ce l hai non hai il mutuo. ci sta come ragionamento. la colpa non e' di nessuno se non dell italia


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Ma se mi separo dalla moglie la legge da tutto a lei, casa compresa, e me la prendo in culo........altro che botta de culo :rotfl::rotfl:


vabbe' pure co' na' macchina poj fa' n'incidente o te scordi er freno a mano in discesa ectect e per questo nun se comprano le macchine?...:mrgreen:

cmq e' sempre mejo ave' quarcosa da vendere e da dividere che non ave' proprio un cazzo tranne le classiche due dita negli occhi...:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> In 25/ 30 di mutuo puoi diventare un poveretto
> ma questo non viene considerato ...


stando invece 25/30 anni in affitto non ti puo' capitare perche' t'arricchisci...


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Hanno fatto progressi enormi nel campo energetico,e sono curioso di vedere cpme funzionera'...quello che stiamo ultimando,ha un cappotto tra i muri spessissimo,e il riscaldamento a pavimento promette miracoli.L'acqua la tieni a 26 gradi,e ti scalda la casa...e l'idraulico mi ha invornito....credevo mi pigliasse in giro.Be'la nuova caldaia ha molti meno kw dell'attuale...e l'immobile nuovo e'molto + grande.Pensa te...l'avresti detto? [/COLOR]


Vero...
Ma è anche vero che negli ultimi anni il prezzo del gas è andato alle stelle
per non parlare dell'energia elettrica.

Poi bisogna anche dire che se sei proprietario hai sempre spese per la casa.
Se sei affittuario, ci deve pensare el paron...

Poi. non lo so, ma le spese di affitto sono deducibili o detraibili?


----------



## Caciottina (9 Aprile 2014)

*ma*

infatti io richiedo e cazzarola ripsondetemi.
si puo fare il mutuo in un paese e comprare casa in un altro?


----------



## free (9 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> infatti io richiedo e cazzarola ripsondetemi.
> si puo fare il mutuo in un paese e comprare casa in un altro?



mutuo qui o in uk?


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Hanno fatto progressi enormi nel campo energetico,e sono curioso di vedere cpme funzionera'...quello che stiamo ultimando,ha un cappotto tra i muri spessissimo,e il riscaldamento a pavimento promette miracoli.L'acqua la tieni a 26 gradi,e ti scalda la casa...e l'idraulico mi ha invornito....credevo mi pigliasse in giro.Be'la nuova caldaia ha molti meno kw dell'attuale...e l'immobile nuovo e'molto + grande.Pensa te...l'avresti detto?


il riscaldamento a pavimento e' una stronzata totale....per riscaldarte casa, dal momento che lo accendi ce mette 3 giorni, quando ormai devi partire per un viaggetto...:mrgreen: 

per non parlare del caldo concentrato in basso alle gambe che crea problemi circolatori, flebiti e cazzate varie...

er top sono i fancoil che usi sia per riscaldare che per il condizionamento estivo ed in 10 minuti gia' fanno effetto......

ed io infatti ho quelli...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (9 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> mutuo qui o in uk?


io vorrei provare con il mutuo in italia e comprare casa in uk


----------



## Ultimo (9 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Tornando IT, secondo me il mercato del mattone non si risolleverà a breve...
> 
> Non con i precari che hanno superato i subordinati.
> 
> ...



Un strada per uscirne è quella di avere la volontà di lavorare. Prima lavori e dopo cominciamo a parlare.

In sicilia dicono ed in parte è vero che il lavoro scarseggia, ( il discorso è leggermente diverso) io comunque prima di sposarmi avevo soltanto 5 ore per dormire, il restante delle ore lavoravo in diversi posti. 

E' che a nessuno piace spezzarsi la schiena. Piace avere il lavoro fisso anche poco retribuito ma che non ti faccia stancare e ti da la possibilità di dire, ah ma io lavoro..!


----------



## JON (9 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> infatti io richiedo e cazzarola ripsondetemi.
> si puo fare il mutuo in un paese e comprare casa in un altro?


Non stai bene dove sei? Senti a me è meglio che resti li.

Oh, ne avete dette e fatte 101, ma una soluzione idonea per Viola?


----------



## Ultimo (9 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> infatti io richiedo e cazzarola ripsondetemi.
> si puo fare il mutuo in un paese e comprare casa in un altro?



Bohhh...! però so che quello che guadagno qua posso metterlo nelle banche svizzere, ammucciuni.


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Grazie oscuro! Lo sai che per me è un onore ricevere un buon voto dal Re indiscusso dell'insulto creativo!


co' l'onore der voto nun ce magni, co' l'inkulate che te pij e pijerai ce fai i conti tutti i santi giorni...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (9 Aprile 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Non stai bene dove sei? Senti a me è meglio che resti li.
> 
> Oh, ne avete dette e fatte 101, ma una soluzione idonea per Viola?


sto bene sto bene ma voglio tornare in italia. sono troppi anni che sto qui. quel che potevo prenere da qui l ho preso.
ma vorrei affittare la casa che comprerei qui. perche il pounds vale piu che l euro e un entrata extra mi farebbe comodo.


----------



## Caciottina (9 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bohhh...! però so che quello che guadagno qua posso metterlo nelle banche svizzere, ammucciuni.


te credo...con tutto sto filarino che stai a fa a sienne mi8 sarei stupita del contrario  caro papa'.


----------



## free (9 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> io vorrei provare con il mutuo in italia e comprare casa in uk



premesso che non è vietato:mrgreen:, il problema è che le banche ragionano, si fa per dire, in modi alquanto assurdi e se non rispetti i loro parametri alla lettera non se ne fa niente
quindi secondo me ti converrebbe chiedere a qualche banca quali parametri richiedono per un'operazione di questo genere


----------



## Ultimo (9 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> te credo...con tutto sto filarino che stai a fa a sienne mi8 sarei stupita del contrario  caro papa'.



Sapevo fosse tirisca non svizzera. Ti piace il cioccolato figliolosa beddra?


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> il riscaldamento a pavimento e' una stronzata totale....per riscaldarte casa, dal momento che lo accendi ce mette 3 giorni, quando ormai devi partire per un viaggetto...:mrgreen:
> 
> per non parlare del caldo concentrato in basso alle gambe che crea problemi circolatori, flebiti e cazzate varie...
> 
> ...



Per te si che non sai usarlo...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (9 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> premesso che non è vietato:mrgreen:, il problema è che le banche ragionano, si fa per dire, in modi alquanto assurdi e se non rispetti i loro parametri alla lettera non se ne fa niente
> quindi secondo me ti converrebbe chiedere a qualche banca quali parametri richiedono per un'operazione di questo genere


lo so che non e' vietato. pensavo che non si potesse proprio fare nel senso: la banca italiana non fa la valutazione sullimmbobile dell immobile?
chi me la fa a me se io voglio comprare casa in uk?
inoltre, il garante penso di doverne aver bisogno, ma il mio e' un contratto a tempo indeterminato in uk.
non italia....
per cui non so...


----------



## Caciottina (9 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sapevo fosse tirisca non svizzera. Ti piace il cioccolato figliolosa beddra?



no, solo il kinder cereali


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Un strada per uscirne è quella di avere la volontà di lavorare. Prima lavori e dopo cominciamo a parlare.
> 
> In sicilia dicono ed in parte è vero che il lavoro scarseggia, ( il discorso è leggermente diverso) io comunque prima di sposarmi avevo soltanto 5 ore per dormire, il restante delle ore lavoravo in diversi posti.
> 
> E' che a nessuno piace spezzarsi la schiena. Piace avere il lavoro fisso anche poco retribuito ma che non ti faccia stancare e ti da la possibilità di dire, ah ma io lavoro..!


Beh ti è andata così...
Perchè non volesti essere dipendente della regione no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Ma ti dicesti...io voglio lavorare per davvero...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (9 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sapevo fosse tirisca non svizzera. Ti piace il cioccolato figliolosa beddra?


Ciao

cosa significa "tirisca" ... 


solo per affari? ... 


sienne


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> sto bene sto bene ma voglio tornare in italia. sono troppi anni che sto qui. quel che potevo prenere da qui l ho preso.
> ma vorrei affittare la casa che comprerei qui. perche il pounds vale piu che l euro e un entrata extra mi farebbe comodo.


ahahahahahah

che figata....cosi' quanno ce sta quarche rogna tipo er cesso scoppiato, parti dall'Italia per risolverlo....:mrgreen:

oseno' dai in mano a na' ditta che ti gestisce l'affitto e pero' se magna tutto er tuo guadagno...:mrgreen:

sei un genio in incognito?....

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## free (9 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> lo so che non e' vietato. pensavo che non si potesse proprio fare nel senso: la banca italiana non fa la valutazione sullimmbobile dell immobile?
> chi me la fa a me se io voglio comprare casa in uk?
> inoltre, il garante penso di doverne aver bisogno, ma il mio e' un contratto a tempo indeterminato in uk.
> non italia....
> per cui non so...


ma la perizia è il problema minore, per es. si potrebbero appoggiare ad uno studio di là
il fatto è che prima della perizia c'è la valutazione generale e non son com'è visto dalle banche qua l'ipoteca immobiliare all'estero, che va a gravare l'immobile acquistato con i soldi della banca
potrebbe essere anche una cosa positiva, visto che è in uk e non nello yemen...


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per te si che non sai usarlo...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


e certo lo lasci sempre acceso e bon...:mrgreen:

cujun e pure il raffrescamento estivo fai senza ritrovarte la casa allagata per la condensa?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (9 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ahahahahahah
> 
> che figata....cosi' quanno ce sta quarche rogna tipo er cesso scoppiato, parti dall'Italia per risolverlo....:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Scusa. Sai qualcosa di come funziona qui?no quindi di cosa parli?


----------



## free (9 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ahahahahahah
> 
> che figata....cosi' quanno ce sta quarche rogna tipo er cesso scoppiato, parti dall'Italia per risolverlo....:mrgreen:
> 
> ...



oh madonna!:mrgreen:

ma possibile che se il prossimo non fa esattamente come faresti tu è pirla?? sempre??


----------



## Homer (9 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> *il riscaldamento a pavimento e' una stronzata totale....per riscaldarte casa, dal momento che lo accendi ce mette 3 giorni, quando ormai devi partire per un viaggetto...*:mrgreen:
> 
> per non parlare del caldo concentrato in basso alle gambe che crea problemi circolatori, flebiti e cazzate varie...
> 
> ...


Senti a me, il riscaldamento a pannelli è progettato per andare SEMPRE 24H, o comunque con spegnimenti minimi grazie alla maggior inerzia termica del massetto.
Tu dirai, dove sta il vantaggi, e le spese dove vanno a finire??
L'impianto funziona con acqua a bassa temperatura (di solito 32/35°C), che abbinato ad una bella caldaia a condensazione (che ottiene la sua massima efficienza lavorando alle basse temperature, non sto qui a spiegarti il perchè), hai un enorme risparmio che compensa di molto, ma di molto, il maggior costo sostenuto facendo andare l'impianto 24H. Ancora meglio se, il riscaldamento dell'acqua, lo fai tramite pompa di calore (sia essa geotermia o acqua di falda) dove, ti garantisco, il risparmio si fa veramente pesante.
L'impianto a pannelli NON E' PROGETTATO per avere accensioni e spegnimenti di un'impianto tradizionale, sia esso a radiatori, fan coi, etc.
Sul fatto del problema alle gambe è vero quello che dici, ma era un problema degli impianti di una volta, dove il basso isolamento termico della struttura ti obbligava a sovradimensionare gli impianti con i rischi da te descritti, ora non più, fidati.


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Scusa. Sai qualcosa di come funziona qui?no quindi di cosa parli?


e come deve funzionare li' se non come anche qui, de su e de giu'?....:mrgreen:

che ce rimane tuo cuggino in UK a gestirte gratis la baracca che compreresti?...:mrgreen:


----------



## Homer (9 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e certo lo lasci sempre acceso e bon...:mrgreen:
> 
> cujun e pure il raffrescamento estivo fai senza ritrovarte la casa allagata per la condensa?
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Per quello esistono i deumidificatori. Lo sa anche Bertoldo che se raffreschi con in pavimenti devi ASSOLUTAMENTE deumidificare.


----------



## Caciottina (9 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e come deve funzionare li' se non come anche qui, de su e de giu'?....:mrgreen:
> 
> che ce rimane tuo cuggino in UK a gestirte gratis la baracca che compreresti?...:mrgreen:


mah...
che ignorante che sei.
vabbe dai ti lascio alle tue convinzioni.....


----------



## free (9 Aprile 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Senti a me, il riscaldamento a pannelli è progettato per andare SEMPRE 24H, o comunque con spegnimenti minimi grazie alla maggior inerzia termica del massetto.
> Tu dirai, dove sta il vantaggi, e le spese dove vanno a finire??
> L'impianto funziona con acqua a bassa temperatura (di solito 32/35°C), che abbinato ad una bella caldaia a condensazione (che ottiene la sua massima efficienza lavorando alle basse temperature, non sto qui a spiegarti il perchè), hai un enorme risparmio che compensa di molto, ma di molto, il maggior costo sostenuto facendo andare l'impianto 24H. Ancora meglio se, il riscaldamento dell'acqua, lo fai tramite pompa di calore (sia essa geotermia o acqua di falda) dove, ti garantisco, il risparmio si fa veramente pesante.
> L'impianto a pannelli NON E' PROGETTATO per avere accensioni e spegnimenti di un'impianto tradizionale, sia esso a radiatori, fan coi, etc.
> Sul fatto del problema alle gambe è vero quello che dici, ma era un problema degli impianti di una volta, dove il basso isolamento termico della struttura ti obbligava a sovradimensionare gli impianti con i rischi da te descritti, ora non più, fidati.



quoto
e che io sappia gli inverter non riescono a riscaldare quando la temperatura scende di parecchio


----------



## disincantata (9 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> infatti io richiedo e cazzarola ripsondetemi.
> si puo fare il mutuo in un paese e comprare casa in un altro?


No!


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> oh madonna!:mrgreen:
> 
> ma possibile che se il prossimo non fa esattamente come faresti tu è pirla?? sempre??


che bella coppia de pirla che fate pero'...:mrgreen:

te da torino o giu' di li' comprate na' casa in salento (manco in Uk), da affittare e poi vediamo sul campo il vostro genio dove ce l'avete...

io dico in culo...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Aprile 2014)

Non so come siate giunti a parlare di sistemi di riscaldamento  partendo da caparre  per case ma poco importa  Salve


----------



## Homer (9 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> quoto
> e che io sappia gli inverter non riescono a riscaldare quando la temperatura scende di parecchio


Esatto, lìefficienza cala in quanto con determinate condizioni igrometriche (nei mesi invernali), le pompe di calore (aria/acqua), hanno frequenti sbrinamenti della batteria di condensazione, per cui i rendimenti (in gergo COP) scendo parecchio.


----------



## Homer (9 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non so come siate giunti a parlare di sistemi di riscaldamento  partendo da caparre  per case ma poco importa  Salve



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Hai ragione. W l'OT


----------



## free (9 Aprile 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Esatto, lìefficienza cala in quanto con determinate condizioni igrometriche (nei mesi invernali), le pompe di calore (aria/acqua), hanno frequenti sbrinamenti della batteria di condensazione, per cui i rendimenti (in gergo COP) scendo parecchio.



mi stai incantando, adoro i tecnici preparati


----------



## JON (9 Aprile 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Senti a me, il riscaldamento a pannelli è progettato per andare SEMPRE 24H, o comunque con spegnimenti minimi grazie alla maggior inerzia termica del massetto.
> Tu dirai, dove sta il vantaggi, e le spese dove vanno a finire??
> L'impianto funziona con acqua a bassa temperatura (di solito 32/35°C), che abbinato ad una bella caldaia a condensazione (che ottiene la sua massima efficienza lavorando alle basse temperature, non sto qui a spiegarti il perchè), hai un enorme risparmio che compensa di molto, ma di molto, il maggior costo sostenuto facendo andare l'impianto 24H. Ancora meglio se, il riscaldamento dell'acqua, lo fai tramite pompa di calore (sia essa geotermia o acqua di falda) dove, ti garantisco, il risparmio si fa veramente pesante.
> L'impianto a pannelli NON E' PROGETTATO per avere accensioni e spegnimenti di un'impianto tradizionale, sia esso a radiatori, fan coi, etc.
> Sul fatto del problema alle gambe è vero quello che dici, ma era un problema degli impianti di una volta, dove il basso isolamento termico della struttura ti obbligava a sovradimensionare gli impianti con i rischi da te descritti, ora non più, fidati.


E' vero, credo sia la tipologia di impianto migliore visti i costi delle varie fonti energetiche del nostro paese. A pavimento, al momento, è l'impianto ideale. C'è chi oltre la caldaia abbina un termocamino e simili.


----------



## Caciottina (9 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> quoto
> e che io sappia gli inverter non riescono a riscaldare quando la temperatura scende di parecchio


mia cara di torino. io ho vissuto un po ad orbassano....non un gran posto to be honest


----------



## Ultimo (9 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh ti è andata così...
> Perchè non volesti essere dipendente della regione no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Ma ti dicesti...io voglio lavorare per davvero...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



In effetti non sai quanti soldi di muratura idraulica ecc ecc ho risparmiato e risparmio. :rotfl::mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (9 Aprile 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Senti a me, il riscaldamento a pannelli è progettato per andare SEMPRE 24H, o comunque con spegnimenti minimi grazie alla maggior inerzia termica del massetto.
> Tu dirai, dove sta il vantaggi, e le spese dove vanno a finire??
> L'impianto funziona con acqua a bassa temperatura (di solito 32/35°C), che abbinato ad una bella caldaia a condensazione (che ottiene la sua massima efficienza lavorando alle basse temperature, non sto qui a spiegarti il perchè), hai un enorme risparmio che compensa di molto, ma di molto, il maggior costo sostenuto facendo andare l'impianto 24H. Ancora meglio se, il riscaldamento dell'acqua, lo fai tramite pompa di calore (sia essa geotermia o acqua di falda) dove, ti garantisco, il risparmio si fa veramente pesante.
> L'impianto a pannelli NON E' PROGETTATO per avere accensioni e spegnimenti di un'impianto tradizionale, sia esso a radiatori, fan coi, etc.
> Sul fatto del problema alle gambe è vero quello che dici, ma era un problema degli impianti di una volta, dove il basso isolamento termico della struttura ti obbligava a sovradimensionare gli impianti con i rischi da te descritti, ora non più, fidati.



Bravo Homer,e'cosi' x certo,perche'la gemella della mia futura casa e'abitata da un'amico,che mi ha detto che con 26-27 gradi dell'acqua,in casa ci sono 18-19 gradi...quello che tengo ora nell'attuale casa..ma conl'acqua a 60 gradi.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no, solo il kinder cereali



E ammia piace la svizzera. ohh la suocera mi sono fatto. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## JON (9 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non so come siate giunti a parlare di sistemi di riscaldamento  partendo da caparre  per case ma poco importa  Salve


E infatti Viola s'è data....


----------



## free (9 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> mia cara di torino. io ho vissuto un po ad orbassano....non un gran posto to be honest



non sono di torino
...troppo grossa per una provinciale come me:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (9 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> cosa significa "tirisca" ...
> 
> ...



Tirisca significa tedesca. 

Dialetto siciliano.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> grazie a tutti, per me restare a casa con mia madre significa comunque non riuscire a mettermi i soldi da parte per una caparra, andandomene ci guadagnerei in salute e così mio figlio.
> e non è parlare male di lei, è solo che i rapporti si sono fatti talmente tesi, che una convivenza è diventata intollerabile, tanto che anche mia sorella che vive con noi sta per andare via, la differenza è che lei non essendo ne uscita e di conseguenza rientrata, non da nulla a mia madre, per il principio che una volta che sei fuori, quando rientri specie con un figlio lo fai alle mie condizioni che sono: nessuno viene a casa perchè è mia, partecipi in proporzione al tuo stipendio (giusto secondo me quando lo si fa tutti) e visto che stai a casa mia io ho il diritto di intromettermi in tutto.
> 
> io, mia madre e mio padre quando era ancora vivo abbiamo sempre avuto un buonissimo rapporto, loro si sono sempre fidati di me e ci hanno cresciuto con ottimi principi, adesso mia madre è cambiata, probabilmente il fatto che io mi sia separata per lei da una parte è stato un sollievo visto comunque il mio ex marito, allo stesso tempo forse però la morte di mio padre, le conseguenze, il dolore ed il rancore l'hanno indurita e non riesce più ad avere un confronto... con lei se si inizia una discussione, si finisce sempre per litigare perchè proprio non ascolta le ragioni, solo le sue sono giuste, ognuno di noi passa periodi no, io lo sto passando ora e magari proprio per questo non riesco più a ritrovare con lei la sintonia di un tempo, e si, mi dispiace lasciarla sola ora che anche mia sorella andrà via, ma mio fratello ad esempio che è fuori da circa 4 anni gode di benefici che ne io ne mia sorella godiamo e la risposta di mia madre è che lei con i suoi soldi ci fa quello che le pare.
> ...


Direi che per ora se trovi un affitto ti conviene, possibilità di fido ed extra fido dalla banca per coprire il 20% ( anche se. Poi ti costerà un'occhio in interessi ) oppure possibilità ( ma dipende dal tuo reddito mensile) di trovare un finanziamento per il restante 20%


----------



## free (9 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non so come siate giunti a parlare di sistemi di riscaldamento  partendo da caparre  per case ma poco importa  Salve



perchè così la Viola potrà eventualmente scassare i maroni al locatore con cognizione di causa, se sente freddo!


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Senti a me, il riscaldamento a pannelli è progettato per andare SEMPRE 24H, o comunque con spegnimenti minimi grazie alla maggior inerzia termica del massetto.
> Tu dirai, dove sta il vantaggi, e le spese dove vanno a finire??
> L'impianto funziona con acqua a bassa temperatura (di solito 32/35°C), che abbinato ad una bella caldaia a condensazione (che ottiene la sua massima efficienza lavorando alle basse temperature, non sto qui a spiegarti il perchè), hai un enorme risparmio che compensa di molto, ma di molto, il maggior costo sostenuto facendo andare l'impianto 24H. Ancora meglio se, il riscaldamento dell'acqua, lo fai tramite pompa di calore (sia essa geotermia o acqua di falda) dove, ti garantisco, il risparmio si fa veramente pesante.
> L'impianto a pannelli NON E' PROGETTATO per avere accensioni e spegnimenti di un'impianto tradizionale, sia esso a radiatori, fan coi, etc.
> Sul fatto del problema alle gambe è vero quello che dici, ma era un problema degli impianti di una volta, dove il basso isolamento termico della struttura ti obbligava a sovradimensionare gli impianti con i rischi da te descritti, ora non più, fidati.


Va che lo so che deve funzionare h24 e 7/7, la storia della caldaia a condensazione e la pompa geotermica, pero' stai parlando di cifre non indifferenti e non hai risolto anche il raffrescamento estivo perche' t'allaghi casa se ce fai circola' acqua fredda, ma devi piazzare altre macchine tipo i fan coil che uso io o gli split proprio, ed a quel punto eviti tuttisti casini ed usi solo i fancoil...

poi il problema alle gambe non e' risolto ma attenuato e co' le donne incinte se sente ancora...e poi hai anche limitazioni all'uso del parquet che se e' troppo spesso ti fa da barriera per il caldo mandando a puttane i benefici...

riassunto:

ma complicateve sempre la vita anziche' semplificarvela chemmenefotte a me...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (9 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> che bella coppia de pirla che fate pero'...:mrgreen:
> 
> te da torino o giu' di li' comprate na' casa in salento (manco in Uk), da affittare e poi vediamo sul campo il vostro genio dove ce l'avete...
> 
> ...



parla con chi ne sa
tratta con chi ne ha

...prego:mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> perchè così la Viola potrà eventualmente scassare i maroni al locatore con cognizione di causa, se sente freddo!


Ma fossi in lei se il locatore vuol pure vendere proporrei un 2O% della caparra trasformata in affitto e il restante 80% all'atto di vendita :mrgreen:


----------



## free (9 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma fossi in lei se il locatore vuol pure vendere proporrei un 2O% della caparra trasformata in affitto e il restante 80% all'atto di vendita :mrgreen:



già detto, affitto con riscatto


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> mah...
> che ignorante che sei.
> vabbe dai ti lascio alle tue convinzioni.....


e dai evangelizza er volgo....

in Uk ce stanno le agenzie che te gestiscono gli affitti gratis?...

ma come so' bòni in Uk mica come quei bastardi nel resto der monno...

tutti in Uk a fa' affari...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (9 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> stando invece 25/30 anni in affitto non ti puo' capitare perche' t'arricchisci...



Non so se ti arricchisci 
ma di certo non hai nulla da perdere ...

poi voglio di io ho già dato e già pagato 
a 45anni o anche 40 non mi metterei più a stipulare 
mutui che magari non riesco manco a godermi più la roba ...
a questo punto metto via per pupetto ...


----------



## Caciottina (9 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e dai evangelizza er volgo....
> 
> in Uk ce stanno le agenzie che te gestiscono gli affitti gratis?...
> 
> ...


ma non sono sicura che ssiano nozioni cabili da un cervelletto ridotto e limitato come il tuo.
cmq, basta che sei convinto tu di star trattando con delle pirla.....cazzi tuoi, vecio.


----------



## Homer (9 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Va che lo so che deve funzionare h24 e 7/7, la storia della caldaia a condensazione e la pompa geotermica, pero' stai parlando di cifre non indifferenti e non hai risolto anche il raffrescamento estivo perche' t'allaghi casa se ce fai circola' acqua fredda, ma devi piazzare altre macchine tipo i fan coil che uso io o gli split proprio, ed a quel punto eviti tuttisti casini ed usi solo i fancoil...
> 
> poi il problema alle gambe non e' risolto ma attenuato e co' le donne incinte se sente ancora...e poi hai anche limitazioni all'uso del parquet che se e' troppo spesso ti fa da barriera per il caldo mandando a puttane i benefici...
> 
> ...


Ti ho spiegato nel post precedente, che il problema del raffrescamento lo elimini installando un deumidificatore utilizzando la stessa acqua refrigerata che utilizzi per i pannelli a pavimento. Ad oggi, i deumidificatori hanno anche funzione di VMC (acronimo di Ventilazione Meccanica Controllata), che, oltre a deumidificarti l'appartamento, ti rinnovano l'aria. Parlo così per fare innamorare Free :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (9 Aprile 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Non so se ti arricchisci
> ma di certo non hai nulla da perdere ...
> 
> poi voglio di io ho già dato e già pagato
> ...



Ho una richiesta da farti, ma mi sento in imbarazzo, posso?


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Per quello esistono i deumidificatori. Lo sa anche Bertoldo che se raffreschi con in pavimenti devi ASSOLUTAMENTE deumidificare.


e grazie apposta dicevo che per eliminare la condensa e non ritrovarti la casa allagata hai bisogno di altre macchine, pero' un conto e' camminare su un pavimento caldo un altro e' su un pavimento freddo...

fai gioca' un bambino per terra e poi vediamo quanto ce mette per ammalarsi...



senza conta' la criticita' assurda della regolazione delle sonde e dei termostati per gestire la deumidificazione e che basta un cazzen per sballarse e ritrovarse appunto la casa allagata...

ripeto:

non fate la cazzata di mettere un impianto del genere anche per il raffrescamento perche' non avete idea dei casini assurdi in cui vi infilate e percio' nun date retta ad Homer che magari li vende o li installa e ve deve frega' solo soldi...

Homer cuntent' dello spot?...


----------



## lunaiena (9 Aprile 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Ti ho spiegato nel post precedente, che il problema del raffrescamento lo elimini installando un deumidificatore utilizzando la stessa acqua refrigerata che utilizzi per i pannelli a pavimento. Ad oggi, i deumidificatori hanno anche funzione di VMC (acronimo di Ventilazione Meccanica Controllata), che, oltre a deumidificarti l'appartamento, ti rinnovano l'aria. Parlo così per fare innamorare Free :rotfl::rotfl:



Il prossimo anno devo ristritturare casa se tutto va bene...
chiedero due dritte per farla classe AAAAAAAA


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> già detto, affitto con riscatto


Ammetto non mi son letta tutto il 3D tNto nel mezzo chissà che argomento avete toccato :carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma non sono sicura che ssiano nozioni cabili da un cervelletto ridotto e limitato come il tuo.
> cmq, basta che sei convinto tu di star trattando con delle pirla.....cazzi tuoi, vecio.


se pensi che ti gestisca qualcuno gratis gli affitti eventuali, sei il cliente ideale per le uanna marchi de turno...

fa' come te pare, che tanto lo sai che poi me diverto co' i cujun'...

e nun cambia' nick, me racumandi...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Homer (9 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e grazie apposta dicevo che per eliminare la condensa e non ritrovarti la casa allagata hai bisogno di altre macchine, pero' un conto e' camminare su un pavimento caldo un altro e' su un pavimento freddo...
> 
> fai gioca' un bambino per terra e poi vediamo quanto ce mette per ammalarsi...
> 
> ...


Non li vendo.....non li installo......li progetto e senza essere presuntuoso, qualcosa più di te penso di sapere. Parlo perchè so di cosa sto parlando

Non iniziare a dire che progetto di merda.....:rotfl::rotfl:


Staimo andanto palesemente OT, scusa VIOLA


----------



## lunaiena (9 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho una richiesta da farti, ma mi sento in imbarazzo, posso?


perche no?
è porno ?


----------



## Caciottina (9 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> se pensi che ti gestisca qualcuno gratis gli affitti eventuali, sei il cliente ideale per le uanna marchi de turno...
> 
> fa' come te pare, che tanto lo sai che poi me diverto co' i cujun'...
> 
> ...


ma chi ti si incula non ce lo metti?
se tu sei convinto di quello che dici, fai bene cosi....non sto certo io qui a speigatrti come funziona, perche a dioffernmza tua io vivo qui, voglio comoprare casa e mi sto informando da almeno un anno. 
quindi si mi sono informata anche con le agnezie che si occuperebbero di gestirmi e affittarmi casa e sei talmente ignorante da non sapere che la percentuale che si prende l agenzia non gliela pago io in tempi di buona, ma gliela pagano gli affittuari. io pago una quota minina annuale. siccome le ganezie fanno le valutazioni, non si prendono case che resterebbero infattitte. qui il problema degli affitti non c'e'.
le case si affittano tutte.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Aprile 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> perche no?
> è porno ?



:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: ma quale porno :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Vorrei essere il primo zio ( non dico il solo ma... vabbè) virtuale del pupetto. Vorrei essere io ( di nascosto) a insegnargli a sputazzare :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Si? daiii... :bacio::bacio::bacio::bacio:


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Non li vendo.....non li installo......li progetto e senza essere presuntuoso, qualcosa più di te penso di sapere. Parlo perchè so di cosa sto parlando
> 
> Non iniziare a dire che progetto di merda.....:rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


vabbe' li progetti, ma poi ad installarli ed a manutenerli nel tempo col problema delle sonde varie te vojo...:rotfl:

tanto chi se ritrova co' la casa allagata ce fa un bell'acquario e passa la paura...

ribadisco che un impianto del genere e' una hahata assurda e salvo solo, ma non per i costi, la pompa geotermica che pure co' i fan coil pero' e' uno spettacolo .....

TIE'...


----------



## Caciottina (9 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: ma quale porno :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> Vorrei essere il primo zio ( non dico il solo ma... vabbè) virtuale del pupetto. Vorrei essere io ( di nascosto) a insegnargli a sputazzare :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> Si? daiii... :bacio::bacio::bacio::bacio:


ma la signora tua moglie, lo sa che ti stai facendo una nuova parallela famiglia a sua insaputa?
figlia nuova (io), moglie nuova(sienne), nipoti nuovi(il piccolo lunoieno), serelle nuove (sbri)


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma chi ti si incula non ce lo metti?
> se tu sei convinto di quello che dici, fai bene cosi....non sto certo io qui a speigatrti come funziona, perche a dioffernmza tua io vivo qui, voglio comoprare casa e mi sto informando da almeno un anno.
> quindi si mi sono informata anche con le agnezie che si occuperebbero di gestirmi e affittarmi casa e sei talmente ignorante da non sapere che la percentuale che si prende l agenzia non gliela pago io in tempi di buona, ma gliela pagano gli affittuari. io pago una quota minina annuale. siccome le ganezie fanno le valutazioni, non si prendono case che resterebbero infattitte. qui il problema degli affitti non c'e'.
> le case si affittano tutte.


ue' genio se da un affitto A devi leva' tu o il tuo inquilino X a te sempre A-X arriva in saccoccia a differenza di un affitto de na' casa comprata sotto le tue gonadi che te rimarrebbe sempre e comunque A....

complicato?


----------



## Ultimo (9 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma la signora tua moglie, lo sa che ti stai facendo una nuova parallela famiglia a sua insaputa?
> figlia nuova (io), moglie nuova(sienne), nipoti nuovi(il piccolo lunoieno), serelle nuove (sbri)



Noi due dobbiamo fare un discorsetto a quattro occhi..... da papy a figliolosa.


----------



## free (9 Aprile 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Ti ho spiegato nel post precedente, che il problema del raffrescamento lo elimini installando un deumidificatore utilizzando la stessa acqua refrigerata che utilizzi per i pannelli a pavimento. Ad oggi, i deumidificatori hanno anche funzione di VMC (acronimo di Ventilazione Meccanica Controllata), che, oltre a deumidificarti l'appartamento, ti rinnovano l'aria. *Parlo così per fare innamorare Free* :rotfl::rotfl:



oddio!:mrgreen:

però ti confesso che a casa mia ho messo la cara vecchia stufa a legna, una figata per una casa a due piani, risparmio un sacco e non ho alcun problema di umidità, se fuori è qualche grado sopra lo zero la caldaia non si attacca!


----------



## Caciottina (9 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ue' genio se da un affitto A devi leva' tu o il tuo inquilino X a te sempre A-X arriva in saccoccia a differenza di un affitto de na' casa comprata sotto le tue gonadi che te rimarrebbe sempre e comunque A....
> 
> complicato?


scusa, facciamo coi numeri che magari capisci....

(parlo di numeri che conosco, qui in uk. numeri reali. bon tipo quelli di casa mia dove sto ora) se io affitto una casa 

a 1400 pounds al mese (i prezzi qui sono cosi) mi entrano, quanti? 1700-1800 euri al mese extra.
quanto posso spendere di agenzia? 1000 pounds l anno...


non capisco di cosa stai parlando. quei 1700 euri son miei entrano nelle mie tasche. l affittuario paga la percentuale all agenzia.
io che ci perdo?
il mio affitto in italia?
avrei anche uno stipnedio sai....


----------



## Caciottina (9 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Noi due dobbiamo fare un discorsetto a quattro occhi..... da papy a figliolosa.


volentieri caro paposo.
voglio proprio vedere.,....accetto tutto, ti copro volentieri sappilo. basta un leggero aumento della paghetta e la chiudiamo li


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> scusa, facciamo coi numeri che magari capisci....
> 
> (parlo di numeri che conosco, qui in uk. numeri reali. bon tipo quelli di casa mia dove sto ora) se io affitto una casa
> 
> ...


ma sei scema forte allora, nun e' un pettegolezzo...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

la cifra che l'inquilino del piano de sotto (se sta casa l'avessi nella tua citta') non darebbe all'agenzia nun te la pijeresti tu?...no?...ce smeneresti uguale?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (9 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> La convivenza con mia madre sta diventando impossibile, io costretta a dormire con mio figlio dentro una stanza e lei che mette bocca su ogni cosa, anche su come mi vesto...
> a 41 anni ne ho le palle veramente piene, così mi sto cercando una casetta, ma il mio problema è che siccome do i soldi a lei per non poter fare nulla dentro quella camera che io considero a sto punto in affitto, non ho da parte abbastanza per una caparra, visto che di mutuo mi danno l'80% del valore della casa, pur potendo io usufruire di un tasso agevolato ed avendo un contratto a tempo indeterminato statale, allora ho pensato ad un affitto, ma a quel punto la speranza di raccimolare qualcosa per una caparra va a farsi fottere definitivamente, perchè non ce la farei proprio a pagare tutto.
> 
> volevo lasciare qualcosa ad E.
> ...


cara viola, non ho letto tutto quello che ti hanno scritto...mi scuso se ripeto cose già dette.

Da come ti leggo mi sembra che da un lato ci sia la questione economica, di non facile soluzione.
Ma dall'altra ci sia la relazione con tua madre..che pesa almeno quanto la questione economica, forse per alcuni versi di più, perchè quel suo essere richiedente ti "blocca" anche il pensiero di alternative che non siano una fuga fisica da lei.

Io penso che lei rappresenti un problema, col conseguente giramento di palle, non in quanto persona fisica, ma come "persona interiore" che hai dentro tu. Non so se riesco a spiegarmi.
Probabilmente se le parlassi ti direbbe che sei tu a non percepirla nel modo giusto.

La mia mi ha risposto così. Che sono io a percepirla male. E probabilmente è anche vero. Ma è altrettanto vero che la mia percezione è quanto di più reale io possa trovarmi fra le mani. E non sono unicamente io responsabile del mio percepirla in un determinato modo. Anche lei, nella relazione con me, ha il suo carico di responsabilità. Che io non riesco a ben ridistribuire.

Quindi sì, il problema è tuo...tuo nel senso che è dentro di te che la devi accomodare, riconoscendo che per quanto tu possa aver sbagliato e per quanto tu ti possa sentire sbagliata e  in debito, sei comunque tu in prima persona che paghi.
E se lei non è in grado di sostenerti nel modo in cui tu hai bisogno di essere sostenuta, è lei a non saperlo fare, lei che dopo 41 anni non ha ancora capito di cosa ha bisogno sua figlia. 
Forse tu non gliel'hai spiegato, ma forse lei non ti ha guardata.

E non è colpa di nessuno. Ognuno fa quel che può. Ma quando non è abbastanza, non è abbastanza. E non è cattivo riconoscerlo.

Non ho consigli concreti...in realtà...se non che è dentro di te che la relazione con tua madre deve cambiare. 
Sia che tu vada, sia che tu resti.  
E che è vero, tu in questo momento hai bisogno del suo aiuto, ma è altrettanto vero che lei ha deciso di dartelo. 
Perchè in fondo anche lei aveva bisogno della tua presenza...

Forse a volte, anzichè elemosinare l'amore per come lo si vorrebbe, si potrebbe prendere il rispetto che ci si merita o almeno un vaffanculo, ma detto chiaro.
Poi lo dico a te...ma ti capisco veramente bene. 

:abbraccio:


----------



## lunaiena (9 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: ma quale porno :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> Vorrei essere il primo zio ( non dico il solo ma... vabbè) virtuale del pupetto. Vorrei essere io ( di nascosto) a insegnargli a sputazzare :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> Si? daiii... :bacio::bacio::bacio::bacio:


Zio si 
ma sputazzare no però uffi!
io volevo una femminuccia in fondo
i maschietti pure quello fanno?


----------



## Caciottina (9 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma sei scema forte allora, nun e' un pettegolezzo...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Ma quale piano di sotto?


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ma quale piano di sotto?


ma per dire...era n'esempio de 'na casa che hai nella stessa citta' ove stai tu e che puoi gestire comodamente senza ave' bisogno de n'agenzia per riscuotere l'affitto o che ti debba comunicare che perde lo scarico der lavandino  e per fare cio' te frega na' parte de pigione.....:mrgreen:

ma cmq so' chiacchiere inutili perche' a te, da qua, nun te danno un mutuo pe' compra' la' ed abbiamo risolto...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Aprile 2014)

Ciao Viola,

capisco il tuo dilemma. Ho dovuto convivere coi miei genitori per un periodo, ed era oltremodo faticoso. Per usare un eufemismo...

Il mio consiglio è... guarda tuo figlio. Il clima tra te e tua madre è così deteriorato che ci sono liti e gelate e musi e parole acide buttate qua e là?
Tuo figlio le percepisce? Cosa ne pensa lui? Hai provato a buttare lì il discorso e vedere che cosa desidera lui?

Una casa di proprietà da lasciare al proprio figlio è un desiderio comprensibilissimo... ma la serenità e il buon umore valgono di più (secondo me)

Altro consiglio, prenditi tempo. guarda che prezzi ci sono in giro, che cosa potresti permetterti, etc. 

Davvero, mi spiace per a situazione pesante...


----------



## Homer (9 Aprile 2014)

Ma perché sta fissa di lasciare una casa al proprio figlio/a, poi magari gli/le fa pure cagare. Per quanto mi riguarda preferisco mettere da parte risparmi e quando mio figlio si sposerà aiutarlo nell'acquisto della casa che a lui più piace, senza obbligarlo a stare dove, magari, a lui non piace


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Ma perché sta fissa di lasciare una casa al proprio figlio/a, poi magari gli/le fa pure cagare. Per quanto mi riguarda preferisco mettere da parte risparmi e quando mio figlio si sposerà aiutarlo nell'acquisto della casa che a lui più piace, senza obbligarlo a stare dove, magari, a lui non piace


ok vamos co' l'ipotesi alternativa...:mrgreen:

i piani di accumulo capitale, quali e che rendimenti ti generano annualmente?...che voj fa' un conto deposito cosi' te pelano con un bel prelievo stile amato nel 92??o te vanno proprio a puttane se superano i 104k?....:mrgreen:

voj compra' azioni?....voj compra' lingottini?....voj fa' na' bella polizza?....

lo sai che alla fine ce rimetti perche' togliendo i caricamenti te danno le classiche due dita negli occhi?...:mrgreen:

voj fa' bot o cct?...non rischi di arricchirti troppo?...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (9 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> La convivenza con mia madre sta diventando impossibile, io costretta a dormire con mio figlio dentro una stanza e lei che mette bocca su ogni cosa, anche su come mi vesto...
> a 41 anni ne ho le palle veramente piene, così mi sto cercando una casetta, ma il mio problema è che siccome do i soldi a lei per non poter fare nulla dentro quella camera che io considero a sto punto in affitto, non ho da parte abbastanza per una caparra, visto che di mutuo mi danno l'80% del valore della casa, pur potendo io usufruire di un tasso agevolato ed avendo un contratto a tempo indeterminato statale, allora ho pensato ad un affitto, ma a quel punto la speranza di raccimolare qualcosa per una caparra va a farsi fottere definitivamente, perchè non ce la farei proprio a pagare tutto.
> 
> volevo lasciare qualcosa ad E.
> ...


Per darti un consiglio sensato dovrei farti delle domande personali che non so se sia un beme scrivere in chiaro sul forum.    Ma una cosa posso già dirtela: quale è la tua capacità di risparmio? quanto riesci a mettere da parte in un anno?   perchè questa è la base da cui partire per qualsiasi discorso


----------



## Homer (9 Aprile 2014)

Piuttosto li parcheggio in Conti Deposito.


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Piuttosto li parcheggio in Conti Deposito.


capirai...che sforzo...:mrgreen:

e che rischio....fino a manco 104k so' garantiti poi' te li fumano se la banca era grossa, se era na' bancarella pure quelli te fumano....:mrgreen: 

e' un mondo diffizile...auguri vivissimi..

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (9 Aprile 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Piuttosto li parcheggio in Conti Deposito.


le opzioni sono varie,Homer,ma tutto parte da quanti soldi Viola riesce a tenere in tasca ogni mese.

Spero però che gli affitti si siano ribassati un bel pò,rispetto a 5-6 anni fa


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> le opzioni sono varie,Homer,ma tutto parte da quanti soldi Viola riesce a tenere in tasca ogni mese.
> 
> Spero però che gli affitti si siano ribassati un bel pò,rispetto a 5-6 anni fa


un bel po' a milano come a roma non credo proprio...

qualcosina...spiccioli...


----------



## Homer (9 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> capirai...che sforzo...:mrgreen:
> 
> e che rischio....fino a manco 104k so' garantiti poi' te li fumano se la banca era grossa, se era na' bancarella pure quelli te fumano....:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


I 104 sono per conto, li suddividi su più conti, magari cointestato con la moglie in modo che il FIDT è raddoppiato, problema risolto


----------



## lothar57 (9 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> capirai...che sforzo...:mrgreen:
> 
> e che rischio....fino a manco 104k so' garantiti poi' te li fumano se la banca era grossa, se era na' bancarella pure quelli te fumano....:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> I 104 sono per conto, li suddividi su più conti, magari cointestato con la moglie in modo che il FIDT è raddoppiato, problema risolto


e li suddividi pure su piu' conti pero' il codice fiscale e' sempre lo stesso e la copertura garantita e' sempre fino a 104k...:mrgreen:

te servono prestanome..fidati...a trovalli....:mrgreen:

ma comprate el matun'...meno sbattimento...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> in teoria sono garantiti...Stermi se si arrivasse a quel punto li,chi pensi li tirerebbe fuori??e da dove???....


pantalone li tirerebbe fuori mica la banca ormai fallita...pero' so' rogne assurde perche' non te li ridanno subito ma con molta calma e dopo che essersi attaccati a tutti i cavilli possibili ed immaginabili...

ed intanto a te servono i tuoi soldi...


----------



## lothar57 (9 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> pantalone li tirerebbe fuori mica la banca ormai fallita...pero' so' rogne assurde perche' non te li ridanno subito ma con molta calma e dopo che essersi attaccati a tutti i cavilli possibili ed immaginabili...
> 
> ed intanto a te servono i tuoi soldi...



amico io aspetto un rimborso iva di €7000 dal dicembre 2012....pensa te 108000 x cc...non li prendi mai +


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> amico io aspetto un rimborso iva di €7000 dal dicembre 2012....pensa te 108000 x cc...non li prendi mai +


sfondi una porta aperta...:mrgreen:...

tanto piu' che c'e' gente del settore che dice che solo una percentuale dello 0,% e' realmente coperto...il resto boh?

brrrrrrr....


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e certo lo lasci sempre acceso e bon...:mrgreen:
> 
> cujun e pure il raffrescamento estivo fai senza ritrovarte la casa allagata per la condensa?
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Il riscaldamento a pavimento, non a caso, ha senso proprio se lavora H 24.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Aprile 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Senti a me, il riscaldamento a pannelli è progettato per andare SEMPRE 24H, o comunque con spegnimenti minimi grazie alla maggior inerzia termica del massetto.
> Tu dirai, dove sta il vantaggi, e le spese dove vanno a finire??
> L'impianto funziona con acqua a bassa temperatura (di solito 32/35°C), che abbinato ad una bella caldaia a condensazione (che ottiene la sua massima efficienza lavorando alle basse temperature, non sto qui a spiegarti il perchè), hai un enorme risparmio che compensa di molto, ma di molto, il maggior costo sostenuto facendo andare l'impianto 24H. Ancora meglio se, il riscaldamento dell'acqua, lo fai tramite pompa di calore (sia essa geotermia o acqua di falda) dove, ti garantisco, il risparmio si fa veramente pesante.
> L'impianto a pannelli NON E' PROGETTATO per avere accensioni e spegnimenti di un'impianto tradizionale, sia esso a radiatori, fan coi, etc.
> Sul fatto del problema alle gambe è vero quello che dici, ma era un problema degli impianti di una volta, dove il basso isolamento termico della struttura ti obbligava a sovradimensionare gli impianti con i rischi da te descritti, ora non più, fidati.


Ecco.


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il riscaldamento a pavimento, non a caso, ha senso proprio se lavora H 24.


il senso non c'entra un cazzo...:mrgreen:

DEVE stare sempre acceso perche' ha un'inerzia termica enorme di 2-3gg per mandarti in temperatura tutta la casa e non puoi proprio spegnerlo la sera per riaccenderlo la mattina col timer mezz'ora o 1 ora prima che ti alzi...:mrgreen:

ma dimmi te...specie qualche giorno fa, qua a Milano faceva freddo a sprazzi...per es. na' sera se sentiva freddo... ora che e' annato a regime dopo 3 giorni, te sei ritrovato i 23° fuori..:rotfl:

ok,lo spegni...ce mette na' vita pe' raffreddarse....ammazza che caldo bestia....bon, s'e' raffreddata finalmente la casa....cazzo riaccendi che e' ritornato er freddo...ao' pijateve la coperta che qua la storia e' lungaaaaaa...:mrgreen:

Moglie e figli:ao' ma se po' sape' chi cazzo ha avuto l'idea de mette sto sistema del cazzo che riscalda quanno nun serve piu'?;

Marito:Quel cujun' dell'architetto....e chi cazzo ha voluto l'architetto pe' sta casa de merda?percio' nun rompe er cazzo e fatte la borsa dell'acqua carda;

da suicidio...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> il senso non c'entra un cazzo...:mrgreen:
> 
> DEVE stare sempre acceso perche' ha un'inerzia termica enorme di 2-3gg per mandarti in temperatura tutta la casa e non puoi proprio spegnerlo la sera per riaccenderlo la mattina col timer mezz'ora o 1 ora prima che ti alzi...:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Ma lo sai cosa vuol dire H24?


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma lo sai cosa vuol dire H24?


aspettavo a te che me lo insegnassi...:rotfl:

e tu dove l'hai imparato, frequentando i pronto soccorso?....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Spider (9 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> aspettavo a te che me lo insegnassi...:rotfl:
> 
> e tu dove l'hai imparato, frequentando i pronto soccorso?....
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



stermynonno...lascia stare che sei finito in vicolo cieco.


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> stermynonno...lascia stare che sei finito in vicolo cieco.


si?...hai sentito che se sfankulavano i kazzoni degl'architetti e sei arrivato in soccorso della categoria?...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

co' te un geometra e' pure troppo...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> In effetti non sai quanti soldi di muratura idraulica ecc ecc ho risparmiato e risparmio. :rotfl::mrgreen:


Una curiosità...
Ma dato il clima...
Nelle case a Palermo ci sta il riscaldamento?
Quando sono andato a suonare a Cosenza fui ucciso dal clima...ucciso...
Prima del tardo pomeriggio non usavo uscire dall'albergo...minchia...


----------



## Spider (9 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> si?...hai sentito che se sfankulavano i kazzoni degl'architetti e sei arrivato in soccorso della categoria?...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...


potere al popolo...
gli intellettuali li lasciamo navigare.
ma mica è colpa mia se sono un architetto e tu un povero pensionato.
io la tua baracca l'avrei trasformata in una reggia.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> aspettavo a te che me lo insegnassi...:rotfl:
> 
> e tu dove l'hai imparato, frequentando i pronto soccorso?....
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Eh. Quindi sai che non è che muori di caldo con l'escursione termica, muori di caldo se non sai come adoperare l'impianto e cronotermostato annesso.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> amico io aspetto un rimborso iva di €7000 dal dicembre 2012....pensa te 108000 x cc...non li prendi mai +


AHAHAHAHAHAAHAH...
Stato cialtrone...

Lo Stato chiede quando mi versi l'IVA?

E l'imprenditore...
Quando tu mi paghi le fatture...

68 miliardi di euro che gli impresari hanno di credito verso lo Stato...


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAAHAH...
> Stato cialtrone...
> 
> Lo Stato chiede quando mi versi l'IVA?
> ...


Le banche.


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> potere al popolo...
> gli intellettuali li lasciamo navigare.
> ma mica è colpa mia se sono un architetto e tu un povero pensionato.
> io la tua baracca l'avrei trasformata in una reggia.


Io la mia baracca me la so' ristrutturata personalmente e mejo che se l'avessi architettata te che nun sai manco tene' na' cazzuola in mano figurate a farte tutti gl'impianti&C......:rotfl:

altra occasione persa p'evitarte n'artra figura de merda, archite'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh. Quindi sai che non è che muori di caldo con l'escursione termica, muori di caldo se non sai come adoperare l'impianto e cronotermostato annesso.


Ma gliel'ho già detto...
Ma sai com'è fatto lui...no?
Mette le mani sul pianoforte e vien fuori cacofonia...
dice che il pianoforte è scordato no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> potere al popolo...
> gli intellettuali li lasciamo navigare.
> *ma mica è colpa mia se sono un architetto *e tu un povero pensionato.
> io la tua baracca l'avrei trasformata in una reggia.


Certo che lo è. Ma tu sei per sta robaccia moderna, oppure per il vecchio stile classico che non muore mai?


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Io la mia baracca me la so' ristrutturata personalmente e mejo che se l'avessi architettata te che nun sai manco tene' na' cazzuola in mano figurate a farte tutti gl'impianti&C......:rotfl:
> 
> altra occasione persa p'evitarte n'artra figura de merda, archite'...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Chissà che robaccia....alla terona via....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Io la mia baracca me la so' ristrutturata personalmente e mejo che se l'avessi architettata te che nun sai manco tene' na' cazzuola in mano figurate a farte tutti gl'impianti&C......:rotfl:
> 
> altra occasione persa p'evitarte n'artra figura de merda, archite'...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Come il vicino barese....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Poi si è incazzato perchè sono arrivati i vigili...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Lui manco sapeva che ci vuole il permesso del comune....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
E chiede a me che cosa volevano da lui...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh. Quindi sai che non è che muori di caldo con l'escursione termica, muori di caldo se non sai come adoperare l'impianto e cronotermostato annesso.


e come lo adoperi l'impianto ed il cronotermostato se sei sfasato pe' l'inerzia termica?...:mrgreen:

hai 23° fuori e qualcuno in meno sul pavimento e per te va bene..quando non te ne servono proprio.:mrgreen:

minchia...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

poi quando finalmente s'e' raffreddato, fuori fa freddo e devi riscalda', ma ce vole una paio de giorni per ritorna' a regime...

cacata assurda...

con i fan coil in 10 minuti a manetta sei gia' con gli ambienti al caldo e te raffreschi l'estate co' la stessa macchinetta..

il massimo della comodita'...:mrgreen:


----------



## Spider (9 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Certo che lo è. Ma tu sei per sta robaccia moderna, oppure per il vecchio stile classico che non muore mai?


io sono per il razionalismo.
adoro Mies Van De Rohe e Le corBusier, Gropius
anche se sono sempre stato affascinato da Gaudì e dalla sua scuola.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> io sono per il razionalismo.
> adoro Mies Van De Rohe e Le corBusier, Gropius
> anche se sono sempre stato affascinato da Gaudì e dalla sua scuola.


Vabbè, insomma robaccia.


----------



## Minerva (9 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> io sono per il razionalismo.
> adoro Mies Van De Rohe e Le corBusier, Gropius
> anche se sono sempre stato affascinato da Gaudì e dalla sua scuola.


sei stato a barcellona?


----------



## Spider (9 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, insomma robaccia.



ecco, vuoi litigare.
robaccia?
non dirmi che non capisci l'arte moderna, con la solita scusa...
e in fondo non ci capisci un cazzo?
per te una Madonna deve essere una Madonna...con tanto di veli e lustro celeste....
Picasso ti piace?


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ecco, vuoi litigare.
> robaccia?
> non dirmi che non capisci l'arte moderna, con la solita scusa...
> e in fondo non ci capisci un cazzo?
> ...


No. Però guarda che bello, dai:







Con magari al posto di quello scheletro sullo sfondo il trofeo di qualche utente abbattutto...


----------



## Spider (9 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sei stato a barcellona?



si, in anni alterni.
prima e dopo la profonda trasformazione.
Una città che mi piace,
la vanità di pensare di poter far tutto.
Gaudì poi è fantastico...un visinario.
nessuno in architettura ha fatto quello che ha fatto lui.
come Van Gogh nella pittura,
 esseri soli.
inimitabili.
mi piacciono le città borderline...


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ecco, vuoi litigare.
> robaccia?
> non dirmi che non capisci l'arte moderna, con la solita scusa...
> e in fondo non ci capisci un cazzo?
> ...


azz...solo a senti' nomina' na' cazzuola te sei dato...:rotfl:

ne hai pijata mai una in mano pe' sbajo in vita tua o sei pure tu 'no zimbello sui cantieri?...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## @lex (9 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No. Però guarda che bello, dai:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fa veramente cacare....troppa roba


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No. Però guarda che bello, dai:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quale?  di scheletri ne vedo tre, e ci sono pure le corna


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> quale?  di scheletri ne vedo tre, e ci sono pure le corna


Del più grande. Le corna effettivamente ci stanno BENISSIMO.


----------



## Minerva (9 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> si, in anni alterni.
> prima e dopo la profonda trasformazione.
> Una città che mi piace,
> la vanità di pensare di poter far tutto.
> ...


non potevi definirlo meglio


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> quale?  di scheletri ne vedo tre, e ci sono pure le corna


e' orgoglio di status...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Spider (9 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No. Però guarda che bello, dai:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




bellissimo!!!!
veramente..
è un interno di Gaudì, 
sicuro.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e' orgoglio di status...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



ti vedrei bene in quello appollaiato, pronto al balzo felino


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ti vedrei bene in quello appollaiato, pronto al balzo felino


Sì sì, #nonnostronzo impagliato ci starebbe benissimo, magari vicino al sarcofago di Minni.


----------



## @lex (9 Aprile 2014)

l'unica cosa bella di quella stanza è il lampadario.


----------



## @lex (9 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì sì, #nonnostronzo impagliato ci starebbe benissimo, magari vicino al sarcofago di Minni.


e tu sul servo muto come uno spaventapasseri


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ti vedrei bene in quello appollaiato, pronto al balzo felino


Pronto al balzo felino pe' scappa' da quella casa de merda...:mrgreen:

manco li cani...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## @lex (9 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Pronto al balzo felino pe' scappa' da quella casa de merda...:mrgreen:
> 
> manco li cani...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Puttana troia vacca sono d'accordo co' 'sto qui....me menerebbe


----------



## Spider (9 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Pronto al balzo felino pe' scappa' da quella casa de merda...:mrgreen:
> 
> manco li cani...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


stermy, stermy...

finestre stile inglese con i riquadri ai vetri, da dovi guardi l'autostrada?

non essere invidioso, su.
posso anche capire che non puoi capire.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> stermy, stermy...
> 
> finestre stile inglese con i riquadri ai vetri, da dovi guardi l'autostrada?
> 
> ...



ma il tavolo è in radica o marmo? veramente notevole


----------



## Minerva (9 Aprile 2014)

certo non ci vivrei .per quello adoro il minimalismo


----------



## Innominata (9 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ecco, vuoi litigare.
> robaccia?
> non dirmi che non capisci l'arte moderna, con la solita scusa...
> e in fondo non ci capisci un cazzo?
> ...


Per l'appunto voi artisti e che la sapete lunga, perché non mi date una mano? Devo cercare una copertina per un corso sulla storia-filosofia-psicodinamica del lavoro. Roba Dada e costruttivista mi piacerebbe molto, Lozowick mi attira ma e' troppo diretto. Tatlin? Mi aiutate? Viola, scusa! In fondo stiamo ( alcuni) trasportando cose belle nella tua casa


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo non ci vivrei .per quello adoro il minimalismo


Per spendere meno, più che altro.


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> stermy, stermy...
> 
> finestre stile inglese con i riquadri ai vetri, da dovi guardi l'autostrada?
> 
> ...


ma quanno schiatti fatte seppelli' in un mausoleo simile, tanto te sei gia' ambientato co' quello stile de merda e da svuota cantine...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## free (9 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo non ci vivrei .per quello adoro il minimalismo



a me piace mischiare qualche pezzo antico col moderno
ad es. in salotto ho la cassapanca con le zampe:singleeye: e 3 divani moderni uno diverso dall'altro
o il fratino con accanto le sedie di Mackintosh
poi in cima alla scala di marmo rosa ho messo un quadro di un santo illuminato dall'altro, sembra una chiesa:mrgreen:
tanto sono semplice io quanto la mia casa è un po' fuori di testa:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> a me piace mischiare qualche pezzo antico col moderno
> ad es. in salotto ho la cassapanca con le zampe:singleeye: e 3 divani moderni uno diverso dall'altro
> o il fratino con accanto le sedie di Mackintosh
> poi in cima alla scala di marmo rosa ho messo un quadro di un santo illuminato dall'altro, sembra una chiesa:mrgreen:
> tanto sono semplice io quanto la mia casa è un po' fuori di testa:mrgreen:


Ti amo e voglio vivere con te.


----------



## Spider (9 Aprile 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Per l'appunto voi artisti e che la sapete lunga, perché non mi date una mano? Devo cercare una copertina per un corso sulla storia-filosofia-psicodinamica del lavoro. Roba Dada e costruttivista mi piacerebbe molto, Lozowick mi attira ma e' troppo diretto. Tatlin? Mi aiutate? Viola, scusa! In fondo stiamo ( alcuni) trasportando cose belle nella tua casa


cosi di getto ti direi di lasciare perdere con il costruttivismo,
in fondo relegato ad uno specifico periodo.
in tatlin c'è il riscatto di tutta una nazione!!!
non che non abbia dato risultati.
hai mai pensato ad una foto semplice, semplice di Chaplin  
 nella catena di montaggio,
o ad una foto all'uscita della fabbrica mirafiori?


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

io a quell'embriago svalvolato de Gaudi' preferisco Coppede'...


----------



## Minerva (9 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> *a me piace mischiare qualche pezzo antico col moderno*
> ad es. in salotto ho la cassapanca con le zampe:singleeye: e 3 divani moderni uno diverso dall'altro
> o il fratino con accanto le sedie di Mackintosh
> poi in cima alla scala di marmo rosa ho messo *un quadro di un santo illuminato dall'altro, sembra una chiesa*:mrgreen:
> tanto sono semplice io quanto la mia casa è un po' fuori di testa:mrgreen:


ottimo, pochi ma veramente belli e originali......oddio il santo mi iinquieta:rotfl:


----------



## free (9 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti amo e voglio vivere con te.



bè forse la descrizione non rende bene l'idea, bisognerebbe vederla:singleeye:


----------



## Spider (9 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma quanno schiatti fatte seppelli' in un mausoleo simile, tanto te sei gia' ambientato co' quello stile de merda e da svuota cantine...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



scommetto che c'hai le mattonelle 33x33 cm.
color cotto.


----------



## Minerva (9 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> io a quell'embriago svalvolato de Gaudi' preferisco Coppede'...


ha lavorato anche qui a genova


----------



## Spider (9 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> bè forse la descrizione non rende bene l'idea, bisognerebbe vederla:singleeye:



faccela vedere, allora!


----------



## free (9 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ottimo, pochi ma veramente belli e originali.....*.oddio il santo mi iinquieta*:rotfl:



in effetti ero un po' titubante, però non sapevo dove metterlo:mrgreen:

pensa che avevo anche il divano tre posti di le corbusier in pelle bianca:singleeye:, ma si è rovinato e l'ho messo in ufficio, ricoperto
però mi è rimasta la poltroncina, che è in camera da letto, bellissima


----------



## Spider (9 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ha lavorato anche qui a genova


si , ma questa è Roma...
comunque non sono paragonabili.
da una parte esercizio di stile,
 dall'altra i fuoco, la passione dell'artista.


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> scommetto che c'hai le mattonelle 33x33 cm.
> color cotto.


tutto parquet...t'e' annata male...

e l'impianto a pavimento sarebbe stata n'artra stronzata che solo tu potresti fa....archite'...


----------



## Innominata (9 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> cosi di getto ti direi di lasciare perdere con il costruttivismo,
> in fondo relegato ad uno specifico periodo.
> in tatlin c'è il riscatto di tutta una nazione!!!
> non che non abbia dato risultati.
> ...


Si, ma volevo intendere anche altro. Il vissuto interno del lavoro, come il lavoro lavora dentro un individuo, dentro il suo cervello, negli oggetti della sua vita. In fondo parlo anche di Freud (che diceva che nei fondamenti interni l'uomo odia il lavoro) e dei tanathofori ( chi porta le opere della morte in senso relazionale) nei gruppi di lavoro. Insomma storia dell 'Uomo, dalla cacciata dall'Eden, momento in cui fu detto: sarai costretto a guadagnarti il pane, con il sudore della fronte. E che dici dei due lavori diversi di Marta e Maria? Una sfaccendava per accogliere Gesù, l'altra ascoltava e spargeva unguenti mentre imparava...


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

Oppure il fantastico Terragni...questa e' casa Rustici a Milano in corso Sempione e Terragni la realizzo' nel 1934....

sembra come freschezza di progetto, di pochi decenni fa...


----------



## Innominata (9 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> in effetti ero un po' titubante, però non sapevo dove metterlo:mrgreen:
> 
> pensa che avevo anche il divano tre posti di le corbusier in pelle bianca:singleeye:, ma si è rovinato e l'ho messo in ufficio, ricoperto
> però mi è rimasta la poltroncina, che è in camera da letto, bellissima


JB non ti tradirà mai, credo:sonar:


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> si , ma questa è Roma...
> comunque non sono paragonabili.
> da una parte esercizio di stile,
> dall'altra i fuoco, la passione dell'artista.


cazzate....da una parte no' svalvolato alcolizzato senz'altro, dall'altra colleghi coevi come Coppede' e Terragni per es... che spaccavano er culo ai passeri...

le sue cagate so' fenomeni da baraccone del cazzo...fanno folklore, gli altri hanno fatto scuola...:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ha lavorato anche qui a genova


e ci credo...comunque il quartiere Coppede' a Roma e' una super figata...

altro che quelle pacchianate assurde di quel pirlone...:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (9 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> *si , ma questa è Roma.*..
> comunque non sono paragonabili.
> da una parte esercizio di stile,
> dall'altra i fuoco, la passione dell'artista.


pensavo milano:mrgreen:
certo che non c'è paragone ma non mi meraviglio sterminator lo preferisca


----------



## free (9 Aprile 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> JB non ti tradirà mai, credo:sonar:



mi sa che non l'hai inquadrato bene, temo:mrgreen:


----------



## Innominata (9 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> mi sa che non l'hai inquadrato bene, temo:mrgreen:


Non conta, sei tu che lo inquadri e lo leghi per sempre, lo so, lo sento:singleeye:. Ora te lo dirà di nuovo.


----------



## Spider (9 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> tutto parquet...t'e' annata male...
> 
> e l'impianto a pavimento sarebbe stato n'artra stronzata che solo tu potresti fa....archite'...


deficente, 
con il parquet l'impianto a pavimento per riscaldare è controproducente.
non vedo perchè poni il problema.
quindi se non faceva al caso tuo, magari per un altro sarebbe stato efficente.
ah si, ci vuoi far saper che c'hai il parquet...magari ci dici pure che c'hai un Leonardo in camera da letto.

....come si chiama il vicino?????


----------



## Spider (9 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> pensavo milano:mrgreen:
> certo che non c'è paragone *ma non mi meraviglio sterminator lo preferisca*



concordo.
che vuoi farci...


----------



## free (9 Aprile 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Non conta, sei tu che lo inquadri e lo leghi per sempre, lo so, lo sento:singleeye:. Ora te lo dirà di nuovo.



ma io a uno così me lo magno a colazione:mrgreen:

Joey vorrà mica insegnare ai gatti ad arrampicare! tsk tsk!:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> deficente,
> con il parquet l'impianto a pavimento per riscaldare è controproducente.
> non vedo perchè poni il problema.
> quindi se non faceva al caso tuo, magari per un altro sarebbe stato efficente.
> ...


Non sai un cazzo, proprio...:rotfl:

se usi listoni di parquet di spessore non esagerato, i kazzoni tuoi colleghi lo inseriscono lo stesso...:mrgreen:

ma a me sta sul cazzo a prescindere dal parquet...

e poi, strunz' sei te che hai chiesto che pavimento c'ho...:mrgreen:

ma che rincojonito...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> *ma io a uno così me lo magno a colazione*:mrgreen:
> 
> Joey vorrà mica insegnare ai gatti ad arrampicare! tsk tsk!:mrgreen:


MAGARI.


----------



## Fantastica (9 Aprile 2014)

@JB

Abbiamo gusti opposti.
A me piace questo salotto:


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @JB
> 
> Abbiamo gusti opposti.
> A me piace questo salotto:
> ...


E dov'è il salotto?


----------



## free (9 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> MAGARI.



uffa volevo farti lievemente adombrare...che insensibbbile:singleeye:


----------



## Fantastica (9 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E dov'è il salotto?


In fondo a destra: bianco.


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @JB
> 
> Abbiamo gusti opposti.
> A me piace questo salotto:
> ...


bella come costruzione ma i mobili quanno li portano?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (9 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @JB
> 
> Abbiamo gusti opposti.
> A me piace questo salotto:
> ...



ma secondo te esiste al mondo qualcosa di più scomodo??


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> uffa volevo farti lievemente adombrare...che insensibbbile:singleeye:


No no, ingoiami tutto.


----------



## free (9 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> bello come costruzione ma i mobili quanno li portano?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

prego, si accomodi, non faccia complimenti...:rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> prego, si accomodi, non faccia complimenti...:rotfl:


a sapello me portavo na' sedia da casa...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (9 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No no, ingoiami tutto.



domani mattina, a colazione col caffè

mi raccomando mettimi lo zucchero!


----------



## free (9 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> a sapello me portavo na' sedia da casa...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



ma suvvia, non faccia il timido, faccia come se fosse a casa sua!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (9 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> In fondo a destra: bianco.


hai visto interiors di allen?


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> domani mattina, a colazione col caffè
> 
> mi raccomando mettimi lo zucchero!


Tranquilla, sarò dolcissimo.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> In fondo a destra: bianco.


E scommetto che c'è tanto di sciacquone.


----------



## Spider (9 Aprile 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Si, ma volevo intendere anche altro. Il vissuto interno del lavoro, come il lavoro lavora dentro un individuo, dentro il suo cervello, negli oggetti della sua vita. In fondo parlo anche di Freud (che diceva che nei fondamenti interni l'uomo odia il lavoro) e dei tanathofori ( chi porta le opere della morte in senso relazionale) nei gruppi di lavoro. Insomma storia dell 'Uomo, dalla cacciata dall'Eden, momento in cui fu detto: sarai costretto a guadagnarti il pane, con il sudore della fronte. E che dici dei due lavori diversi di Marta e Maria? Una sfaccendava per accogliere Gesù, l'altra ascoltava e spargeva unguenti mentre imparava...



sarebbe da approfondire.
il lavoro come necessità o il lavoro come sfruttamento?
il lavoro come devozione e passione, 
o il lavoro come alienazione?
il lavoro che ci nobilita o che ci rende schiavi,
 il lavoro che è tutto o non è niente?
difficile trovare un immagine per tutte queste cose.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Oppure il fantastico Terragni...questa e' casa Rustici a Milano in corso Sempione e Terragni la realizzo' nel 1934....
> 
> sembra come freschezza di progetto, di pochi decenni fa...




Ma non vedi che è na ciafeca?


----------



## Fantastica (9 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E scommetto che c'è tanto di sciacquone.


Ignorante.

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Villa_Malaparte


----------



## free (9 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ignorante.
> 
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Villa_Malaparte



è quella col terrazzo al quale si accede da una scalinata, mi pare


----------



## Spider (9 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non vedi che è na ciafeca?



ma quello in macchina chi è?

terragni non si discute proprio, comunque.
uno dei pochi architetti , in linea con il pensiero europeo.


----------



## Fantastica (9 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> è quella col terrazzo al quale si accede da una scalinata, mi pare


E' una roba da urlo.


----------



## free (9 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma quello in macchina chi è?
> 
> terragni non si discute proprio, comunque.
> uno dei pochi architetti , in linea con il pensiero europeo.



a me piace tanto il brutalismo, però a piccole dosi e in mezzo a un prato, possibilmente
mi piacciono molto i disegni delle assi di legno con i nodi sul cemento, e le linee pure dell'insieme


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> *a me piace tanto il brutalismo, però a piccole dosi e in mezzo a un prato, possibilmente*
> mi piacciono molto i disegni delle assi di legno con i nodi sul cemento, e le linee pure dell'insieme


Questa frase è passibile di diverse interpretazioni.


----------



## free (9 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E' una roba da urlo.



sì ma dentro è invivibile, ammettilo!

non si può vivere in un museo, nè minimalista e nè oppresso dall'horror vacui come il salotto di Joey


----------



## Spider (9 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> a me piace tanto il brutalismo, però a piccole dosi e in mezzo a un prato, possibilmente
> mi piacciono molto i disegni delle assi di legno con i nodi sul cemento, e le linee pure dell'insieme



in Svizzera ci sono dei bellissimi esempi di brutalismo...
in mezzo ai prati fioriti e alle vacche ...al pascolo, escono fuori delle ville, bellissime.
però anche il primo Fuskas non scherza.

Il Brutalismo veramente o si ama o si odia.
avrei paura però a vivere un mondo cosi.
cioè, ha ragione di esistere perchè c'è altro.
altrimenti...


----------



## Innominata (9 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @JB
> 
> Abbiamo gusti opposti.
> A me piace questo salotto:
> ...


Ahi, dentro casa mia starebbe male


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma quello in macchina chi è?
> 
> terragni non si discute proprio, comunque.
> uno dei pochi architetti , in linea con il pensiero europeo.


Chi terrogni?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Aprile 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ahi, dentro casa mia starebbe male
> View attachment 8418


Io lo immaginavo che abitavi al bioparco.


----------



## free (9 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Questa frase è passibile di diverse interpretazioni.


ma non eri dolcissimo, scusa? mi stupisci:mrgreen:


----------



## Spider (9 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Questa frase è passibile di diverse interpretazioni.



concordo ...pienamente.
ed è la seconda volta che mi fai ridere,
 non sorridere.


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non vedi che è na ciafeca?


Te sei na' ciofeca, pirlun'...:mrgreen:

ciccio e' del 1934 mica bau bau micio micio...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> a me piace tanto il brutalismo, però a piccole dosi e in mezzo a un prato, possibilmente
> mi piacciono molto i disegni delle assi di legno con i nodi sul cemento, e le linee pure dell'insieme


[video=youtube;BVpXeFmEKrQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVpXeFmEKrQ[/video]


----------



## free (9 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> in Svizzera ci sono dei bellissimi esempi di brutalismo...
> in mezzo ai prati fioriti e alle vacche ...al pascolo, escono fuori delle ville, bellissime.
> però anche il primo Fuskas non scherza.
> 
> ...


non lo sapevo della svizzera

sì infatti tutta una città sarebbe tremenda, tipo i film post catastrofi


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Te sei na' ciofeca, pirlun'...:mrgreen:
> 
> ciccio e' del 1934 mica bau bau micio micio...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Vuoi mettere l'architettura fascista?
Quella si che è roba...mica sta scatola da pensionato comunista eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ahi, dentro casa mia starebbe male
> View attachment 8418


ma l'Ici la paghi?.....figataaaaa....

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vuoi mettere l'architettura fascista?
> Quella si che è roba...mica sta scatola da pensionato comunista eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma te sei proprio un cujun' pasciuto pure...:rotfl:

Terragni era uno dei preferiti del tuo ducetto del cazzo...

che autogol...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma te sei proprio un cujun' pasciuto pure...:rotfl:
> 
> Terragni era uno dei preferiti del tuo ducetto del cazzo...
> 
> ...


Ah vero...
Senza la tessera nun se lavorava in quelle epoche...
Comunque sto palazzo fa cagare comunque...


----------



## Innominata (9 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma l'Ici la paghi?.....figataaaaa....
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Me la fanno pagare a bacche e radici:mrgreen:
Domani vi posto il salotto e la camera da letto, e pure la toilette. Stanno pure su due piani. Notte!


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah vero...
> Senza la tessera nun se lavorava in quelle epoche...
> Comunque sto palazzo fa cagare comunque...


Sara' bello er cesso di n'do abiti tu co' vista capannone in disuso...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (9 Aprile 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Me la fanno pagare a bacche e radici:mrgreen:
> Domani vi posto il salotto e la camera da letto, e pure la toilette. Stanno pure su due piani. Notte!


Maro' so tutto un fremito d'eccitasiun'...:rotfl:


----------



## free (10 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Maro' so tutto un fremito d'eccitasiun'...:rotfl:



mi raccomando la sedia, per sicurezza:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (10 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Sara' bello er cesso di n'do abiti tu co' vista capannone in disuso...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


No dove abito io c'è difronte una piazza.


----------



## Sterminator (10 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> mi raccomando la sedia, per sicurezza:mrgreen:


Ciusto, me stavo a scorda'.....:rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (10 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No dove abito io c'è difronte una piazza.


e sul retro della tua fronte, pure....mavafankul, va....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (10 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e sul retro della tua fronte, pure....mavafankul, va....
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


No è la tonsura monacale...


----------



## free (10 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ciusto, me stavo a scorda'.....:rotfl:



ennò, che poi riparte la tiritera: ma come, deve scappare subito, non si accomoda nemmeno un attimino??:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (10 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> ennò, che poi riparte la tiritera: ma come, deve scappare subito, non si accomoda nemmeno un attimino??:mrgreen:


no grazie...resto in piedi....so' stato molto tempo seduto e cosi' me riattivo la circolasiun'...:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (10 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Una curiosità...
> Ma dato il clima...
> Nelle case a Palermo ci sta il riscaldamento?
> Quando sono andato a suonare a Cosenza fui ucciso dal clima...ucciso...
> Prima del tardo pomeriggio non usavo uscire dall'albergo...minchia...


Ci sta ci sta. 

Noi, siamo abituati alle nostre temperature. Come voi siete abituati alle vostre.

Qua a novembre si sta in camicia o quasi. Anni fa a Novembre mi trovavo a Bergamo per  beepp, stavo passeggiando  immerso nei pensieri, tutto ad un tratto mi sveglio e penso, "dove minchia sono", avevo smarrito la strada e mi sono svegliato dal torpore per il troppo freddo che sentivo salire in tutto il corpo, mi son fatto tutta la strada a ritroso mettendomi  correre per non gelare.


----------



## sienne (10 Aprile 2014)

Ciao

non so bene di che panelli si parla.
Comunque, nella casa in montagna ho fatto installare i panelli solari.
E con loro riscaldo l'acqua, sostengono il riscaldamento e il resto entra
nel circuito elettrico ... funziona e si risparmia tanto. 
Un investimento che conviene ... 

Poi certo, sono andata anche oltre. Raccolgo l'acqua piovana che 
poi viene canalizzata per il batter e per la lavatrice ... 

Si fa quello che si può ... e a lungo termine, ripaga e non solo ...


sienne


----------



## sienne (10 Aprile 2014)

Ciao

per ritornare in tema,

comunque ripeto, parlerei sia con la madre, 
che con il padre del bambino. 
Non si tratta solo di te, Viola, ma anche del piccolo. 
E se per te, avere una casa propria ha una certa importanza,
informati bene, per poter esporre bene di qui hai bisogno per partire. 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (10 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non so bene di che panelli si parla.
> Comunque, nella casa in montagna ho fatto installare i* panelli* solari.
> ...


M'hai fatto venire fame. :mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (10 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> M'hai fatto venire fame. :mrgreen:



Ciao


non ho idea, di cosa ho scritto allora ... 

illuminami ... 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (10 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> non ho idea, di cosa ho scritto allora ...
> ...



Basta guardarmi. 



Pannelli.

Panelli è il plurale di panella nel dialetto siculo. La panella è una farina di ceci di tipo quadrato sottile circa 2 o 3 mm che viene fritta ed è di un squisitezza senza eguali, Specialità palermitana.


Edit: da giovine :mrgreen: montavo i panelli solari, se serve una mano lieto di poter aiutare. :mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (10 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Basta guardarmi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ciao

un giorno il mio palato ... 
gusterà le squisitezze dei piccoli vincoli italiani ... 

vedrò, se da qui vi è possibilità di trovare ciò ... 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (10 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> un giorno il mio palato ...
> gusterà le squisitezze dei piccoli vincoli italiani ...
> ...


Impossibile.


----------



## sienne (10 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Impossibile.



Ciao

conosco mamme sicule, che hanno portato qui le loro radici
in un modo, che neanche immagini ... lo troverò ... sicuro ... 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (10 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> conosco mamme sicule, che hanno portato qui le loro radici
> in un modo, che neanche immagini ... lo troverò ... sicuro ...
> ...



Sienne i sapori vengono alterati dalle temperature, dal tipo di acqua e da tante di quelle variabili che riprodurli esattamente è impossibile.


----------



## sienne (10 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sienne i sapori vengono alterati dalle temperature, dal tipo di acqua e da tante di quelle variabili che riprodurli esattamente è impossibile.



Ciao

capisco ... 
anche riprodurre me, è impossibile ... :mrgreen:

per fortuna ... :rotfl:


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (10 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> capisco ...
> anche riprodurre me, è impossibile ... :mrgreen:
> ...


Perchè riprodurre quando si può fare nuovi.


----------



## sienne (10 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Perchè riprodurre quando si può fare nuovi.



Ciao

ho le ossa che scricchiolano, forse non è il caso 


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ...


gusto tutto, che si fonde con l'ambiente in qui mi trovo. 
Anche una raclette altrove, ritrova il suo sapore unico .... 




sienne


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2014)

*Io*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh ti è andata così...
> Perchè non volesti essere dipendente della regione no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Ma ti dicesti...io voglio lavorare per davvero...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Io impazzisco a pensare che uno come questo coglione ciancica di lavoro....!Vi giuro proprio non capisco.Questo demente a leggerlo sembrerebbe uno che si guadagna da vivere nelle miniere....,tutti diritti,nessun dovere,parla di tasse,razzista,ed invece questo non ha mai LAVORATO UN GIORNO IN VITA SUA!SI ,avete letto bene,questo soggetto non ha mai lavorato ,si guadagna da vivere nelle chiese suonando pianoforti a coda di cazzo,ma ci rendiamo conto o no?:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (10 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ho le ossa che scricchiolano, forse non è il caso
> 
> ...



Che è la pubblicità dell'amaro?


----------



## sienne (10 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che è la pubblicità dell'amaro?



Ciao


spiegati ... 

ma sta attento ... 
tu hai la tendenza, a calpestare i campi minati ... :mrgreen:

sono aperta ... sputa ... 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (10 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> spiegati ...
> ...



Oddiomio.... 

......... 

.........
..........
..........


----------



## sienne (10 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Oddiomio....
> 
> .........
> 
> ...



Ciao

sei un malpensante ... 

nell'anima sono aperta ... su, non sviare ... :mrgreen:
capisco ... l'immagine galoppa, ma frena ... 
poi ... si vedrà ... :rotfl: ...


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (10 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sei un malpensante ...
> 
> ...


----------



## viola di mare (10 Aprile 2014)

JON ha detto:


> E infatti Viola s'è data....


non mi sono data  alle 16 stacco e vado da mio figlio, comincia il mio vero lavoro 



free ha detto:


> già detto, affitto con riscatto


questa è l'opzione che mi interessa di più.



ipazia ha detto:


> cara viola, non ho letto tutto quello che ti hanno scritto...mi scuso se ripeto cose già dette.
> 
> Da come ti leggo mi sembra che da un lato ci sia la questione economica, di non facile soluzione.
> Ma dall'altra ci sia la relazione con tua madre..che pesa almeno quanto la questione economica, forse per alcuni versi di più, perchè quel suo essere richiedente ti "blocca" anche il pensiero di alternative che non siano una fuga fisica da lei.
> ...


lo so che mi capisci :up:



Homer ha detto:


> Ma perché sta fissa di lasciare una casa al proprio figlio/a, poi magari gli/le fa pure cagare. Per quanto mi riguarda preferisco mettere da parte risparmi e quando mio figlio si sposerà aiutarlo nell'acquisto della casa che a lui più piace, senza obbligarlo a stare dove, magari, a lui non piace


ho anche pensato che potrei rimanere in affitto e i soldi che riuscirei a mettermi da parte li potrei dare a mio figlio per una caparra di una sua eventuale casa, che poi se mi compro un appartamento è MUORO, se mio figlio è minorenne lo eredita, ma glielo gestirebbe il padre e francamente che possa metterci le mani lui mi scoccia, dovrei fare un usufrutto a 99 anni a mia sorella per esempio che comporterebbe il doppio dei costi perchè due atti distinti ( me l'ha detto l'avvocato, a prescindere dalla separazione dei beni che io ho e anche dal divorzio)



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ciao Viola,
> 
> capisco il tuo dilemma. Ho dovuto convivere coi miei genitori per un periodo, ed era oltremodo faticoso. Per usare un eufemismo...
> 
> ...


in realtà potrei permettermi un affitto decente ed anche un mutuo, dove vivo io si sono notevolmente abbassati, con 500/600 euro potrei prendere salone con Angolo cottura camera cameretta e bagno.

poi non so se l'ho mai detto io sono un architetto, insomma di case me ne intendo un pò, ho fatto stime per le banche, qualcosa ci capisco, quindi anche le vostre disquisizioni culturali sui vari stili mi sono piaciute poi saltando i post del vecchio le ho lette velocemente


oggi ho un appuntamento alle 18
vediamo un pò


----------



## Sterminator (10 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ho anche pensato che potrei rimanere in affitto e i soldi che riuscirei a mettermi da parte li potrei dare a mio figlio per una caparra di una sua eventuale casa, che poi se mi compro un appartamento è MUORO, se mio figlio è minorenne lo eredita, ma glielo gestirebbe il padre e francamente che possa metterci le mani lui mi scoccia, dovrei fare un usufrutto a 99 anni a mia sorella per esempio che comporterebbe il doppio dei costi perchè due atti distinti ( me l'ha detto l'avvocato, a prescindere dalla separazione dei beni che io ho e anche dal divorzio)
> 
> 
> in realtà potrei permettermi un affitto decente ed anche un mutuo, dove vivo io si sono notevolmente abbassati, con 500/600 euro potrei prendere salone con Angolo cottura camera cameretta e bagno.
> ...


Pazzesco...n'architetto che bazzicava il mondo del mattone e a 41anni nun s'e' ancora comprata na' cazzo de casa specialmente col turbine de mutui che le giravano attorno e che davano a cani e porci e mo' se mozzica i gomiti...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

ma pure quel kazzone de tuo marito te diceva de non compra' la casa coi mutui farlocchi che daveno??...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> non mi sono data  alle 16 stacco e vado da mio figlio, comincia il mio vero lavoro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A Tor Lupara?


----------



## Sterminator (10 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A Tor Lupara?


in culandia...

a Parco Leonardo ribattezzato Pacco Leonardo...


----------



## Caciottina (10 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> in culandia...
> 
> a Parco Leonardo ribattezzato Pacco Leonardo...


ma e' vicino alla magliana? cos'e'? tipo vicino parco dei medici?


----------



## Sterminator (10 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma e' vicino alla magliana? cos'e'? tipo vicino parco dei medici?


se sia vicino a parco dei medici non lo so....

so che e' un complesso realizzato da un Caltagirone in una zona depressa, nel vero senso della parola perche' e' sotto il livello del mare ed e' a rischio serio de n'allagamento catastrofico anche pe' la falda...

so che ce stanno lamentele pazzesche per 1000 ed 1 motivo per chi e' rimasto invischiato e se vede anche le case sprofondare...


----------



## viola di mare (10 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Pazzesco...n'architetto che bazzicava il mondo del mattone e a 41anni nun s'e' ancora comprata na' cazzo de casa specialmente col turbine de mutui che le giravano attorno e che davano a cani e porci e mo' se mozzica i gomiti...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...


mamma via vecchio la casa dove abitavo quando mi sono sposata era della sua famiglia, io avevo da parte un gruzzoletto, ma allora non sapevo che mio marito era il principe dei buffi così li ho messi nella famiglia pure perchè non so se lo sai, sei anziano, ma con la libera professione ti deve andare veramente bene.
il posto fisso l'ho trovato quando mi sono separata.



Joey Blow ha detto:


> A Tor Lupara?


zona Roma est, te che ne sai de tor lupara?


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2014)

*SI*

Roma est?e allora può essere solo a ponte di nona....


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> zona Roma est, te che ne sai de tor lupara?


Qualcosa. Mica è Shangri-La, dopotutto.


----------



## Caciottina (10 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> mamma via vecchio la casa dove abitavo quando mi sono sposata era della sua famiglia, io avevo da parte un gruzzoletto, ma allora non sapevo che mio marito era il principe dei buffi così li ho messi nella famiglia pure perchè non so se lo sai, sei anziano, ma con la libera professione ti deve andare veramente bene.
> il posto fisso l'ho trovato quando mi sono separata.
> 
> 
> ...


ma guarda tesoro che Joey Bello qui e' un capitolino...forse provinciale, ma laziale.


----------



## viola di mare (10 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Roma est?e allora può essere solo a ponte di nona....


ma anche no ci stanno tante cittadine, c'è Tivoli, Guidonia, Mentana Tor Lupara, Borghesiana avoja...



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Qualcosa. Mica è Shangri-La, dopotutto.


scusa pensavo che fossi di quelle parti


----------



## Simy (10 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Qualcosa. Mica è Shangri-La, dopotutto.



che la cassiera è di Tor Lupara? :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma guarda tesoro che Joey Bello qui e' un capitolino...forse provinciale, ma laziale.


None.


----------



## Sterminator (10 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> mamma via vecchio la casa dove abitavo quando mi sono sposata era della sua famiglia, io avevo da parte un gruzzoletto, ma allora non sapevo che mio marito era il principe dei buffi così li ho messi nella famiglia pure perchè non so se lo sai, sei anziano, ma con la libera professione ti deve andare veramente bene.
> il posto fisso l'ho trovato quando mi sono separata.
> 
> 
> ...


testa di cazzo se pensi di continuare ad offendermi sei fuori strada...:rotfl:

ed anzi ce godo pure perche' te capitano tutte a te ste inkulate e poi ce fai vede' fra 16 anni pe' arriva' ad esse vecchia come dici a me, che cazzo avrai combinato...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> scusa pensavo che fossi di quelle parti


No ma un po' le conosco. Financo a Passo Corese.


----------



## Caciottina (10 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> None.


certo. 
e allora la tua voce? hai un inequivocabilmente marcato accento laziale.
magari poi ti sei tarsferito a campobasso oppure cassino (madonna mia)


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2014)

*SI*



viola di mare ha detto:


> ma anche no ci stanno tante cittadine, c'è Tivoli, Guidonia, Mentana Tor Lupara, Borghesiana avoja...
> 
> 
> 
> scusa pensavo che fossi di quelle parti


Quelle località son un pò fuori roma,poi borghesiana è un pò a sud mentre mentana,e tor lupara sono un pò a nord:mrgreen:


----------



## viola di mare (10 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> testa di cazzo se pensi di continuare ad offendermi sei fuori strada...:rotfl:
> 
> ed anzi ce godo pure perche' te capitano tutte a te ste inkulate e poi ce fai vede' fra 16 anni pe' arriva' ad esse vecchia come dici a me, che cazzo avrai combinato...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



meno male che te faccio godè io, te sei preso il viagra stamattina?

ma poi a forza de ride te se alza ancora???

c'hai 60 anni dai accanna!


----------



## Caciottina (10 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> meno male che te faccio godè io, te sei preso il viagra stamattina?
> 
> ma poi a forza de ride te se alza ancora???
> 
> c'hai 60 anni dai accanna!


:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> certo.
> e allora la tua voce? hai un *inequivocabilmente* marcato accento laziale.
> magari poi ti sei tarsferito a campobasso oppure cassino (madonna mia)


...

Madonna.


----------



## Caciottina (10 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...
> 
> Madonna.


madonna lo dico io. che palle. non si riesce ad avere un dialogo decente con te.
solo madonna gesu, ah. no. eh. e' una vita dura. 
ca plan pour moi sia chiaro, ma...vabbe.....mi divertivi di piu quando eri cattivo cattivo. adesso io sono piu corazzata e tu invece di ingranare la dose, mi ingori e/o mi dedichi poche sillabe.
penso di meritare di piu. come utente eh...


----------



## Sterminator (10 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> meno male che te faccio godè io, te sei preso il viagra stamattina?
> 
> ma poi a forza de ride te se alza ancora???
> 
> c'hai 60 anni dai accanna!


deficiente, ho 57 anni e se te fai un giro a milano te lo faccio provare de persona se me serve er viagra...

e mo' solidarizzo co' tu' madre che te deve fa' solo schiatta' perche' sei solo na' povera testa de cazzo...


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> madonna lo dico io. che palle. non si riesce ad avere un dialogo decente con te.
> solo madonna gesu, ah. no. eh. e' una vita dura.
> ca plan pour moi sia chiaro, ma...vabbe.....mi divertivi di piu quando eri cattivo cattivo. adesso io sono piu corazzata e tu invece di ingranare la dose, mi ingori e/o mi dedichi poche sillabe.
> penso di meritare di piu. come utente eh...


Ma come fai a scrivere inequivocabilmente se io inequivocalbilmente non sono laziale neanche per sbaglio?


----------



## Caciottina (10 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> deficiente, ho 57 anni e se te fai un giro a milano te lo faccio provare de persona se me serve er viagra...
> 
> e mo' solidarizzo co' tu' madre che te deve fa' solo schiatta'...



ma tu la parola basta non la conosci no? 
non esiste un limite per te.
non hai nessun filtro tra bocca e cervello come un bambino di 3 anni.


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2014)

*Ammazza*

Però....state iniziando bene....!Sono contento.:rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (10 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma come fai a scrivere inequivocabilmente se io inequivocalbilmente non sono laziale neanche per sbaglio?


ah quello dici tu.....
io penso ci andasse la c piuttosto che la q
ahhhh, vabbe dillo prima.
no. ecco. a me e' parso cosi.
tu lo diresti che sono mezza sicula? no...e allora...lo vedi?


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> deficiente, ho 57 anni e se te fai un giro a milano te lo faccio provare de persona se me serve er viagra...
> 
> e mo' solidarizzo co' tu' madre che te deve fa' solo schiatta' perche' sei solo na' povera testa de cazzo...


Ma tutto perchè t'ha dato del vecchio? Aspè, ma te le sei presa perchè è donna?


----------



## Sterminator (10 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma tu la parola basta non la conosci no?
> non esiste un limite per te.
> non hai nessun filtro tra bocca e cervello come un bambino di 3 anni.


tu levati dal cazzo,che la testa de cazzo s'e' meritata er trattamento gia' dal tred sulla paternita'...:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ah quello dici tu.....
> io penso ci andasse la c piuttosto che la q
> ahhhh, vabbe dillo prima.
> no. ecco. a me e' parso cosi.
> tu lo diresti che sono mezza sicula? no...e allora...lo vedi?


...

Madonna. [2]


----------



## Caciottina (10 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...
> 
> Madonna. [2]


vabbe lo fai apposta allora. va bene ok. tutto quello che vuoi...


----------



## Caciottina (10 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> tu levati dal cazzo,che la testa de cazzo s'e' meritata er trattamento gia' dal tred sulla paternita'...:mrgreen:


io non mi levo mica sai solo perche lo dici tu....
ma vedi te ...
ma poi quale trattamento? quello che riserbi tu? un beduino del Cipango? ma figurati


----------



## Sterminator (10 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tutto perchè t'ha dato del vecchio? Aspè, ma te le sei presa perchè è donna?


ma manco per il cazzo...e' sta sciroccata che pensa d'offendermi ed ha cominciato dandomi della merda dall'altro tred...:mrgreen:

tanto tra 16 anni se le va de culo pure lei ce dovrebbe arriva'...:mrgreen:

anzi io so' sicuro d'esserce arrivato..l'artri nin zo'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> vabbe lo fai apposta allora. va bene ok. tutto quello che vuoi...


Infatti non avrei detto mai che fossi mezza sicula dalla voce, però ad un certo punto l'ho sospettato comunque.


----------



## Caciottina (10 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Infatti non avrei detto mai che fossi mezza sicula dalla voce, però ad un certo punto l'ho sospettato comunque.


certo. su quali basi?
cmq sono anche mezza tedesca...


----------



## Sterminator (10 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> io non mi levo mica sai solo perche lo dici tu....
> ma vedi te ...
> ma poi quale trattamento? quello che riserbi tu? un beduino del Cipango? ma figurati


in realta' preferisco se pure te me fai slalom tra i cojoni...nun te ne anna'....


----------



## zanna (10 Aprile 2014)

opcorn:


----------



## Simy (10 Aprile 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> opcorn:


che fai non offri?:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> *certo. su quali basi?
> *cmq sono anche mezza tedesca...


La notevole arguzia.


----------



## zanna (10 Aprile 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> che fai non offri?:mrgreen:


eccerto


----------



## Caciottina (10 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La notevole arguzia.


la verita' e' che io sono un essere troppo speciale per te. 
ero piena di buone intenzioni con te. mi ero anche preparata tutto il balletto del ballo del mattone da ballarti e cantarti live.
tutto fiato sprecato....forse e' il caso di ripiegare su un sausage and bacon and eggs roll. ho fame. ed e' meglio di te.


----------



## Simy (10 Aprile 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> eccerto


ammmore :inlove:


----------



## viola di mare (10 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> deficiente, ho 57 anni e se te fai un giro a milano te lo faccio provare de persona se me serve er viagra...
> 
> e mo' solidarizzo co' tu' madre che te deve fa' solo schiatta' perche' sei solo na' povera testa de cazzo...



stai calmo che te se alza la pressione...
comunque non mi sovviene averti dato della merda nell'altro 3d...
mi linkeresti l'intervento preciso?


----------



## Minerva (10 Aprile 2014)

posto che hai tutte le ragioni di essere irritata da uno che con te è stato cafone, secondo me avresti ben altri argomenti da usare piuttosto che l'età che non è una scelta ma uno stato al quale tutti arriviamo.
si spera





viola di mare ha detto:


> meno male che te faccio godè io, te sei preso il viagra stamattina?
> 
> ma poi a forza de ride te se alza ancora???
> 
> c'hai 60 anni dai accanna!


----------



## Sterminator (10 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> stai calmo che te se alza la pressione...
> comunque non mi sovviene averti dato della merda nell'altro 3d...
> mi linkeresti l'intervento preciso?


porella sta perfettina...ce l'hanno tutti co' lei...:mrgreen:

lo sai benissimo a cosa mi riferisco visto che hai fatto finta de scenne dar pero gia' l'altro giorno...

beh risalice e nun me rompe erca...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (10 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> posto che hai tutte le ragioni di essere irritata da uno che con te è stato cafone, secondo me avresti ben altri argomenti da usare piuttosto che l'età che non è una scelta ma uno stato al quale tutti arriviamo.
> si spera


so' stato cafone ma in risposta alla testa de cazzo...


----------



## free (10 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> porella sta perfettina...ce l'hanno tutti co' lei...:mrgreen:
> 
> lo sai benissimo a cosa mi riferisco visto che hai fatto finta de scenne dar pero gia' l'altro giorno...
> 
> ...



ma lo capisci che non puoi entrare a gamba tesa in un rapporto familiare di cui non sai nulla?
e che è assurdo pensare che chi non farebbe esattamente come te deve essere pirla per forza?
sei troppo rigido, secondo me


----------



## Minerva (10 Aprile 2014)

più che altro fa l'uomo vissuto e poi fa considerazioni da portinaia





free ha detto:


> ma lo capisci che non puoi entrare a gamba tesa in un rapporto familiare di cui non sai nulla?
> e che è assurdo pensare che chi non farebbe esattamente come te deve essere pirla per forza?
> sei troppo rigido, secondo me


----------



## Caciottina (10 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> so' stato cafone ma in risposta alla testa de cazzo...


NO. TU SEI SEMPRE CAFONE.
una persona che inserisce cazzo & company in ogni singolo post e' un cafone di partenza. 
non spacciarti per cio che non sei.


----------



## viola di mare (10 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Pazzesco...n'architetto che bazzicava il mondo del mattone e a 41anni nun s'e' ancora comprata na' cazzo de casa specialmente col turbine de mutui che le giravano attorno e che davano a cani e porci e mo' se mozzica i gomiti...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...





Minerva ha detto:


> posto che hai tutte le ragioni di essere irritata da uno che con te è stato cafone, secondo me avresti ben altri argomenti da usare piuttosto che l'età che non è una scelta ma uno stato al quale tutti arriviamo.
> si spera


min scusa, se leggi bene però vedresti che il suo modo di porsi è sempre meschino, a maggior ragione che ha un 'eta dove si spera che l'esperienza e la maturità abbiano comunque influito sul suo carattere. a me piacerebbe che lui evitasse, nel dare consigli, gli insulti e le risatine. così come leggi sotto



Sterminator ha detto:


> porella sta perfettina...ce l'hanno tutti co' lei...:mrgreen:
> 
> lo sai benissimo a cosa mi riferisco visto che hai fatto finta de scenne dar pero gia' l'altro giorno...
> 
> ...


io me lo sono riletto tutto il 3d e non ti ho dato della merda, se tu sei così sicuro linkamelo, non lo fai perchè? e poi in ultimo non è che siccome uno non la pensa come te e ha 41 anni e tu 57 debba per forza essere insultato a buffo su ogni 3d.


----------



## free (10 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> più che altro fa l'uomo vissuto e poi fa considerazioni da portinaia



vabbè, ma quello anch'io, a volte:singleeye:
sono un po' curiosa


----------



## Sterminator (10 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma lo capisci che non puoi entrare a gamba tesa in un rapporto familiare di cui non sai nulla?
> e che è assurdo pensare che chi non farebbe esattamente come te deve essere pirla per forza?
> sei troppo rigido, secondo me


quello e' un altro discorso e comunque a me sostanzialmente frega un beneamato cazzo se si hanno visioni diverse...:mrgreen:

se stava a parla' di insulti e di chi ha innescato la discussione...


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> la verita' e' che io sono un essere troppo speciale per te.
> ero piena di buone intenzioni con te. mi ero anche preparata tutto il balletto del ballo del mattone da ballarti e cantarti live.
> tutto fiato sprecato....*forse e' il caso di ripiegare su un sausage and bacon and eggs roll.* ho fame. ed e' meglio di te.


Cioè salsiccia e pancetta avvolte in una frittata? Ammazza, leggerino.


----------



## Homer (10 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> deficiente, ho 57 anni e se te fai un giro a milano te lo faccio provare de persona se me serve er viagra...
> 
> e mo' solidarizzo co' tu' madre che te deve fa' solo schiatta' perche' sei solo na' povera testa de cazzo...



Minchi sei a Milano, incontriamoci per un caffè che ti faccio vedere da vicino un impianto a pannelli....:singleeye::singleeye:

:cincin:


----------



## Sterminator (10 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> più che altro fa l'uomo vissuto e poi fa considerazioni da portinaia


io non faccio l'uomo vissuto, me diverto solo a vede' chi se reputa superiore a me, stare perennemente nella merda...

ce stara' un motivo dico io...ah gia' er destino infame...


----------



## Homer (10 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Però....state iniziando bene....!Sono contento.:rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (10 Aprile 2014)

Ma dopo 50 pagine. Sta casa ?


----------



## Caciottina (10 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè salsiccia e pancetta avvolte in una frittata? Ammazza, leggerino.


ma no. e' un english breakfast racchiusa in un roll.
il roll puo essere o proprio un panino tondo (tipo quelli all olio o al latte) grande, oppure un involtino lungo 16-17 cm fatto di pasta sfoglia ma fritta nel burro, o forse strutto. non so.
e dentro, in entrambi i casi, ci mettono bacon uova sfrittellate e salsiccia, in genere le richmond (che fanno abbastanza cagare, ma...)
e' pesante si, ma e' buono. unto bisunto intruso di grasso ma buonissimo....


----------



## Sterminator (10 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> NO. TU SEI SEMPRE CAFONE.
> una persona che inserisce cazzo & company in ogni singolo post e' un cafone di partenza.
> non spacciarti per cio che non sei.


ma de come me considera na' svalvolata come te sai quanto me ne sbatto er cazzo?...indovina?...

tu non piscia' de fori che nessuno te sfankula...pero' e' troppo tardi perche' pure te hai gia' pisciato de fori....


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Aprile 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Minchi sei a Milano, incontriamoci per un caffè che ti faccio vedere da vicino un impianto a pannelli....:singleeye::singleeye:
> 
> :cincin:


Se aspettia che poi te ne commissiona uno stai fresco (ammesso che tu abbia un deumidificatore).


----------



## Homer (10 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se aspettia che poi te ne commissiona uno stai fresco (*ammesso che tu abbia un deumidificatore*).



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (10 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> quello e' un altro discorso e comunque *a me sostanzialmente frega un beneamato cazzo se si hanno visioni diverse...:mrgreen:*
> 
> se stava a parla' di insulti e di chi ha innescato la discussione...



ma dai...certo che te ne frega, non puoi essere sempre sordo ai discorsi altrui ed andare sempre avanti dritto come un treno...come faresti con la famiglia per es., o sul lavoro?
considerare le giuste motivazioni del prossimo aiuta a correggere il tiro, o scegliere un'altra strada per aggirare gli ostacoli, insomma cose così...


----------



## Caciottina (10 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma de come me considera na' svalvolata come te sai quanto me ne sbatto er cazzo?...indovina?...
> 
> tu non piscia' de fori che nessuno te sfankula...pero' e' troppo tardi perche' pure te hai gia' pisciato de fori....


MA NON MI SEMBRA DI AVER MAI PISCIATO FUORI


----------



## Sterminator (10 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> min scusa, se leggi bene però vedresti che il suo modo di porsi è sempre meschino, a maggior ragione che ha un 'eta dove si spera che l'esperienza e la maturità abbiano comunque influito sul suo carattere. a me piacerebbe che lui evitasse, nel dare consigli, gli insulti e le risatine. così come leggi sotto
> 
> 
> 
> io me lo sono riletto tutto il 3d e non ti ho dato della merda, se tu sei così sicuro linkamelo, non lo fai perchè? e poi in ultimo non è che siccome uno non la pensa come te e ha 41 anni e tu 57 debba per forza essere insultato a buffo su ogni 3d.


non te lo linko per non perdere tempo ed anche perche' a me della tua offesa iniziale frega un cazzo a differenza tua che hai un rodimento de culo...:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (10 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma dopo 50 pagine. Sta casa ?



La stiamo a riempì delle merdate che scrive il vecchio. La stiamo ammobiliando cioè.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma no. e' un english breakfast racchiusa in un roll.
> il roll puo essere o proprio un panino tondo (tipo quelli all olio o al latte) grande, oppure un involtino lungo 16-17 cm fatto di pasta sfoglia ma fritta nel burro, o forse strutto. non so.
> e dentro, in entrambi i casi, ci mettono bacon uova sfrittellate e salsiccia, in genere le richmond (che fanno abbastanza cagare, ma...)
> e' pesante si, ma e' buono. unto bisunto intruso di grasso ma buonissimo....


Ah ok. Buon appetito.


----------



## Sterminator (10 Aprile 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Minchi sei a Milano, incontriamoci per un caffè che ti faccio vedere da vicino un impianto a pannelli....:singleeye::singleeye:
> 
> :cincin:


e na' vorta che l'ho visto?..:rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (10 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah ok. Buon appetito.



mi sono scordata la carta a casa  e non ho cash appresso 
quindi sto fino alle 5 senza soldi e senza cibo.
e' colpa tua


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> mi sono scordata la carta a casa  e non ho cash appresso
> quindi sto fino alle 5 senza soldi e senza cibo.
> e' colpa tua


Mia?!


----------



## viola di mare (10 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> io non faccio l'uomo vissuto, me diverto solo a vede' chi se reputa superiore a me, stare perennemente nella merda...
> 
> ce stara' un motivo dico io...ah gia' er destino infame...


anche questo. dove mai io mi sono considerata superiore a te?

hai cominciato tu a sentirti superiore a chiunque qui dentro e lo dimostra il fatto che godi nel vedere le persone nella merda...

hai una figlia?

spero che con lei il fato sia più generoso, e spero che possa avere un padre che le stia vicino.

comunque sei uno stronzo


----------



## Caciottina (10 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mia?!


mi porti sfiga. le tue inebriazioni negative nei miei confronti attraverrsano l oceano e arrivano qui ....potevi mandarmi dei baci a questo punto.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> mi porti sfiga. le tue inebriazioni negative nei miei confronti attraverrsano l oceano e arrivano qui ....potevi mandarmi dei baci a questo punto.



La candeggina costa tanto li in UK ?


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> mi porti sfiga. le tue inebriazioni negative nei miei confronti attraverrsano l oceano e arrivano qui ....potevi mandarmi dei baci a questo punto.


No.


----------



## Caciottina (10 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La candeggina costa tanto li in UK ?


il bleach? no, 1.99£, in euri sono..mah, che ti dico....meno di 2.50€


----------



## Ultimo (10 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> il bleach? no, 1.99£, in euri sono..mah, che ti dico....meno di 2.50€



Menomale...... :scared::scared::scared:

Usala dopo i baci.


----------



## Caciottina (10 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No.


Non era una richiesta, sappi che io i baci non li devo chiedere, me li danno, tutti,  :r:

cmq, visto che non vuoi nemmeno raccontarmi il tuo passato da traditore.. (.....?......)
ti vorrei chiedere: visto che a hai un passato da traditore, capiresti e perdoneresti un tradimento della tua signora moglie? saresti piu incline alla comprensione?
e poi, se cosi fosse,a  quel punto, confesseresti il tuo di tradimento?
e' una domanda seria.


----------



## Sterminator (10 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma dai...certo che te ne frega, non puoi essere sempre sordo ai discorsi altrui ed andare sempre avanti dritto come un treno...come faresti con la famiglia per es., o sul lavoro?
> considerare le giuste motivazioni del prossimo aiuta a correggere il tiro, o scegliere un'altra strada per aggirare gli ostacoli, insomma cose così...


Io ho iniziato a lavora' in proprio esattamente per evitarmi le rotture di coglioni di dover abbozzare a stronzate assurde...pensa te quanto duri co' me prima che te manno affankulo...:mrgreen:

in famiglia le grosse decisioni le ho sempre pilotate io e nun se lamenta nessuno..:mrgreen:

sulle quisquilie, se me va dico la mia oseno' nemmeno...:mrgreen:

anche in caso di amici dico sempre cio' che penso e te diro' che tante cazzate, che pero' i coglioni le scoprono solo  dopo, se le sarebbero risparmiate se avessero preso loro in cosiderazione le valutazioni di altri...

se vuoi che confessi che dopo ce godo a vede' le inkulate che se pijano, ok confesso...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (10 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> mi sono scordata la carta a casa  e non ho cash appresso
> quindi sto fino alle 5 senza soldi e senza cibo.
> e' colpa tua


poi dice che nun e' svalvolata...


----------



## Caciottina (10 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> poi dice che nun e' svalvolata...


l ho mai detto?


----------



## free (10 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Io ho iniziato a lavora' in proprio esattamente per evitarmi le rotture di coglioni di dover abbozzare a stronzate assurde...pensa te quanto duri co' me prima che te manno affankulo...:mrgreen:
> 
> in famiglia le grosse decisioni le ho sempre pilotate io e nun se lamenta nessuno..:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


che tu sia un decisionista lo si capiva, del resto lo sono pure io:singleeye:
quello che intendevo dire è che secondo me sembri avere una rara totale incapacità di ascoltare gli altri...te lo dico perchè pure io mi accorgo che devo sforzarmi un po' per ascoltare il prossimo, tuttavia secondo me così è meglio


----------



## Caciottina (10 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> che tu sia un decisionista lo si capiva, del resto lo sono pure io:singleeye:
> quello che intendevo dire è che secondo me sembri avere una rara totale incapacità di ascoltare gli altri...te lo dico perchè pure io *mi accorgo che devo sforzarmi un po' per ascoltare il prossimo*, tuttavia secondo me così è meglio


a me non sembra pero'


----------



## Sterminator (10 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> anche questo. dove mai io mi sono considerata superiore a te?
> 
> hai cominciato tu a sentirti superiore a chiunque qui dentro e lo dimostra il fatto che godi nel vedere le persone nella merda...
> 
> ...


e secondo te dire ad uno ..."spero di non incontrare mai uno come te" che cazzo vor di?...

e quindi poi chi ha un modo di fare come il tu,o subdolo ed ipocrita, nun se po' lamenta' se qualcuno dopo ce gode a vede' che a dispetto dei proclami, in certe situazioni se sa pure perche' uno ce se trova...


----------



## Ultimo (10 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> che tu sia un decisionista lo si capiva, del resto lo sono pure io:singleeye:
> quello che intendevo dire è che secondo me sembri avere una rara totale incapacità di ascoltare gli altri...te lo dico perchè pure io mi accorgo che devo sforzarmi un po' per ascoltare il prossimo, tuttavia secondo me così è meglio



[h=1]Decisionista[/h]Da Wikipedia, l'enciclopedia libera.




Decisionismo  è l'atteggiamento e comportamento del soggetto che pone se stesso e la propria problematica al centro di ogni esperienza, trascurando la presenza e gli interessi degli altri. La parola deriva dal termine greco _ἐγώ_ (_egò_) che significa "Io".
Una persona egocentrica non possiede la teoria della mente e non riesce a provare empatia con gli altri individui. Gran parte dei soggetti autistici sono anche egocentrici.
Jean Piaget (1896-1980) sosteneva che tutti i bambini piccoli fossero egocentrici, in quanto incapaci di differenziare il proprio punto di vista da quello altrui. Secondo Piaget il "linguaggio egocentrico", tipico dei bambini dai tre ai sei anni, accompagna le attività solitarie e i giochi simbolici e soddisfa un'intima necessità di espressione fine a se stessa. L'egocentrismo nel linguaggio del bambino si può rilevare quando viene utilizzata insistentemente la parola "io" (egocentrismo verbale) o nel monologo collettivo (ogni bambino continua il suo discorso, incurante delle parole degli altri).
Il bambino, sempre secondo la teoria di Piaget, inizierà a superare il proprio egocentrismo con l'inizio del periodo delle operazioni concrete (dai 7 agli 11 anni). Da questo momento in poi, il bambino sarà in grado di porsi dal punto di vista altrui.
Il linguaggio egocentrico si può ritrovare anche negli adulti, soprattutto in caso di stress prolungato o in situazioni di grande euforia.
In filosofia Max Scheler all'inizio del Novecento reinterpretò la riduzione fenomenologica come messa fra parentesi dell'egocentrismo.





ahahaaaahahahaahhhahhahha


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Non era una richiesta, sappi che io i baci non li devo chiedere, me li danno, tutti, :r:
> 
> cmq, visto che non vuoi nemmeno raccontarmi il tuo passato da traditore.. (.....?......)
> ti vorrei chiedere: visto che a hai un passato da traditore, capiresti e perdoneresti un tradimento della tua signora moglie? saresti piu incline alla comprensione?
> ...


Ma perchè mi fai ste domande in mezzo ai vari thread?


----------



## viola di mare (10 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e secondo te dire ad uno ..."spero di non incontrare mai uno come te" che cazzo vor di?...
> 
> e quindi poi chi ha un modo di fare come il tu,o subdolo ed ipocrita, nun se po' lamenta' se qualcuno dopo ce gode a vede' che a dispetto dei proclami, in certe situazioni se sa pure perche' uno ce se trova...



ultimo messaggio al quale risponderò perchè secondo me tu hai qualche problema di sinapsi

allora non mi sembra che "spero di non incontrare mai uno come te" sia uguale a merda, se te vojo di merda te lo dico così. "sterminator sei una MERDA!"

secondo tu non mi conosci e non puoi dedurre da qui se io sia una falsa ed ipocrita e che mi sia per questo meritata la situazione in cui mi trovo ora, e questo non lo dico per difendermi o vantarmi, ma veramente sei fuori strada sia per quanto riguarda il mio carattere sia per quello che nella mia vita è successo.

quindi ti pregherei di finirla e soprattutto, non intervenire per forza in quello che scrivo io se non ti interessa...

secondo me però ti interessa eccome sennò lasceresti perdere.

au revoir


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> cioe' hanno abolito i 3-6 mesi d'anticipo?...ma tu affitti case?
> 
> e le affitti cosi' alla cazzo?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Io non ne ho mai sentito parlare di 3-6 mesi di anticipo.
Affitterò alla cazzo pure io ma adesso già fai fatica a trovare uno che ti dà 2 mesi di cauzione.


----------



## Caciottina (10 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma perchè mi fai ste domande in mezzo ai vari thread?


perche di solito mi rispondi solo quando ti becco impreaparato.
ma se non vuoi rispondere va bene uguale


----------



## Sterminator (10 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> che tu sia un decisionista lo si capiva, del resto lo sono pure io:singleeye:
> quello che intendevo dire è che secondo me sembri avere una rara totale incapacità di ascoltare gli altri...te lo dico perchè pure io mi accorgo che devo sforzarmi un po' per ascoltare il prossimo, tuttavia secondo me così è meglio


Io non ascolto piu' un cazzo, quando arrivo a considerare che stai per fare una cazzata immane..per es...

ora, se sei mia moglie o mia figlia ti impedisco di farla ma se sei al di fuori, falla pure e poi valutiamo a posteriori....

e se me gira er cazzo te perculo er giusto.....


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> *perche di solito mi rispondi solo quando ti becco impreaparato.*
> ma se non vuoi rispondere va bene uguale


Impreparato? Comunque la risposta è: dipende. Sicuramente col tipo di vita che faccio (o anche grazie a quello) sono più incline a capire certe situazioni piuttosto che altri. Comunque dipende da chi/come/cosa.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Jb*,il mutuo non conviene in generale*.Ma non sono soldi perduti che è altro discorso.Certo se uno può pagare la differenza.


oddio, mica vero. Dipende da tanti fattori. Non conviene farne uno che ti lasci con l'acqua alla gola, ma adesso non ci sono molti investimenti migliori.


----------



## Caciottina (10 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Impreparato? Comunque la risposta è: dipende. Sicuramente col tipo di vita che faccio (o anche grazie a quello) sono più incline a capire certe situazioni piuttosto che altri. Comunque dipende da chi/come/cosa.


ah. che vita fai?
impreparato nel senso che non ti aspetti che io stia per fare una domanda seria. pensi sempre e solo che sono una cazzone svantaggiata


----------



## Caciottina (10 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> oddio, mica vero. Dipende da tanti fattori. Non conviene farne uno che ti lasci con l'acqua alla gola, ma adesso non ci sono molti investimenti migliori.


perche non mi fili piu


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> perche non mi fili piu


Caciottina che ho fatto? Scusa, ma tra malattia e ritorno al lavoro, oggi, ho guardato 2-3 3d. Dimmi.


----------



## Sterminator (10 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ultimo messaggio al quale risponderò perchè secondo me tu hai qualche problema di sinapsi
> 
> allora non mi sembra che "spero di non incontrare mai uno come te" sia uguale a merda, se te vojo di merda te lo dico così. "sterminator sei una MERDA!"
> 
> ...


a me, tutta sta diatriba interessa solo come palestra dialettica perche' anche della tua esistenza piu' o meno felice, me ne frega meno di un cazzo...so' sincero...

detto cio', io le tue affermazioni sulla mia persona, che manco tu conosci se non per aver letto qualche mio post, le ho considerate altamente offensive seppur mancanti di termini da turpiloquio e tali da meritarti, da allora in poi, le mie attenzioni che mi fa altresi' piacere notare che ti provochino un bel rodimento di culo...

ciao cara...


----------



## Caciottina (10 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Caciottina che ho fatto? Scusa, ma tra malattia e ritorno al lavoro, oggi, ho guardato 2-3 3d. Dimmi.


:ar: nulla, cosi....bene....come stai a proposito ?


----------



## viola di mare (10 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> a me, tutta sta diatriba interessa solo come palestra dialettica perche' anche della tua esistenza piu' o meno felice, me ne frega meno di un cazzo...so' sincero...
> 
> detto cio', io le tue affermazioni sulla mia persona, che manco tu conosci se non per aver letto qualche mio post, le ho considerate altamente offensive seppur mancanti di termini da turpiloquio e tali da meritarti, da allora in poi, le mie attenzioni che mi fa altresi' piacere notare che ti provochino un bel rodimento di culo...



altra tua convinzione...

non mi provochi affatto rodimento di culo ma solo tenerezza e pena

ora vado a mangiare


----------



## Caciottina (10 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> a me, tutta sta diatriba interessa solo come *palestra dialettica *perche' anche della tua esistenza piu' o meno felice, me ne frega meno di un cazzo...so' sincero...
> 
> detto cio', io le tue affermazioni sulla mia persona, che manco tu conosci se non per aver letto qualche mio post, le ho considerate altamente offensive seppur mancanti di termini da turpiloquio e tali da meritarti, da allora in poi, le mie attenzioni che mi fa altresi' piacere notare che ti provochino un bel rodimento di culo...


ammazza e ti sei scordato la grammatica?


----------



## Caciottina (10 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> altra tua convinzione...
> 
> non mi provochi affatto rodimento di culo ma solo tenerezza e pena
> 
> *ora vado a mangiare*


beata te


----------



## Sterminator (10 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> altra tua convinzione...
> 
> non mi provochi affatto rodimento di culo ma solo tenerezza e pena
> 
> ora vado a mangiare


bene, co' la tua tenerezza me ce pulisco er culo mentre co' la tua pena...anche...


----------



## Sterminator (10 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ammazza e ti sei scordato la grammatica?


io no, ma tu manco capisci cio' che uno scrive...


----------



## Caciottina (10 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> io no, ma tu manco capisci cio' che uno scrive...


facciamo un gioco?
facciamo che fai un fioretto di qualche giorno e quanto meno evitiamo le parolacce? non dico tanto,. solo le parolacce...perche penso e credo che i tuoi concetti tu possa esprimerli anche senza essere volgare


----------



## Sterminator (10 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> facciamo un gioco?
> facciamo che fai un fioretto di qualche giorno e quanto meno evitiamo le parolacce? non dico tanto,. solo le parolacce...perche penso e credo che i tuoi concetti tu possa esprimerli anche senza essere volgare


ma pecche' nun te fai offri' un panino anziche' spara' tante cazzate piu' del solito, spero per la fame?...


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> :ar: nulla, cosi....bene....come stai a proposito ?


faccio fatica a stare in piedi invero. Fortuna che sto seduta. :smile:


----------



## Caciottina (10 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> faccio fatica a stare in piedi invero. Fortuna che sto seduta. :smile:


ma non devi andare a lavoro se stai male.....non puoi lavorare da casa?


----------



## Simy (10 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> faccio fatica a stare in piedi invero. Fortuna che sto seduta. :smile:



ma stai ancora male?


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Aprile 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ma stai ancora male?


sto meglio, ieri sera ho mangiato e stanotte ho dormito. Ho perso un paio di chili e ho la pressione un po' bassa, tutto qua. L'antibiotico non aiuta.


----------



## zanna (10 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sto meglio, ieri sera ho mangiato e stanotte ho dormito. Ho perso un paio di chili e ho la pressione un po' bassa, tutto qua. L'antibiotico non aiuta.


*Vorrebbi* favorire :canna:


----------



## Simy (10 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sto meglio, ieri sera ho mangiato e stanotte ho dormito. Ho perso un paio di chili e ho la pressione un po' bassa, tutto qua. L'antibiotico non aiuta.


:smile:
dai su


----------



## Minerva (10 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> faccio fatica a stare in piedi invero. Fortuna che sto seduta. :smile:


prenditi un po' di vitamine sbriscio, mi pare che ti ammali troppo spesso.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ah. che vita fai?
> impreparato nel senso che non ti aspetti che io stia per fare una domanda seria. *pensi sempre e solo che sono una cazzone svantaggiata*


Ma quello anche quando fai le domande serie.


----------



## Caciottina (10 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quello anche quando fai le domande serie.


ah...ti ringrazio


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ah...ti ringrazio


Faccio la vita che faccio. Non è che ho giusto il passato da traditore.


----------



## Caciottina (10 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Faccio la vita che faccio. Non è che ho giusto il passato da traditore.


per carita....
chiedevo solo......non ho mica mai pensato che si riducesse tutto al tradimento


----------



## lolapal (10 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sto meglio, ieri sera ho mangiato e stanotte ho dormito. Ho perso un paio di chili e ho la pressione un po' bassa, tutto qua. L'antibiotico non aiuta.


Questo colpo di coda dell'influenza è bastardissimo!
Fermenti lattici se prendi gli antibiotici...

Guarisci presto! :inlove:


----------



## viola di mare (10 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> bene, co' la tua tenerezza me ce pulisco er culo mentre co' la tua pena...anche...



risparmi in carta igienica.


----------



## Tubarao (10 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> risparmi in carta igienica.


Poi venitemi a dire che la pubblicità a tema non funziona. 

In questo momento il banner pubblicitario parla di un metodo per la pulizia del colon :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (10 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sto meglio, ieri sera ho mangiato e stanotte ho dormito. Ho perso un paio di chili e ho la pressione un po' bassa, tutto qua. L'antibiotico non aiuta.


normale sentirsi così per un paio di giorni....coraggio


----------



## perplesso (10 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> a me, tutta sta diatriba interessa solo come palestra dialettica perche' anche della tua esistenza piu' o meno felice, me ne frega meno di un cazzo...so' sincero...
> 
> detto cio', io le tue affermazioni sulla mia persona, che manco tu conosci se non per aver letto qualche mio post, le ho considerate altamente offensive seppur mancanti di termini da turpiloquio e tali da meritarti, da allora in poi, le mie attenzioni che mi fa altresi' piacere notare che ti provochino un bel rodimento di culo...
> 
> ciao cara...


I riferimenti alla vita personale dei forumisti sono sempre squallidi.    anche se è vero che qualcuno ogni tanto se la va a cercare.

Di sicuro Viola non è una di questi.     hai soggetti più interessanti a cui far rodere il culo,dammi retta.

My 2 Cents


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> normale sentirsi così per un paio di giorni....coraggio


ehm... veramente ho la febbre da venerdì:mrgreen: Comunque mi deve passare che questa domenica devo essere in forma smagliante


----------



## JON (10 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> a me, tutta sta diatriba interessa solo come palestra dialettica perche' anche della tua esistenza piu' o meno felice, me ne frega meno di un cazzo...so' sincero...
> 
> detto cio', io le tue affermazioni sulla mia persona, che manco tu conosci se non per aver letto qualche mio post, le ho considerate altamente offensive seppur mancanti di termini da turpiloquio e tali da meritarti, da allora in poi, le mie attenzioni che mi fa altresi' piacere notare che ti provochino un bel rodimento di culo...
> 
> ciao cara...


Sterminè, madonna....ma come fai? Eri intervenuto su questo thread dando pareri e linee guida, secondo me, sensati e fruttuosi...poi mi finisci cosi? 

Ma se dialogando, dapprima serenamente, ad un certo punto dici la verità a qualcuno e a questo gli rode, magari si sente offeso nell'intimo, e ti risponde con toni poco appropriati, che fai? Ti metti a litigare e tralasci quella che era l'essenza del dialogo?

Stavi dando dei saggi consigli e sei finito a sporcellamento di galline.


----------



## JON (10 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehm... veramente ho la febbre da venerdì:mrgreen: Comunque mi deve passare che questa domenica devo essere in forma smagliante


Te l'ha detto la Minerva, imbottisciti di vitamine.....ma no mo', prendila come abitudine.


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2014)

*Ma*



JON ha detto:


> Te l'ha detto la Minerva, imbottisciti di vitamine.....ma no mo', prendila come abitudine.


L'insulto è come il culo,una pratica irresistibile,solo per intenditori.


----------



## JON (10 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> L'insulto è come il culo,una pratica irresistibile,solo per intenditori.


Immagino ti riferisci al post che ho scritto a Sterminator, non questo di Sbriciolata...giusto?


----------



## viola di mare (10 Aprile 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Sterminè, madonna....ma come fai? *Eri intervenuto su questo thread dando pareri e linee guida, secondo me, sensati e fruttuosi...poi mi finisci cosi?
> 
> *Ma se dialogando, dapprima serenamente, ad un certo punto dici la verità a qualcuno e a questo gli rode, magari si sente offeso nell'intimo, e ti risponde con toni poco appropriati, che fai? Ti metti a litigare e tralasci quella che era l'essenza del dialogo?
> 
> Stavi dando dei saggi consigli e sei finito a sporcellamento di galline.



guarda stermy ha iniziato ad insultare e dare giudizi senza nemmeno sapere con chi stava parlando dalla terza pagina secondo intervento... le pagine sono credo 55... fai un pò tu...

comunque a posto così


----------



## viola di mare (10 Aprile 2014)

anzi sono 60


----------



## perplesso (10 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> guarda stermy ha iniziato ad insultare e dare giudizi senza nemmeno sapere con chi stava parlando dalla terza pagina secondo intervento... le pagine sono credo 55... fai un pò tu...
> 
> comunque a posto così


Infatti,tornando IT 

altra cosa che non so se hai già valutato:  prima di pensare ai soldi,dovresti pensare ad un obbiettivo.

nelle tue condizioni so che cercherei una casa che:

abbia almeno 2 stanze da letto,perchè tuo figlio verrà grande prima che tu te ne accorga.   magari anche un posto auto riservato,se non un garage   e non sia superiore ai 70-80 mq chè anche nel lungo periodo non ti serve una casa grande.    quindi cercherei anche un condominio non troppo vecchio come struttura,chè altrimenti rischi di doverti svenare per le spese di manutenzione ordinaria e straordinaria

ah e che sia in una zona che non ti faccia attraversare tutta Roma per arrivare al lavoro.   e che magari sia dotata di scuole almeno fino alle medie di buon livello.

Solo dopo puoi cominciare a pensare ai metodi di pagamento


----------



## JON (10 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> guarda stermy ha iniziato ad insultare e dare giudizi senza nemmeno sapere con chi stava parlando dalla terza pagina secondo intervento... le pagine sono credo 55... fai un pò tu...
> 
> comunque a posto così


Viola, Sterminator è cosi, non è che puoi pretendere che cambi atteggiamento. Ripeto, è stato l'unico che ti ha dato un consiglio secondo me ideale. Il resto sono solo i suoi soliti modi, aggiungici pure che sin da subito sono arrivati i soliti OT che hanno peggiorato la situazione.

Quando il dialogo inizia a prendere una brutta piega, basta una parola di meno per non farlo scadere. Questo vale per entrambe le parti. Insomma se ci si fosse concentrati sul succo del discorso di Sterminator ora questo thread avrebbe potuto darti una visuale migliore sul tuo problema. Anche a prescindere da quelle che poi sarebbero le tue scelte.


----------



## free (10 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> a me, tutta sta diatriba interessa solo come *palestra dialettica* perche' anche della tua esistenza piu' o meno felice, me ne frega meno di un cazzo...so' sincero...
> 
> detto cio', io le tue affermazioni sulla mia persona, che manco tu conosci se non per aver letto qualche mio post, le ho considerate altamente offensive seppur mancanti di termini da turpiloquio e tali da meritarti, da allora in poi, le mie attenzioni che mi fa altresi' piacere notare che ti provochino un bel rodimento di culo...
> 
> ciao cara...


ma a maggior ragione, scusa!
coma fai a disquisire con un interlocutore se non lo ascolti?
che razza di palestra sarebbe? lo capisci che così facendo te ne vai avanti da solo, e buonanotte?


----------



## Caciottina (10 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma a maggior ragione, scusa!
> coma fai a disquisire con un interlocutore se non lo ascolti?
> che razza di palestra sarebbe? lo capisci che così facendo te ne vai avanti da solo, e buonanotte?


ma sai, penso sia un po que che vuole.....perche tanto c e' sempre qualcuno che risponde...la palestra la fa, no te preocupes


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> a me, tutta sta diatriba interessa solo come *palestra dialettica* perche' anche della tua esistenza piu' o meno felice, me ne frega meno di un cazzo...so' sincero...
> 
> detto cio', io le tue affermazioni sulla mia persona, che manco tu conosci se non per aver letto qualche mio post, le ho considerate altamente offensive seppur mancanti di termini da turpiloquio e tali da meritarti, da allora in poi, le mie attenzioni che mi fa altresi' piacere notare che ti provochino un bel rodimento di culo...
> 
> ciao cara...


Mi sa che devi allenarti un po' di più che non è che hai tutta sta resa, eh.


----------



## free (10 Aprile 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Sterminè, madonna....ma come fai? Eri intervenuto su questo thread dando* pareri e linee guida, *secondo me, sensati e fruttuosi...poi mi finisci cosi?
> 
> Ma se dialogando, dapprima serenamente, ad un certo punto dici la verità a qualcuno e a questo gli rode, magari si sente offeso nell'intimo, e ti risponde con toni poco appropriati, che fai? Ti metti a litigare e tralasci quella che era l'essenza del dialogo?
> 
> Stavi dando dei saggi consigli e sei finito a sporcellamento di galline.



no, è intervenuto dicendo quello che sicuramente, secondo lui, è necessario fare, e stop
perchè appunto non ascolta


----------



## Sterminator (10 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> I riferimenti alla vita personale dei forumisti sono sempre squallidi.    anche se è vero che qualcuno ogni tanto se la va a cercare.
> 
> Di sicuro Viola non è una di questi.     hai soggetti più interessanti a cui far rodere il culo,dammi retta.
> 
> My 2 Cents


I motivi del contendere sono sempre chiari solo ai diretti interessati...:mrgreen:

Viola ha fatto na' pisciatina fuori dal vaso innescando il perculamento ed ipocritamente non lo vuole neanche ammettere....

pertanto direi che rientra benissimo tra i qualcuno che se la vanno a cercare...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## free (10 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma sai, penso sia un po que che vuole.....perche tanto c e' sempre qualcuno che risponde...la palestra la fa, no te preocupes



ma se ha la panza...

:mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (10 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma se ha la panza...
> 
> :mrgreen:


e tu che ne sai?


----------



## free (10 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> I riferimenti alla vita personale dei forumisti sono sempre squallidi.    anche se è vero che qualcuno ogni tanto se la va a cercare.
> 
> Di sicuro Viola non è una di questi.hai soggetti più interessantia cui far rodere il culo,dammi retta.
> 
> My 2 Cents



ma anche tu che caspita vai dicendo?:singleeye:


----------



## JON (10 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> no, è intervenuto dicendo quello che sicuramente, secondo lui, è necessario fare, e stop
> perchè appunto non ascolta


Free, sostanzialmente diceva di evitare l'affitto, perchè si sarebbe affossata. Se l'obbiettivo è quello di avere una casa tua, che vuoi consigliare? Di adagiarti nell'affitto di una casa, tanto dopo col tempo tutto si può fare? Ma dai.

Quando leggi Sterminator devi prendere quel 20% di concetti buoni, se lo sono, e il resto te lo fai passare come l'acqua fresca. Ammetto che se scopre un punto debole ne approfitta, ma anche in quel caso può essere utile.


----------



## Sterminator (10 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> guarda stermy ha iniziato ad insultare e dare giudizi senza nemmeno sapere con chi stava parlando dalla terza pagina secondo intervento... le pagine sono credo 55... fai un pò tu...
> 
> comunque a posto così


cazzo, allora ce marci...

t'ho gia' segnalato che ad insultare e ad offendere hai cominciato tu gia' dal thread sul test di paternita'...

te la cerchi proprio...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (10 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> e tu che ne sai?



niente, sparavo a caso:mrgreen:

comunque nel dubbio proporrei di fargli fare 10 giri del forum di corsa:rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (10 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> niente, sparavo a caso:mrgreen:
> 
> comunque nel dubbio proporrei di fargli fare 10 giri del forum di corsa:rotfl:


ma dai, 10 li facevo a malapena io a 20 anni..... 
abbi pieta


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> L'insulto è come il culo,una pratica irresistibile,solo per intenditori.


ahahahahahahah sono morta.....
comunque, sallatelo, mangio molta frutta.
Il mio sistema immunitario ha avuto uno smalvino:smile:, tutto qui, perchè quest'anno non l'ho curato, anzi. Diciamo che l'ho un po' cioncato. Ma mi ripiglio.


----------



## free (10 Aprile 2014)

JON ha detto:


> *Free, sostanzialmente diceva di evitare l'affitto, perchè si sarebbe affossata. Se l'obbiettivo è quello di avere una casa tua, che vuoi consigliare? *Di adagiarti nell'affitto di una casa, tanto dopo col tempo tutto si può fare? Ma dai.
> 
> Quando leggi Sterminator devi prendere quel 20% di concetti buoni, se lo sono, e il resto te lo fai passare come l'acqua fresca. Ammetto che se scopre un punto debole ne approfitta, ma anche in quel caso può essere utile.


invece secondo me è/è stato più utile prospettare anche altre alternative, ovvero evidenziare aspetti che forse la Viola non aveva ancora considerato, visto che chiedeva consigli in generale


----------



## perplesso (10 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> I motivi del contendere sono sempre chiari solo ai diretti interessati...:mrgreen:
> 
> Viola ha fatto na' pisciatina fuori dal vaso innescando il perculamento ed ipocritamente non lo vuole neanche ammettere....
> 
> ...


direi di no.  e ripeto: le battutine sulla vita reale sono sempre squallide.   non fosse altro perchè diventano un boomerang


----------



## free (10 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma dai, 10 li facevo a malapena io a 20 anni.....
> abbi pieta



no, non ascolto

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## JON (10 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> invece secondo me è/è stato più utile prospettare anche altre alternative, ovvero evidenziare aspetti che forse la Viola non aveva ancora considerato, visto che chiedeva consigli in generale


Beh, i consigli in generale non servono a molto. A me piace andare dritti al punto, soprattutto nel caso di Viola che di tempo e possibilità non ne ha molte.

Viola invece ha già considerato tutto, quello che rischia è di scegliere una strada di comodo per poi ritrovarsi con un pugno di mosche in mano. Non credo abbia bisogno di pacche sulle spalle.


----------



## JON (10 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ahahahahahahah sono morta.....
> comunque, sallatelo, mangio molta frutta.
> Il mio sistema immunitario ha avuto uno smalvino:smile:, tutto qui, perchè quest'anno non l'ho curato, anzi. Diciamo che l'ho un po' cioncato. Ma mi ripiglio.


Ma c'era un nesso tra culi, insulti e la tua salute. Mi illumini per favore.


----------



## Sterminator (10 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma a maggior ragione, scusa!
> coma fai a disquisire con un interlocutore se non lo ascolti?
> che razza di palestra sarebbe? lo capisci che così facendo te ne vai avanti da solo, e buonanotte?


Ti rispiego...che stress....:rotfl:

io mi formo le mie opinioni informandomi e deducendole mediante la mia forma mentis ormai consolidata e che nun cambiero' piu' perche' squadra vincente nun se cambia...:mrgreen:

quindi co' l'interlocutore che non condivide le mie opinioni arrivo fino ad un tot...poi quanno vedo che nun c'e' convergenza de vedute dico, ma fai pure come cazzo te pare pero' per me fai na' cazzata per tutta na' serie de motivi etcetc.  costituendo la palestra dialettica che dicevo....

poi se l'interlocutore va oltre e me dice che ha ragione lui perche' io nun capisco un cazzo, se vince l'amicizia ed il perculamento a sangue...tipo spaider...

ma ribadisco... er focus e' che a me non me ne po' frega' de meno se uno fa A piuttosto che B, basta che passa la jurnat'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Aprile 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Viola, Sterminator è cosi, non è che puoi pretendere che cambi atteggiamento. *Ripeto, è stato l'unico che ti ha dato un consiglio secondo me ideale. *Il resto sono solo i suoi soliti modi, aggiungici pure che sin da subito sono arrivati i soliti OT che hanno peggiorato la situazione.
> 
> Quando il dialogo inizia a prendere una brutta piega, basta una parola di meno per non farlo scadere. Questo vale per entrambe le parti. Insomma se ci si fosse concentrati sul succo del discorso di Sterminator ora questo thread avrebbe potuto darti una visuale migliore sul tuo problema. Anche a prescindere da quelle che poi sarebbero le tue scelte.


Mi sa che me lo sono perso. Cosa le ha consigliato?


----------



## free (10 Aprile 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Beh, i consigli in generale non servono a molto. A me piace andare dritti al punto, soprattutto nel caso di Viola che di tempo e possibilità non ne ha molte.
> 
> Viola invece ha già considerato tutto, quello che rischia è di scegliere una strada di comodo per poi ritrovarsi con un pugno di mosche in mano. Non credo abbia bisogno di pacche sulle spalle.


invece la Viola in seguito ha esternato interesse per la formula dell'affitto con riscatto, e forse ora si informerà in tal senso
quello non ascolta, tu non leggi:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Aprile 2014)

JON ha detto:


> *Ma c'era un nesso tra culi, insulti e la tua salute*. Mi illumini per favore.


Ah Sì? A volte è meglio vivere nella buia ignoranza.
:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (10 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi sa che devi allenarti un po' di più che non è che hai tutta sta resa, eh.


secondo i tuoi canoni di merda...me sa...:mrgreen:

tu invece e' pure inutile che ce provi ad anna' in palestra che sprechi solo tempo...lo si capisce dal tenore dei tuoi post del cazzo che se vanno oltre le esclamazioni e le due righe, seppur sconclusionate, festeggi coi botti a casa pensando d'ave' scritto la Divina Commedia.....

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> invece la Viola in seguito ha esternato interesse per la formula dell'affitto con riscatto, e forse ora si informerà in tal senso
> quello non ascolta, tu non leggi:mrgreen:


infatti è la cosa migliore e tra l'altro un botto di ditte la stanno proponendo per vedere di salvare le penne...


----------



## viola di mare (10 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Infatti,tornando IT
> 
> altra cosa che non so se hai già valutato: prima di pensare ai soldi,dovresti pensare ad un obbiettivo.
> 
> ...


tu sai che e. va già in una scuola che lo porterà fino alle medie e forse anche dopo, che non gli farei mai cambiare perchè io di scuole alle elementari ne ho cambiate 3 e non mi va che lui faccia la stessa esperienza, infatti la sto cercando nei dintorni di dove sto per evitargli ulteriori traumi.
potrei permettermi sia un mutuo (è la caparra che mi manca ossia 30/40 mila euro il resto lo potrei pagare tranquillamente anche essendo monoreddito) che un affitto fino a circa 700 euro, le case che sto vedendo ovviamente hanno camera e cameretta. il mio obiettivo è questo, rimpossessarmi del mio piccolo nucleo familiare, non uscirò, non mi comprerò nulla ma almeno starò tranquilla senza che ne per colpa mia, ne per colpa di mia madre la sera prima di andare a letto debba discutere con qualcuno.



viola di mare ha detto:


> ultimo messaggio al quale risponderò perchè secondo me tu hai qualche problema di sinapsi
> 
> *allora non mi sembra che "spero di non incontrare mai uno come te" sia uguale a merda, se te vojo di merda te lo dico così. "sterminator sei una MERDA!"
> 
> ...





Sterminator ha detto:


> I motivi del contendere sono sempre chiari solo ai diretti interessati...:mrgreen:
> 
> Viola ha fatto na' pisciatina fuori dal vaso innescando il perculamento ed ipocritamente non lo vuole neanche ammettere....
> 
> ...


te l'ho ripostato tanto perchè tu non è vero che non leggi... o si?
io nell'altro 3d ho solamente detto che come puoi amare un figlio per 20 anni e poi se scopri che non è tuo smettere di amarlo??? rapporto tra due persone, tra due esseri viventi nel quale nessuno dei due ha colpa, ne il padre al quale è stata nascosta la non paternità, ne il figlio all'oscuro di questo.

tu hai detto semplicemente che non lo ameresti più ed io mi sono augurata di non incontrare una persona come te.


comunque per farti contento ora te lo dico:

STERMINATOR SEI UNA MERDA!!!

oh così la pianti!


----------



## JON (10 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> invece la Viola in seguito ha esternato interesse per la formula dell'affitto con riscatto, e forse ora si informerà in tal senso
> quello non ascolta, tu non leggi:mrgreen:


Free, non sono un esperto, ma cosa ci compri con quel metodo? Quanto durerebbe poi, chi te la molla una casa dilazionando il pagamento in tanti anni?


----------



## free (10 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ti rispiego...che stress....:rotfl:
> 
> io mi formo le mie opinioni informandomi e deducendole mediante la mia forma mentis ormai consolidata e che nun cambiero' piu' perche' squadra vincente nun se cambia...:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


ma che a te si fa prima a metterlo in culo che in testa te l'ho già detto?

senza offesa, è una fine ed elegante metafora che ti calza a pennello:mrgreen:


----------



## JON (10 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ah Sì? A volte è meglio vivere nella buia ignoranza.
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Chiedevo, ho dimenticato il punto interrogativo.

Ma tu stai male davvero. Vatti a comprare un multivitaminico americano.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Aprile 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Free, non sono un esperto, ma cosa ci compri con quel metodo? Quanto durerebbe poi, chi te la molla una casa dilazionando il pagamento in tanti anni?


la ditta costruttice che altrimenti se la tiene invenduta e ci paga pure le tasse, ad esempio. Ovvio, devi comunque partire con una quota da dare subito.


----------



## free (10 Aprile 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Free, non sono un esperto, ma cosa ci compri con quel metodo? Quanto durerebbe poi, chi te la molla una casa dilazionando il pagamento in tanti anni?



infatti si fa sempre tramite banca, mica con semplice proposta al proprietario...


----------



## viola di mare (10 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> infatti si fa sempre tramite banca, mica con semplice proposta al proprietario...


oggi mi ha chiamato una signora alla quale questo modo interesserebbe, domani vado a vedere la casa e parliamo un pò di come poter fare con un consulente immobiliare ed ovviamente la banca... l'unica cosa è che mi ci vuole un garante.

chiederò a mia madre :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (10 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> direi di no.  e ripeto: le battutine sulla vita reale sono sempre squallide.   non fosse altro perchè diventano un boomerang


ma perche' tutti ci tengono ai boomerang ammesso che lo diventino?...:mrgreen:

a me personalmente fregano un cazzo e l'opinione che ho di me non se sposta di un mm per una divergenza de vedute con un altro forumista...ma manco nel reale a dir la verita'...:mrgreen:

la riprova e' che manco qua ho chiesto mai consigli a nessuno pensando de sbaglia' eventualmente co' la mia capoccia...

e le battutine e le controbattutine sul personale in una discussione so' inevitabili....

Schopenhauer c'ha scritto pure un manuale su come se fa na' lite...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> secondo i tuoi canoni di merda...me sa...:mrgreen:
> 
> tu invece e' pure inutile che ce provi ad anna' in palestra che sprechi solo tempo...lo si capisce dal tenore dei tuoi post del cazzo che se vanno oltre le esclamazioni e le due righe, seppur sconclusionate, festeggi coi botti a casa pensando d'ave' scritto la Divina Commedia.....
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Ma quale palestra, infatti.


----------



## JON (10 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> infatti si fa sempre tramite banca, mica con semplice proposta al proprietario...


Che alla fine è un mutuo bello e buono. E se non paghi più la casa torna al propietario iniziale. E chi tutelerebbe quella formula? Bell'accordo, tra banche e costruttori. Fanculo.


----------



## viola di mare (10 Aprile 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Che alla fine è un mutuo bello e buono. E se non paghi più la casa torna al propietario iniziale. E chi tutelerebbe quella formula? Bell'accordo, tra banche e costruttori. Fanculo.



credo che ci sia un modo per tutelare tutte le parti

mi informo e poi vi dico


----------



## free (10 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> oggi mi ha chiamato una signora alla quale questo modo interesserebbe, domani vado a vedere la casa e parliamo un pò di come poter fare con un consulente immobiliare ed ovviamente la banca... l'unica cosa è che mi ci vuole un garante.
> 
> *chiederò a mia madre* :mrgreen:


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

secondo me poi alla fine ti aiuterà!


----------



## Sterminator (10 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> invece la Viola in seguito ha esternato interesse per la formula dell'affitto con riscatto, e forse ora si informerà in tal senso
> quello non ascolta, tu non leggi:mrgreen:


per me,visto che reiteri, e' una stronzata totale se lo fai con un privato...

poi pero' fallo fare pure, che mi frega se scoppiano casini su casini...(da mo' specifichero' sempre)...


----------



## JON (10 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> credo che ci sia un modo per tutelare tutte le parti
> 
> mi informo e poi vi dico


Ammetto che è interessante. Informati bene. Penso solo che la parte più svantaggiata saresti sempre e solo tu.
Ma quali sono i tassi su questa formula? Troppa gente deve mangiarci sopra.

Dai Viola, una soluzione devi trovarla.


----------



## free (10 Aprile 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Che alla fine è un mutuo bello e buono. E se non paghi più la casa torna al propietario iniziale. E chi tutelerebbe quella formula? Bell'accordo, tra banche e costruttori. Fanculo.


intanto nella casa ci hai vissuto e se tutto va bene i soldi che hai pagato di affitto vanno a fare d'acconto per il prezzo della casa, e non è mica solo con i costruttori,anche con semplici proprietari


----------



## viola di mare (10 Aprile 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Ammetto che è interessante. Informati bene. Penso solo che la parte più svantaggiata saresti sempre e solo tu.
> Ma quali sono i tassi su questa formula? Troppa gente deve mangiarci sopra.
> 
> Dai Viola, una soluzione devi trovarla.


se no vado in affitto e cercherò di mettermi da parte qualcosa da dare a mio figlio quando sarà più grande per aiutarlo.

e non gli lascerò una casa di proprietà ma lo aiuterò a comprarne una tutta sua magari dandogli la caparra con il mio tfr quando (e se) andrò in pensione.


----------



## JON (10 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> intanto nella casa ci hai vissuto e se tutto va bene i soldi che hai pagato di affitto vanno a fare d'acconto per il prezzo della casa, e non è mica solo con i costruttori,anche con semplici proprietari


E se non puoi pagare più ad un certo punto? Boh, ma i tassi non sono spropositati?


----------



## viola di mare (10 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> intanto nella casa ci hai vissuto e se tutto va bene i soldi che hai pagato di affitto vanno a fare d'acconto per il prezzo della casa, e non è mica solo con i costruttori,anche con semplici proprietari


:up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ahahahahahahah sono morta.....
> comunque, sallatelo, mangio molta frutta.
> Il mio sistema immunitario ha avuto uno smalvino:smile:, tutto qui, perchè quest'anno non l'ho curato, anzi. Diciamo che l'ho un po' cioncato. Ma mi ripiglio.



un abbraccio.
e l'augurio di un nuovo corso pieno di salute ed energia!
axé, sbriciolata :smile:


----------



## free (10 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> per me,visto che reiteri, e' una stronzata totale se lo fai con un privato...
> 
> poi pero' fallo fare pure, che mi frega se scoppiano casini su casini...(da mo' specifichero' sempre)...



sino a che uno non si informa in base alle proprie possibilità, e alle offerte che ci sono in giro, non si può sapere
ad es. le tasse e le spese condominiali che spettano al proprietario, nel periodo di affitto con riscatto non le paghi


----------



## viola di mare (10 Aprile 2014)

JON ha detto:


> E se non puoi pagare più ad un certo punto? Boh, ma i tassi non sono spropositati?



speriamo di no, su questo dovrei stare abbastanza al sicuro.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Aprile 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Che alla fine è un mutuo bello e buono. E se non paghi più la casa torna al propietario iniziale. E chi tutelerebbe quella formula? Bell'accordo, tra banche e costruttori. Fanculo.


credo, ripeto credo, che i vantaggi siano che con questa formula l'acquirente possa dare un'anticipo più basso. Inoltre della banca non sapevo ci fosse bisogno, in quanto l'affitto lo paghi al proprietario. Comunque se vuoi comprare qualcosa e i soldi non li hai, a qualcuno li devi chiedere e questo si deve tutelare. Stanno facendo certi puffi in giro da paura.


----------



## free (10 Aprile 2014)

JON ha detto:


> E se non puoi pagare più ad un certo punto? Boh, ma i tassi non sono spropositati?



i tassi non so, comunque si tratterebbe sempre di acquisto di prima casa e quindi immagino che ci saranno le relative agevolazioni
se non riesci a riscattare, o non ti va più, i soldi non li hai persi perchè hai vissuto nella casa


----------



## JON (10 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> se no vado in affitto e cercherò di mettermi da parte qualcosa da dare a mio figlio quando sarà più grande per aiutarlo.
> 
> e non gli lascerò una casa di proprietà ma lo aiuterò a comprarne una tutta sua magari dandogli la caparra con il mio tfr quando (e se) andrò in pensione.


Guarda, non lo so. Forse questa fissa per la casa di proprietà è solo una paturnia. Però a pagare un affitto elevato non saprei.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> i tassi non so, comunque si tratterebbe sempre di acquisto di prima casa e quindi immagino che ci saranno le relative agevolazioni
> se non riesci a riscattare, o non ti va più, i soldi non li hai persi perchè hai vissuto nella casa


Anche con il mutuo nella casa ci hai vissuto, però.


----------



## Sterminator (10 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> te l'ho ripostato tanto perchè tu non è vero che non leggi... o si?
> io nell'altro 3d ho solamente detto che come puoi amare un figlio per 20 anni e poi se scopri che non è tuo smettere di amarlo??? rapporto tra due persone, tra due esseri viventi nel quale nessuno dei due ha colpa, ne il padre al quale è stata nascosta la non paternità, ne il figlio all'oscuro di questo.
> 
> tu hai detto semplicemente che non lo ameresti più ed io mi sono augurata di non incontrare una persona come te.
> ...


veramente era chiaro gia' da prima...

mo' se per te non era un offesa, manco la mia in replica lo era, e cioe' che nun hai incontrato me ma altre persone migliori di me.... solo che se stavi co' me, un marito ed un padre presente a tuo figlio l'avresti ancora....

e stranamente te sei offesa come stranamente me so' offeso io...

riassumendo...

vai a pija' pe' culo gl'imbecilli tuoi pari...


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> un abbraccio.
> e l'augurio di un nuovo corso pieno di salute ed energia!
> axé, sbriciolata :smile:


grazie Chiara:smile:


----------



## free (10 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Anche con il mutuo nella casa ci hai vissuto, però.



sì però oggi difficilmente ti erogano un mutuo al 100%, quindi la Viola dovrebbe mettere subito il 30% di acconto (più o meno), e in più diventa proprietaria e pagare tasse e spese varie


----------



## viola di mare (10 Aprile 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Guarda, non lo so. Forse questa fissa per la casa di proprietà è solo una paturnia. Però a pagare un affitto elevato non saprei.


boh ora vedo...


----------



## JON (10 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> i tassi non so, comunque si tratterebbe sempre di acquisto di prima casa e quindi immagino che ci saranno le relative agevolazioni
> *se non riesci a riscattare, o non ti va più, i soldi non li hai persi perchè hai vissuto nella casa*


Come in affitto. Ok. Ma qui la "fregatura" dev'essrci da qualche parte. Ora Viola s'informa, ma ho paura che i tassi siano elevati. Pare che il vantaggio sia nella caparra iniziale, in effetti farebbe al caso di Viola.


----------



## Sterminator (10 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> sino a che uno non si informa in base alle proprie possibilità, e alle offerte che ci sono in giro, non si può sapere
> ad es. le tasse e le spese condominiali che spettano al proprietario, nel periodo di affitto con riscatto non le paghi


e' una figata pazzesca,consiglialo pure....solo i pirla non lo fanno...


----------



## free (10 Aprile 2014)

aggiungo che mi sembra che adesso le banche tendano anche a non comprendere nell'ammontare del mutuo che eventualmente ti erogheranno nemmeno le spese di notaio etc....quindi dovrebbe avere l'acconto sulla compravendita più tutte le spese per farla


----------



## free (10 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e' una figata pazzesca,consiglialo pure....solo i pirla non lo fanno...



mi spieghi come fai a farti fare un mutuo se non hai i soldi per l'acconto etc.??

certo che sarebbe meglio avere i soldi in contanti così non fai nemmeno il mutuo, che scopertona!:singleeye:


----------



## viola di mare (10 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> sì però oggi difficilmente ti erogano un mutuo al 100%, quindi la Viola dovrebbe mettere subito il 30% di acconto (più o meno), e in più diventa proprietaria e pagare tasse e spese varie



il 20% me lo hanno detto in banca, su una casa che costa 200.000 euro loro midarebbero in base alla mia busta paga, al cud e alle referenze 160.000 euro, ma mi servono i 40.000 di caparra più le spese

ovviamente io non cerco una casa da 200.000 euro, fuori Roma le trovi anche a 140.000/150.000 mila nuove perchè comunque non riuscendo a venderle i prezzi calano e non erogando mutui anche.

il mio ex compagno la sua casa l'ha tenuta in vendita per più di un anno ed è stato costretto ad accettare per una casa di circa 120 mq una proposta di 175.000 euri


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> sì però oggi difficilmente ti erogano un mutuo al 100%, quindi la Viola dovrebbe mettere subito il 30% di acconto (più o meno), e in più diventa proprietaria e pagare tasse e spese varie


sì sì indubbiamente. Ci sono aziende che ti prospettano anche di versare a completamento dopo, anzichè dare una caparra. Per le persone giovani è una buona formula. L'unica rischio è che, se compri dal costruttore, in caso di fallimento non riconoscono il canone versato. Almeno, mi avevano detto così.


----------



## Sterminator (10 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> i tassi non so, comunque si tratterebbe sempre di acquisto di prima casa e quindi immagino che ci saranno le relative agevolazioni
> se non riesci a riscattare, o non ti va più, i soldi non li hai persi perchè hai vissuto nella casa


e non li hai persi no...:rotfl:

hai solo pagato un affitto molto piu' alto di quelli di mercato per godere di sta possibilita'...

sei furrrrrrbbbbaa....


----------



## JON (10 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e' una figata pazzesca,consiglialo pure....solo i pirla non lo fanno...


Ma qui non c'è caparra, è dura eh.


----------



## viola di mare (10 Aprile 2014)

ciao ragazzi vado a prendere mio figlio, leggo domani
buona serata


----------



## JON (10 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> il 20% me lo hanno detto in banca, su una casa che costa 200.000 euro loro midarebbero in base alla mia busta paga, al cud e alle referenze 160.000 euro, ma mi servono i 40.000 di caparra più le spese
> 
> ovviamente io non cerco una casa da 200.000 euro, fuori Roma le trovi anche a 140.000/150.000 mila nuove perchè comunque non riuscendo a venderle i prezzi calano e non erogando mutui anche.
> 
> il mio ex compagno la sua casa l'ha tenuta in vendita per più di un anno ed è stato costretto ad accettare per una casa di circa 120 mq una proposta di 175.000 euri


Il tuo problema è solo quell'acconto. Poi non ti fermerebbe nessuno. Pensaci bene.


----------



## free (10 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e non li hai persi no...:rotfl:
> 
> hai solo pagato un affitto molto piu' alto di quelli di mercato per godere di sta possibilita'...
> 
> sei furrrrrrbbbbaa....


ma non è vero che il canone sarebbe molto più alto...
e io non sono affatto furba, se lo fossi non starei qui a fare palestra con te


----------



## JON (10 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ciao ragazzi vado a prendere mio figlio, leggo domani
> buona serata


Buona serata anche a te.


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



free ha detto:


> ma non è vero che il canone sarebbe molto più alto...
> e io non sono affatto furba, se lo fossi non starei qui a fare palestra con te


Staresti con me infatti...!


----------



## Sterminator (10 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> aggiungo che mi sembra che adesso le banche tendano anche a non comprendere nell'ammontare del mutuo che eventualmente ti erogheranno nemmeno le spese di notaio etc....quindi dovrebbe avere l'acconto sulla compravendita più tutte le spese per farla


a parte un breve periodo drogato al massimo e coperto da pochissime mosche bianche, non hanno mai erogato il 120% (100% valore immobile  piu' 20% di spese varie) per un mutuo...


----------



## Simy (10 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Staresti con me infatti...!


----------



## free (10 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Staresti con me infatti...!



ecco, infatti!


----------



## Fantastica (10 Aprile 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Guarda, non lo so. Forse questa fissa per la casa di proprietà è solo una paturnia. Però a pagare un affitto elevato non saprei.


E' una paturnia qualsiasi discorso di proprietà oggi. A chi giova possedere delle cose, sinceramente? Te ne devi prendere cura, ci devi pensare, ci devi pagare sopra un sacco di tasse, non le puoi cambiare quando ti hanno stancato, soprattutto se sono di valore, contribuiscono allo scatenamento della rabbia sociale, alzano il livello della pressione perché costringono a trovare loro il posto dove metterle, affollando vieppiù il pianeta di potenziali scarti di spazzatura, non ti inseguono nella tomba, restano anche dopo che tu non ne godi più per lo più come peso di vecchiume inservibile a chi le eredita. Insomma: come è obsoleta la proprietà.


----------



## free (10 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> a parte un breve periodo drogato al massimo e coperto da pochissime mosche bianche, non hanno mai erogato il 120% (100% valore immobile  piu' 20% di spese varie) per un mutuo...


a parte che le spese per l'acquisto della prima casa non arrivano di certo al 20%, comunque prima davano anche i soldi per l'eventuale ristrutturazione, che credo di non aver necessità di spiegarti quanto fosse "elastica" riguardo al reale ammontare


----------



## Sterminator (10 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma non è vero che il canone sarebbe molto più alto...
> e io non sono affatto furba, se lo fossi non starei qui a fare palestra con te


vabbe', pero' ne guadagna la cellulite...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

a me risulta che l'affitto sia piu' alto, a te no...e' perfetto allora...:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2014)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> ecco, infatti!


Specifica bene,perchè a qualcuno non è chiaro che oscuro è uno fra i tuoi preferiti....!:rotfl:


----------



## free (10 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> vabbe', pero' ne guadagna la cellulite...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> a me risulta che l'affitto sia piu' alto, a te no...e' perfetto allora...:mrgreen:



te pensa per la tua panza:mrgreen:


----------



## free (10 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Specifica bene,perchè a qualcuno non è chiaro che oscuro è uno fra i tuoi preferiti....!:rotfl:



direi il mio preferito, perchè, non era già chiaro??


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2014)

*No*



free ha detto:


> direi il mio preferito, perchè, non era già chiaro??


Ma davvero?arrossisco allora!Sarò ancora più invidiato!


----------



## Sterminator (10 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> te pensa per la tua panza:mrgreen:


omo de panza omo de sostanza...

mi DILUDI!


----------



## free (10 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma davvero?arrossisco allora!Sarò ancora più invidiato!



Oscuro che arrossisce...non ci crede nessuno!


----------



## free (10 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> omo de panza omo de sostanza...
> 
> mi DILUDI!


mannò, scherzavo

tu invece no perchè sei il solito struz!


----------



## Caciottina (10 Aprile 2014)

sotto la panza la mazza avanza, sopra la panza poca sostanza...
ecco com'e'.


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2014)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> Oscuro che arrossisce...non ci crede nessuno!


Verissimo!


----------



## Simy (10 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> direi il mio preferito, perchè, non era già chiaro??



sappi che ti tengo d'occhio :saggio:


----------



## oscuro (10 Aprile 2014)

*Tu*



Simy ha detto:


> sappi che ti tengo d'occhio :saggio:


Ma tu ormai.......


----------



## Simy (10 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma tu ormai.......


io tengo d'occhio anche te, ormai un par di ciufoli


----------



## perplesso (10 Aprile 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Il tuo problema è solo quell'acconto. Poi non ti fermerebbe nessuno. Pensaci bene.


dissentirei sul "solo" almeno di questi tempi 40mila pippi sono tanti per quasi tutti.

ma credo che il principale problema di Viola a questo punto sia il garante.   e per come sta messa a livello relazionale con chi potrebbe esserlo, direi che è un grosso problema


----------



## JON (10 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> dissentirei sul "solo" almeno di questi tempi 40mila pippi sono tanti per quasi tutti.
> 
> ma credo che il principale problema di Viola a questo punto sia il garante.   e per come sta messa a livello relazionale con chi potrebbe esserlo, direi che è un grosso problema


Ah già, il garante.

Comunque Viola, non so quanto avresti maturato, ma potresti attingere dal Tfr.


----------



## andrea53 (12 Aprile 2014)

*Hi pensato*



viola di mare ha detto:


> La convivenza con mia madre sta diventando impossibile, io costretta a dormire con mio figlio dentro una stanza e lei che mette bocca su ogni cosa, anche su come mi vesto...
> a 41 anni ne ho le palle veramente piene, così mi sto cercando una casetta, ma il mio problema è che siccome do i soldi a lei per non poter fare nulla dentro quella camera che io considero a sto punto in affitto, non ho da parte abbastanza per una caparra, visto che di mutuo mi danno l'80% del valore della casa, pur potendo io usufruire di un tasso agevolato ed avendo un contratto a tempo indeterminato statale, allora ho pensato ad un affitto, ma a quel punto la speranza di raccimolare qualcosa per una caparra va a farsi fottere definitivamente, perchè non ce la farei proprio a pagare tutto.
> 
> volevo lasciare qualcosa ad E.
> ...


Sarebbe possibile per te attingere ad un anticipo della liquidazione per coprire il 20% mancante?


----------



## andrea53 (12 Aprile 2014)

*oops...*



JON ha detto:


> Ah già, il garante.
> 
> Comunque Viola, non so quanto avresti maturato, ma potresti attingere dal Tfr.



te l'avevano già suggerito, chiedo scusa per la leggerezza


----------



## viola di mare (14 Aprile 2014)

allora aggiorno un pò

mia sorella se n'è andata quindi mio figlio si è insediato nella sua stanza, e già che ho recuperato un posto letto e dormo finalmente da sola ha il suo perchè , poi ho parlato con mia madre, anzi come le bambine le ho scritto una lettera, quando ero piccola lei lo faceva spesso con me, quindi ho pensato che forse fosse una soluzione per cercare di mettere una toppa piccola piccola, beh il risultato è stato questo: posso uscire un paio di sere a settimana senza rotture di coglioni su orari o altro, posso invitare amiche e amici a pranzo o a cena a patto che glielo dica così lei schioda, questo per il tempo che rimarrò li, nel frattempo sto cercando una casetta in affitto e forse ne ho trovate un paio, perchè comunque il discorso rimane anche se gli animi si sono placati un pochino, credo non sia normale che io rimanga ancora con lei, madre amici amore impegni a parte io ho bisogno di cominciare una vita con mio figlio, ho bisogno di essere io e lui


credo anche che tra qualche anno magari sarà lei a venire con me

comunque quelle che ho trovato sono a canone concordato :up:


----------



## perplesso (14 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> allora aggiorno un pò
> 
> mia sorella se n'è andata quindi mio figlio si è insediato nella sua stanza, e già che ho recuperato un posto letto e dormo finalmente da sola ha il suo perchè , poi ho parlato con mia madre, anzi come le bambine le ho scritto una lettera, quando ero piccola lei lo faceva spesso con me, quindi ho pensato che forse fosse una soluzione per cercare di mettere una toppa piccola piccola, beh il risultato è stato questo: posso uscire un paio di sere a settimana senza rotture di coglioni su orari o altro, posso invitare amiche e amici a pranzo o a cena a patto che glielo dica così lei schioda, questo per il tempo che rimarrò li, nel frattempo sto cercando una casetta in affitto e forse ne ho trovate un paio, perchè comunque il discorso rimane anche se gli animi si sono placati un pochino, credo non sia normale che io rimanga ancora con lei, madre amici amore impegni a parte io ho bisogno di cominciare una vita con mio figlio, ho bisogno di essere io e lui
> 
> ...


Quindi dici che nel medio termine ci sono speranze che tua madre possa farti da garante per una futura operazione immobiliare?


----------



## andrea53 (14 Aprile 2014)

*Bene...*



viola di mare ha detto:


> allora aggiorno un pò
> 
> mia sorella se n'è andata quindi mio figlio si è insediato nella sua stanza, e già che ho recuperato un posto letto e dormo finalmente da sola ha il suo perchè , poi ho parlato con mia madre, anzi come le bambine le ho scritto una lettera, quando ero piccola lei lo faceva spesso con me, quindi ho pensato che forse fosse una soluzione per cercare di mettere una toppa piccola piccola, beh il risultato è stato questo: posso uscire un paio di sere a settimana senza rotture di coglioni su orari o altro, posso invitare amiche e amici a pranzo o a cena a patto che glielo dica così lei schioda, questo per il tempo che rimarrò li, nel frattempo sto cercando una casetta in affitto e forse ne ho trovate un paio, perchè comunque il discorso rimane anche se gli animi si sono placati un pochino, credo non sia normale che io rimanga ancora con lei, madre amici amore impegni a parte io ho bisogno di cominciare una vita con mio figlio, ho bisogno di essere io e lui
> 
> ...


Il canone concordato è una buona opportunità, ti dà anche il tempo di valutare e organizzare il tuo futuro. L'unico "neo" per un inquilino è la sua durata più breve (tre+due anziché 4+4). Comunque - con i tempi che corrono - i padroni di casa tendono un po' ad abbassare le penne, un'abitazione lasciata "vuota" costa moltissimo!!! Poi a te resta da pagare l'affitto e la tua quota di condominio. Imu e altri balzelli non ti toccano e questo non è male. In bocca al lupo!


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> allora aggiorno un pò
> 
> mia sorella se n'è andata quindi mio figlio si è insediato nella sua stanza, e già che ho recuperato un posto letto e dormo finalmente da sola ha il suo perchè , poi ho parlato con mia madre, anzi come le bambine le ho scritto una lettera, quando ero piccola lei lo faceva spesso con me, quindi ho pensato che forse fosse una soluzione per cercare di mettere una toppa piccola piccola, beh il risultato è stato questo: posso uscire un paio di sere a settimana senza rotture di coglioni su orari o altro, posso invitare amiche e amici a pranzo o a cena a patto che glielo dica così lei schioda, questo per il tempo che rimarrò li, nel frattempo sto cercando una casetta in affitto e forse ne ho trovate un paio, perchè comunque il discorso rimane anche se gli animi si sono placati un pochino, credo non sia normale che io rimanga ancora con lei, madre amici amore impegni a parte io ho bisogno di cominciare una vita con mio figlio, ho bisogno di essere io e lui
> 
> ...


Ero certa che avresti trovato una soluzione concordata.
Bellissima l'idea della lettera.
Riuscirai a sistemare tutto :up:


----------



## Ecate (15 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> guarda non ci vive ma c'ha azzeccato non poco. io non sono libera nemmeno di invitare un'amica a cena, e qui dentro c'è qualcuno che potrebbe confermare, oltre al fatto che se riprendo mio figlio Lei è li in soccorso però se per caso E. sta male io devo chiamare una babysitter perchè il figlio e mio e lei non è obbligata ad aiutarmi... però sapete io sono incline alla lagna.
> 
> 
> 
> e comunque io qui dentro se pur con un avatar ci metto la faccia, tutto quello che ho raccontato è vero e se mai qualcuno che conosco ci entrasse qui sopra credo veramente che non farebbe fatica a riconoscermi anche se qui mi chiamo Viola.


Viola, hai la mia solidarietà. Affitto, affitto!
Le cose cambiano, i soldi vanno e vengono. Magari un giorno sarai ancora più sicura economicamente. Ma ora tu è il piccolo siete in una situazione di tensione e questo vi fa male. Anche i rapporti con tua madre miglioreranno, quando vivrai in un'altra casa.
In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Gian (15 Aprile 2014)

tutto OK. :up:


----------



## JON (15 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> allora aggiorno un pò
> 
> mia sorella se n'è andata quindi mio figlio si è insediato nella sua stanza, e già che ho recuperato un posto letto e dormo finalmente da sola ha il suo perchè , poi ho parlato con mia madre, anzi come le bambine le ho scritto una lettera, quando ero piccola lei lo faceva spesso con me, quindi ho pensato che forse fosse una soluzione per cercare di mettere una toppa piccola piccola, beh il risultato è stato questo: posso uscire un paio di sere a settimana senza rotture di coglioni su orari o altro, posso invitare amiche e amici a pranzo o a cena a patto che glielo dica così lei schioda, questo per il tempo che rimarrò li, nel frattempo sto cercando una casetta in affitto e forse ne ho trovate un paio, perchè comunque il discorso rimane anche se gli animi si sono placati un pochino, credo non sia normale che io rimanga ancora con lei, madre amici amore impegni a parte io ho bisogno di cominciare una vita con mio figlio, ho bisogno di essere io e lui
> 
> ...


Mettilo tranquillamente in conto, anche lei dovrebbe pensarci, l'età avanza per tutti. Comunque hai una sorella che, immagino, contribuirà a sua volta.

Non ricordo chi ti diceva di parlarle francamente, ma ti ha consigliato bene. Perchè ora hai la tregua necessaria per riorganizzarti nel migliore dei modi e più serenamente. In ogni caso è normale che tu vada a vivere per conto tuo e, bada bene, senza nulla togliere a tua madre ne tantomeno con rancore. La convivenza in certi casi è sempre difficile.

Mah, va bene anche l'affitto. Tra l'altro penso che anche gli affitti non abbiano un grosso mercato attualmente, quindi i prezzi dovrebbero volare non troppo alti...a canone concordato poi...


----------



## viola di mare (15 Aprile 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Mettilo tranquillamente in conto, anche lei dovrebbe pensarci, l'età avanza per tutti. Comunque hai una sorella che, immagino, contribuirà a sua volta.
> 
> Non ricordo chi ti diceva di parlarle francamente, ma ti ha consigliato bene. Perchè ora hai la tregua necessaria per riorganizzarti nel migliore dei modi e più serenamente. In ogni caso è normale che tu vada a vivere per conto tuo e, bada bene, senza nulla togliere a tua madre ne tantomeno con rancore. La convivenza in certi casi è sempre difficile.
> 
> Mah, va bene anche l'affitto. Tra l'altro penso che anche gli affitti non abbiano un grosso mercato attualmente, quindi i prezzi dovrebbero volare non troppo alti...a canone concordato poi...


infatti credo che per ora sia meglio così, parlo per tutt'e tre perchè comunque se l'aria in casa è più leggera in salute ci guadagnamo tutti.

sul fatto che sia più corto il periodo di affitto (3+2 piuttosto 4+4) non mi preoccupa anzi spero che comunque si sblocchi qualcosa per i mutui e per l'acquisto della prima casa in modo da poterla comprare, per ora mi godo questa ricerca 
grazie ragazzi


----------



## lunaiena (15 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> allora aggiorno un pò
> 
> mia sorella se n'è andata quindi mio figlio si è insediato nella sua stanza, e già che ho recuperato un posto letto e dormo finalmente da sola ha il suo perchè , poi ho parlato con mia madre, anzi come le bambine le ho scritto una lettera, quando ero piccola lei lo faceva spesso con me, quindi ho pensato che forse fosse una soluzione per cercare di mettere una toppa piccola piccola, beh il risultato è stato questo: posso uscire un paio di sere a settimana senza rotture di coglioni su orari o altro, posso invitare amiche e amici a pranzo o a cena a patto che glielo dica così lei schioda, questo per il tempo che rimarrò li, nel frattempo sto cercando una casetta in affitto e forse ne ho trovate un paio, perchè comunque il discorso rimane anche se gli animi si sono placati un pochino, credo non sia normale che io rimanga ancora con lei, madre amici amore impegni a parte io ho bisogno di cominciare una vita con mio figlio, ho bisogno di essere io e lui
> 
> ...




Ottima scelta!


----------



## free (15 Aprile 2014)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Il canone concordato è una buona opportunità, ti dà anche il tempo di valutare e organizzare il tuo futuro.* L'unico "neo" per un inquilino è la sua durata più breve (tre+due anziché 4+4).* Comunque - con i tempi che corrono - i padroni di casa tendono un po' ad abbassare le penne, un'abitazione lasciata "vuota" costa moltissimo!!! Poi a te resta da pagare l'affitto e la tua quota di condominio. Imu e altri balzelli non ti toccano e questo non è male. In bocca al lupo!



dipende...nel mio comune si può scegliere sino al 6+2, nel senso che aumentando gli anni si ottiene un coefficiente di moltiplica al mq più alto e quindi qualche proprietario può essere ancora più invogliato a scegliere il canone concordato
poi c'è la detrazione che spetta all'inquilino sulla dichiarazione dei redditi, sino a circa € 900


----------

